# [PBP] Tholestia Chapter 1: Minotaur trouble and a failed ambush



## Ravellion (Jan 7, 2003)

This is a continuation of a RL life tabletop game as a PbP, due to the DM (me) leaving the country for considerable time. Hence I will not accept any applicants, but you are more than welcome to read.

Since I trust you about as far as I can throw the Palace Pier, *I* will be doing the die rolls.

Post clearly and completely.
Don't post "Conan Attacks"
Post "_Conan moves to the closest Orc, trying to set himself up for a cleave attempt, and attacks it with his greatsword. He now has +13 to hit and does 2d6+8 damage due to the prayer spell cast by Cedric the Cleric previous round. He also tries to get some cover between him and the Orisch archers. if this means he dosn't get an opportunity to use his cleave feat, so be it._"

Moves will be every 24 hours. If you haven't made your intentions clear within 24 hours of my last post, I will try and move the game along in the best way I can.

Post In Character exclamations in "quotation marks"
Post Actions etc (such as DW7 casts Whitefire") in _Italics_.
Post Out Of Character stuff between (parentheses)

Several useful links.
Irony die roller:
http://www.irony.com/igroll.html
The System Reference Document:
http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html
My campaign site:
http://members.lycos.co.uk/tholestia/
A Greyhawk Calendar (AmE calender?)
http://www.upl.cs.wisc.edu/~chaos/frr/game/calender.html

DM Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 7, 2003)

*Description of the scene*

The astral construct jumps through the teleportation portal with a charred body in it's arms. As soon as the construct is through, and it is certain that Talian will not be following it, Deepwinter 7, carrier of the psionic staff of Reldar, closes the gate by removing the gems that act as keys. Out of the 5 adventurers, only Ilan the Elvish Archer and Deepwinter 7, the relatively unknown shaper, remain after the unfortunate expedition through the portal.

The portal closes, leaving the 80' by 60' room lit merely by Veit's magical Light Mace. The light mace somehow survived the column of divine fire, brought forth by a cleric of Lolth. Veit, sorcerer from the desert lands on the other side of the massive mountain range so close from here, was not so lucky. It is his body that falls to the ground after Deepwinter 7's Astral Construct expires.

Of course, neither Deepwinter 7 nor Ilan will ever know why Talian, renowned Elven bladesinger, did not make it through the portal. As soon as Talian went for the gate, right after making one more attack at the Drow swordsman he was battling, that very same swordsman managed to trip him. The same Drow Cleric that turned Veit and Shanelda into burned husks moved in to cast a Slay Living spell, thereby finishing off the gracious elven swordsman.

(Okay, Deepwinter 7, you've taken the +1 ring of protection from Veit's body. Ilan, Deepwinter 7, what's next? The rest - the sooner you mail me those character concepts people, the sooner the four of you can join the party - or the sooner Deepwinter 7 and Ilan can join yours. I need some backgrounds as well - I'll mail each of you a checklist for those of you who are low on inspiration)


----------



## takew (Jan 7, 2003)

Tristan di Veggio

R.I.P.


----------



## takew (Jan 7, 2003)

...


----------



## takew (Jan 7, 2003)

...


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 7, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 and Ilan can begin playing.


----------



## takew (Jan 7, 2003)

.... I M SO STUPID .... Lets get ready to rumble!!!!


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 7, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Btw i allready send you my character. *



I thought you could delete posts, but I was mistaken, you can't. Nevertheless, it has been solved satisfactorily. I do not have your character in the format I require. (see webpage)


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 7, 2003)

As the sun rises over the mountains, Sir Ronald the second of the House Goldsteel looks down over the city of Delarom from the hilltop. Although the panorama is magnificent, he looks worried. After he taps his horse gently on the back, the horse begins to walk at a slow passe. "A little faster, Simba" the man whispers. He remembers a small phrase from the Holy Writings he has studied for so long:"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men.  Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak  through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children.  And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers.  And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you. "  

Behind him appears a second man. Roland sets aside his thoughts to address his companion: "It's only a few more miles Tristan. Heironeous has once again  guided us during our travels. Blessed be his name." Silently his companion nods. They look out over the city. Then Tristan begins to walk. Roland follows him with his eyes and once again his thoughts begin to take over. Whilst pondering, his horse carries him over the hill top out of sight of a nearby farmer, who  gloomily shakes his head and proceeds with his work.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 8, 2003)

it is Moonday, Harvester 24. (Note, a calendar can be found  here )

As Tristan and Roland Goldsteel II approach the gates of Delarom through the wheatfields, they pass several merchants getting ready to sell their goods at the Brewfest festival, which will be in 5 days from today.

Their travelling companions should already be in the Crusaders Arms, since they had no need to join Tristan and Roland on their pilgrimage to the temple of Heironeous in the City of Gesmill.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 8, 2003)

To Tristan:
"Lets hurry to the Crusaders Arms. It will be a welcome sight to see some familiar faces once again. I am not the first to complain but it would be nice to finally get out of the saddle."

Roland will go to the Crusaders Arms  and will not stop for anything that does not need his immediate attention. After making sure that Simba has a good resting place, we will meet up with our friends who should be able to tell us more about Lloth. After all, while we were on a pilgrimage, they would gather some information  about recent events and rumors.

To companions:
"Finally I can lay my sword and armour to rest for a change. Bartender, a round of beer for me and my friends. We travelled long and far and we deserve some "enlightenment"... *huddling with friends so no outsider can eaves drop* ... So what have you all heard?"


----------



## takew (Jan 8, 2003)

Tristan follows Roland quietly. After traveling by foot, he is in need of some rest. "If only there was a better sword..." He thinks while practicing his tricks and moves...


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 8, 2003)

From Ilan, who is having Enworld trouble:
_We ride out of the dungeon, me and Deepwinter that is, to report to the nearest town. When we have arrived I want to contact the Elven kingdom to report that one of our soldiers has perished. I also send a message to Lord Kulvan of Dunraven that one of his spies has been killed in action. 

Our intention is to ride at first light. We don't have a particular place to go. But I think we head back to Dunraven. We take our time. I think it is a good idea to hire some strength to accompany us along the way. So we look for someone who handles a sword and can take a punch. If we encounter wizards or Sorcerors whaterever, no need for them. A cleric would suit our purpose fine. _


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 8, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 shakes off the drowsiness of the battle and resumes his stand along with his faithful companion Ilan.

(sry wanted to check if it works, and guys plz drop the signatures, keep the threads lean, we know them by now, I don't want to read them every day)


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 8, 2003)

Deepwinter 7, Ilan, what I need to know (take into account it is a few hours after noon, around 2 or 3 I would say):
- You are going back to Delarom?
- What do you do with his Light Mace?
- What are you going to do with Veit's and Talian's horses (Riding horses, the both of them)

And last, but definitely not least:

- What do you do with Veit's charred body?


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 8, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Nice to know that my former PC is the laughing stock of the entire party


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 8, 2003)

Ilan and I agreed to travel to Delarom first, in order to send the messages to the Elves and Lord Dunn (as described in Ilan/Rav's last post)

We never cared much for the dragonkin so Veit's charred remains, remain. If known to me (maybe some spellcraft or Kn: religion check) I will bring a small part of his body to enable us to resurrect him in the future if necessary (the fire probably conserved it neatly), but resurrection is not something Ilan or I will pay for. 

The ring is mine (as a compensate for the burned ring of warmth I lent him), the mace will be sold (Ilan and I have no use for it and it might trace back to Veit)

The horses, if non-distinct will be sold as well. 

For now Deepwinter 7 takes a more active interest in both the phisical and mental state Ilan. 
*people don't just come back from the dead* ... In Delarom I meet with the library cleric which I gave orders to look for clues considering Ilan's journey to the underworld. 

The gems for the drow portal need to be appraised and as far as I am concerned they can be sold as well (I mean I am not planning to warp back into a Drow city again)


----------



## Ilan (Jan 8, 2003)

I agree with Deepwinter that we sell the horses and that we sell the mace... No use for them... I have no problem that he keeps the ring, since he is my friend  I think that the idea of selling the gems is great... I have no money and if we want to hire someone we might need it... Not in the least to keep up with my upkeep...

I Tell Deepwinter what has happenned when i was "dead" so he can help me with my possible problems.... Still feel a little light headed and not myself... My failure in battle and not being able to help my friends in their time of need also weighs heavy on my mind...


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 8, 2003)

(You take a piece of bone from Veit's Charred body - The Clerics of Heironeous in Dhunraven once told you the variations in the means of bringing people back from the dead. With your INT, you made the DC 5 check to remember that easily)

(OOC: I'm guessing your actions here to advance the storyline, let me know if you do not approve)

The weather is sunny and the countryside seems to bustle with activity because of the harvest and the upcoming Brewfest.

Half past three on the sundial near Delarom...
Delarom's gate guard: "Excuse me sirs, I've seen you before, you know the drill, hand over your weapons please."
Ilan: "Excuse me, but we would like to sell this mace, so we want to take it in"
"Well sharp ears, you should have thought of that earlier, because in Delarom, or any other major city in Amstrad for that matter, you need to be part of the Smithing Guild in order to sell weapons that weigh more than 2 lbs."
"Ah. Well th..."
"You can sell it at the Brewfest festival grounds in a couple of days perhaps. If you can find a buyer there that is. Goodday, you are holding up traffic, Elf."

Resigned to sell the Mace elsewhere, Ilan and Deepwinter 7 go to the same inn they went to before, the Dwarf's Head.

Selling the horses nets you half price at a horse merchant, for a total of 75 gold (paid mostly in silver).

Deepwinter:you appraise the gems at 20, 20, 50, 80, 120, 180, 300 and 490 gold.

When you arrive in the stuffy jewelry shop (the assistant the store owner has appears only to dust the jewels themselves) the short, greying, middle aged man that owns the place says, after examining the gems carefully : "These gems are magical in nature. I'll give you 2000 silver for the lot of them, and that's giving you a good deal, since I don't trust any of this."

Deepwinter 7 exits the library (with the information I emailed his character).

after all that, it would be nearing five.


----------



## Ilan (Jan 8, 2003)

(How well does the DM know me)

The dm should know that Ilan would never let anyone call him sharp ears...

"Sharp ears eh, I think you need to show me some respect, peasent. You might see this meddallion hanging round my neck. you may recognize this as a symbol of nobility. You can call me Sir Ilan Moonbow of Dunraven or I will have you whipped. And if the town doesn't wan't to do it I have no problem with it doing it myself, YOU UNDERSTAND ME." 

I open my shirt and let him see the tattoos that are on my chest.
As I try to intimidate him I Speak further: "I'm even a LORD in my own lands, NOW LET ME PASS."

As i ride on i think to myself: "How can I lose control like that. I wanted to say something but this."

Further notes:
I think we should also sell the gems on a later date, perhaps at the festival and wait for a better price. What do you think, my Friend.
Do we wait for the festival or do we ride on in wait for adventure to cross our pads???


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 8, 2003)

"You are starting to suffer from a bit of a personality problem my Friend. You're flappy mouth almost got us into trouble again. Let me do the thinking here, because as your skills are focused on the art of archery, so are mine focused on mastery of the mind."

"Keep in mind that Men in these parts don't think highly of the long-lived Elves nor of their heritage. I'm the one who will deal with rabble at the city gates and in the town, you stick to your precious nobles and other people of high allure."

"Let us wait for the festival, interesting people from all over Tholestia might be attending, some of whom who might be worthy of our attention. We will be needing the money the mace makes us to pay for our upcoming travel costs. Furthermore we can use the next few days to rest a little and to contemplate on what to do."

"With my powers I will be able to analyse the magical dweomers on the gems and on the mace if necessary, I have a feeling they may fetch us a better price if we know more about them."

"And please, at least try to keep your shirt on in the presence of others. Your sinewy body is not as pretty nor intimidating a sight as you might think."

_Arrange a tavern untill the festival, change clothing, get a shave_
_Use dorje of identify (and master dorje feat) to study gems_


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 8, 2003)

Roland Goldsteel II

At the gate:
"Good work Watchmen. Arms and armour have no place in a city. Only the Law should be able to wield a sword. I'll leave my sword gladly in your hands. Be careful with it though, this sword has been in my family for ages." 

_After the reunion with my fellow companions, we take a good nights rest. They learned nothing new of The Spider Queen. My dream is still a complete mystery to me. In the morning hours I spend my time at the shrine of Heironeous and make a donation of 10 gp.

During breakfast I meet up with my good friend Tristan:_ "Finally some rest after so much adventure. Keep in mind though that Evil does not rest *sigh*. We must be alert at all times." 









*OOC:*


 To DM: If you don't want us to persue the Spider thread, now is a good time to tell me....


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 9, 2003)

To Salluf: please delete (edit and delete all text) your previous post: There is absolutely no way you are going to know about Deepwinter 7 (you know why  ), and Ilan... well, read on.

Deepwinter 7: All the talking you did will have to be at the city gate because...

Ilan: After your outburst, and a slight gulp, the guardsmen on top of the gate between the parapets train their crossbows on you. The other Guardsman draws his sword, albeit shaking a little.

The first guardsman says, having refound his confidence knowing full well that the entire army garrison in the city is behind him: "Looks like you have earned yourself a night out camping you freak of an elf. With such an attitude I don't think my superiors would take kindly of me letting you in our so far undisturbed city. Go on, leave. No blood need be spilled today, but it will if you deem it necessary!"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 9, 2003)

(FLLLAAAAAMESTRRRRRIIIIKKKEE)

(note this post is completely unnecesarry and a waste of your time, furthermore it's completely out of character so it has no place on this messageboard. An intelligent in-character reply will follow as soon as I am able to)


----------



## takew (Jan 9, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I guess that Sullaf and I can start playing when either Jurgen and Casper join or when we meet with DW7 and Ilan... Or can we go on advanture by ourselfs?







While we enter Delarom, Tristan starts making a scene about how much his sword means to him and that he won't be pleased if it has even the smallest scratch on it.

"You better keep it secret but most of all you should KEEP IT SAVE. Now, now don't cry good man. You are only doing your job. So may Heironeous be with you and stop shaking like that you make me seesick" 

Intimidate: 15 (+8) = 23


----------



## Ilan (Jan 9, 2003)

(Sorry Deepwinter)

"I will leave now, but the next time you see me, I WILL see Delarom in ashes and you're head on a stake. Mabye then some of you townsfolk will know what it means to disrespect an elf of noble blood. Lord Culvan will hear of this. And then you're little town will see the horror we can unleash."

I turn my horse and ride of, knowing that Deepwinter will follow me.
When we are five minutes away from town, I stop my horse and lay my hands on my face: "Deepwinter, what have I done now. I didn't mean for this to happen. It feels like I can't control myself anymore."


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 9, 2003)

Interlude:

The two Gate guards, having finished their shift at 6, go to the pub.
"By the staff of Fharlanghn, there are some pretty disturbed people on the roads nowadays."
"Elves aren't people."
"I was talking about those two followers of Heironeous. The one who wasn't mounted. Instead of appealing to my senses or tipping me a silver or two to wrap his sword, he had a look on his face that he would disembowel me if I would just look at his sword in a wrong way. Sheesh!"
"yeah, what's the world coming to."
"I am just doing my job you know"
"I know Frank."
"Thanks Andrew. One more pint before you go back to the missus?"
"Sure."

Deepwinter 7: Are you camping outside with Ilan or are you going to meet up with the librarian and the merchants (it is still half past four for you)
Tristan & Roland II: Please wait, I doubt whether it will take long before you meet up with either of the two groups.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 9, 2003)

*OOC:*


 ROFL at Frank and Andrew


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 9, 2003)

Previous remarks to Ilan, should be placed after his entire discussion at the city gates (at safe distance from the guards). 

"Ilan, I am not going to sleep outside in the wilds with the comfort of a real bed and some proper food within reach. If you want we will continue our travel to Dunraven or another city in this vicinity, although I would prefer waiting for the festival. I will not let your arrogance ruin my chance to get a proper night rest the next time. And don't give me that "what have I done crap" 

"Let's roam these parts a little more and come back here for the festival, I don't think we should forfeit that as well. I feel stronger than ever and the forrest might provide us with ample opportunity to practise our skills and powers"

"Let's prod some buttock" (as opposed to the more famous, let's kick some ass)


----------



## Ilan (Jan 9, 2003)

"If you want to ride in to town I don't have a problem with that, I will wait for you here. I will set up camp a few miles north, I don't know if the festival is in town, if it is I would like to join you but I don't think that is possible anymore. Let me know what you're gonna do tommorrow."

While Deepwinter rides back to town, I ride north for about an hour and sett up camp there. While I wait for Deepwinter to return the following day, I do some hunting and rest.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 9, 2003)

To Ilan. 

(Listen 15+20-19= 16 vs. DC 5 is success) 

As you trance in the relative safety of the Amstrad countryside, you are suddenly disturbed out of your trance by the sound of approaching horses, obviously carrying metal barding. Not even a second later, a bullseye lantern points your way and engulfs you in its light and you hear a young human male say: "There he is Commander!". A gruff, authoritive male voice immediatly responds: "All right Elf! Surrender and come with us to the mayor of Delarom! He demanded your presence immediatly!". Although you can't make out the exact number of horses and people due to several bullseye lanterns shining directly at you, you do see that the company is about 60 feet (18 metres away)

To Deepwinter 7: You sleep well in the Dwarf's Head Inn. However, you wake up a tad early; that is to say, it's still dark outside, with dawn still about an hour away, judging from the light shining through the cracks of your window shutters. Then the hammering on your door commences. "Delarom city guard! You are under arrest for disturbing the peace, withholding vital information from the authorities, and tresspassing on private property. Open your door now!"

Casper & Jurgen: If you don't have characters by 23:00 GMT tomorrrow (ie. when I come back from the pub), it might be hard to talk you into the party, though I'll do my best.

Tristan & Roland II: During breakfast (milk, bread & cheese) you receive  a message by a courier from the city guard...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 10, 2003)

"After slipping on his mithril chain and a cloak, Deepwinter 7 calls back to the guards at the door. Please allow me to get some clothes on and collect my personal belongings, I wouldn't want to leave them here unprotected. I'll be there in a minute. "

As far as time allows the following actions are wanted:

_Spend 1 PP to grant Psicrystal self-propulsion (with the intention that it can follow me undetected)_
_Boost charisma with a triple empowered Animal Affinity (base score: 8, you roll the die)_ 
_Render psicrystal invisible_
_Stuff all my magical belongings in the bag of holding, whilst calling "on my way"_
_Open the door to the guards_
_Get my boots on and perhaps tidy up room a little_

"What is this racket? I am being accused of disturbing the peace, surely there has been some misunderstanding. I have been here all night, other occupants will agree. But I'll come with you because that's what your superiours want, so we can sort out this thing right away" 

The psicrystal follows on a save distance


----------



## takew (Jan 10, 2003)

Roland and Tristan read the massage, duh...

After breakfast, we will act in respons to the letter.









*OOC:*


Only if Mat agrees ofcourse


----------



## Ilan (Jan 10, 2003)

I stand up and speak:
"Hail commander of Delarom, I will come in peace. I will give you no trouble. Let me gather my belongings and I will come with you."

As they approach I will hand him my bow and get on my horse.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 10, 2003)

Deepwinter 7:


> You requested that 1 roll of a 4-sided die be rolled. The total for each roll has 1 added to it. Roll them bones ... your dice are... Roll 1: *2*.



(Sorry about that . How much PP have you got left? Note: you haven't had a full nights rest yet)

About halfway through your preperations (As you start stuffing stuff in your bag), the innkeeper opens the door for the guards."Don't touch anything. If I see any spellcasting, you will learn to regret it"  the honey blonde Knight commander says with a stern look on his face. "Innkeep, take care of his belongings. Squire, make an inventory of what has been given to the innkeep. Now, I would like your _real_ name 'Deepwinter 7', while my sergeant here manacles you, and I will explain the charges further." 

Ilan:"We'll pack your belongings for you. If I see any spellcasting, you will learn to regret it"  They manacle you and then help you on your horse. "I don't know about the charges, but they will soon be explained to you." During the 15 minute ride you see a nearly burned out farm on the horizon. As you look at it, the greying commander says "You can actually see it from here, eh? I can't. Well, I think the charges brought forth against you might have something to do with it, though that's speculation on my part." One of the knights blows his horn when you reach the city gates, and after a few seconds you hear the chains rattle and the gate opens. You are clearly brought to the governors mansion.

Tristan & Roland: a little while longer still. I hope you can enjoy reading the thread so far


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 10, 2003)

(PP reserve around 30 - Charisma now boosted to 13)
(I wanted the crystal to be at a save distance, so it can roll saves all the time)

(I reckon that the knight commander is speaking to me)

"I insist that my staff and the bag of holding are brought with us, their value is too high to be kept in safety by a mere innkeeper" 

"My real name is what my friends call me, and they call me Deepwinter 7. Since you are neither my friend and unwilling to accept that, you could refer to me as Peter. Peter Winde, a name I don't like to use very often"

"I regret your lack of faith and the need for manacles, luckily it's still dark outside. Being charged is one thing, but public disgrace quite another. If you do not want repercussions from your superiours in the future, I would advice you to lead me to whatever place you want me to go to, without manacles. I won't run away, I am fond of my belongings"

_Memorize the faces and possibly the names of the guards_


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 10, 2003)

The Knight commander looks you over:

"The manacles aren't because we'll think you'll run away. They are standard procedure for apprehending suspects. Suspects might be spellcasters and make our jobs exceedingly difficult. Not all spellcasters wear pointy hats and heavy robes you know. I am afraid I can't do anything but assure you that the only honour worth anything is the honour you carry with you regardless of other people's opinions. The staff and the bag will be held by Squire Holden, although they could have just as well be kept with the innkeep. Theft with the motive for enrichment is punishable by death here, and he knows we would find him."  The commander makes a gesture and says: "Harris, Smith. Flank the gentleman. To ensure his privacy, we'll take the alleyways."

You are being led to the governors ornate mansion on fountain square and straight into an ornate dining room. About 10 guards flank the walls, and two are behind the governor. The governor is a man dressed in finery, black hair and heavy moustache. He also has an impressive figure. Hmmmm... you look smarter than to actually do the thing we are accusing you of. But I run ahead of myself. Further explanation will be forthcoming when your elven travelling companion arrives."

After about 20 minutes of waiting, any attempt at discussion by you delayed, Ilan is also 'escorted' in."Ah, we are now complete. Peter 'Deepwinter 7' Winde and Ilan Moonbow it is, right? And don't start complaining about using noble titles, they lost their meaning as soon as you came into Amstrad. Well, what I am accusing you of is provoking a drow surface raid. 4 farms have been burned to the ground, with their inhabitants probably being sacrificed to Lolth as we speak. We tracked your horses to a strange spiderlike marking etched into the ground, with possible 'keyholes' at the far end of each leg. We also found a husk of a man there, which you may or may not have had anything to do with. Our clerics detected a lingering aura of Transmutation, which I have been assured is the magic that allows you to travel large distances instantaneously. A gem merchant in town here told us that someone showed up today trying to sell 8 gems, magical in nature. This is where you start giving any mitigating circumstances, because things are not looking good."

Tristan & Roland: The message reads:

Come to my manor after worship hours this Godsday. Your presence is requested in the dining room where I will impart you with a mission.

Signed:Governor Starke


----------



## Ilan (Jan 10, 2003)

"My Lord commander, as you might know I have a companion, Deepwinter 7, I wish to talk to him before I am brought to the Mayor. I agree to come quietly but you must respect that I am a noble in your neighbouring land. I am also of a noble bloodline in the Elven kingdom, so I think my word will do if I say that I won't try to escape. And don't think I can do nothing. I offered no resistance when you came to arrest me and trust me I could have done enough. So please as one warrior to another release me of my chains."


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 10, 2003)

After reading the note:
"Once again our help is needed! Evil does indeed not rest!" 

_We meet up with the Governor. _


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 10, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *"My Lord commander, as you might know I have a companion, Deepwinter 7, I wish to talk to him before I am brought to the Mayor. I agree to come quietly but you must respect that I am a noble in your neighbouring land. I am also of a noble bloodline in the Elven kingdom, so I think my word will do if I say that I won't try to escape. And don't think I can do nothing. I offered no resistance when you came to arrest me and trust me I could have done enough. So please as one warrior to another release me of my chains." *



"I must bring you to the governor directly. I do not have patience for any further delay. You shall come willingly, or forcibly, but you will come."


----------



## Ilan (Jan 11, 2003)

(Karsten's mind: Allright commander draw you're sword I will try and eat you now. And I start nibbling on his arm.)

"Allright I will come peacefully."

When we are brought for the governer, I remain silent and let Deepwinter do the talking .


----------



## takew (Jan 11, 2003)

It is time.... at last. In the name of Heironeous, I will use my sword for good again.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 12, 2003)

"Lawful Amstrad must be shocked by such an outragious display of retribution by the evil Drow. It pities me that innocent blood has been spilled and that honest Men have died for a cause unknown to them. The chain of events that are the result of the mission bestowed upon my noble friend Ilan and I, have thus once again claimed innocent victims."

"Yesterday, a party of five entered a well hidden temple in search of clues for those responsible for the kidnapping of an honoured guest of Lord Culvin ruler of Dunraven. A long quest eventually led us to noble Amstrad, where the contractors of the infamous Turok's Band, responsible for the raid on Dunraven, supposedly came from. More information led us to the temple and eventually into the heart of the Underdark itself."

"The gems the shopkeeper mentioned, are in my possesion and they are the key to a portal which leads directly into a Drow city. This unknown to us, and time always against us, we decided to jump the portal to see where it would lead. No 20 seconds later we were fighting for our lives with 4 temple guards and two priests of Lloth."

"Maybe we were wrong to enter the portal directly, maybe we were wrong to fight back the Drow, killing three and maybe Ilan and I should not have gotten out of there alive. Indirectly we are responsible for what happened last night, but living in the vicinity of Drow is like living on a vulcano. One small pebble could create an earthquake or worse."

"If you value your relation with Dunraven or the lords of Tarnian, let us proceed with our quest, if the problem is monetary I can assure you that the families of those that survived the raid will be amply recompensated. If it's a matter of law and order, and needing someone to blaim, press your charges quickly. Ilan and I are proud of fighting the Drow, and we mourn the loss of some good men down there more than the loss of some farmers who live in a land that is unable to protect them"

(look I'm not going to get down on him ok, and Rav don't just reply to that last remark...)

"I can update you on our mission, sharing knowledge from times past. Furthermore we can offer our service in the name of the Lords of Amstrad if it complies to our greater goals. Do not let our talents go to waste in needless bureacracy. Show yourself a kindred spirit and we shall make the people of Amstrad a proud one"


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 13, 2003)

"Well spoken. Your cause seems to be quite good. I don't know about the both of you however. Sometimes the motive is not as pure as the cause. However, motive is irrellevant right now" . Governor Starke looks pensive first, judgemental next, and then exclaims: "You are still guilty of disturbing the peace, tresspassing on private property, but, most importantly, withholding vital information from the authorities. Much bloodshed could have been prevented if you would have told a city or army official about what happened to you that day. Despite your snide remarks, Amstrad is well capable of defending itself, but we can't post entire army contingents next to every farm. The thing is, sentencing you to death or prison will do neither of us a lot of good. Therefore I will hand the both of you over to an independant young paladin and his companions, who I will be sending to the hills two and a half days from here. I will give him full instructions. Your 'sentence' merely involves aiding that group in investigating the troubles there. If they choose to tackle the problem, you will assist them in that as well. I would like to make clear that you really don't have any options here; refusing or otherwise hindering their progress, or coming back from the mission as the only two survivors will have severe repurcussions. Worship time is fast approaching. Meet them in the common room of the Crusaders Arms inn an hour after noon. You are now temporary agents of Amstrad. I sure hope this Lord Kulvan has a good eye for talent"


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 14, 2003)

Roland Goldsteel, Tristan, Wulf and Diactum: As you enter the relatively empty dining room, with only Governor Starke and his personal guard in there, he greets you warmly, and after several formalities congratulating you on recovering several items of great value on your last quest against the Hobgoblin warlord, and the amazing cache of protective items found in the mountain lair of Funoman the Abjurer, who had reportedly gone quite insane, he finally comes down to business. On the dining table you find a rather large map of the surrounding area."A bit more than a week ago a tax levying party under the crown of Amstrad was sent to the hills here." Governor Starke points the place, a village called Highloom, out on the map."It disappeared completely. So did the first party of four Knights we sent out to investigate. Hence, we need someone with a bit more skill. Therefore I want you four to investigate these troubles and report back. If you think you can solve the problems that are plaguing our taxmen, we will give you 900 golden crowns each to take care of your continuing expenses. There should be a chest with some already levied taxes, which is to be returned if possible." Governor Starke takes a sip of his tea before continuing. There is an added difficulty to this mission, or perhaps a boon. You will be accompanied by two other adventurers, who are under sentence to aid you to the best of their abilities. They were, and in a way still are, in a service of a lord from Corum named Kulvan. Their crime is unimportant to you, but you should note that they might be dangerous. If they at any point in time prove to have switched allegiances, regard them as enemies of the crown. However, I don't think it will come to that point, and you will actually welcome some of their abilities to add to your group. If you have no further questions, they will be in the Crusaders Arms Inn an hour after noon, where you should try and become acquainted in order to form an effective group."


----------



## takew (Jan 14, 2003)

> Come to my manor after worship hours this Godsday. Your presence is requested in the dining room where I will impart you with a mission.




We do so and probably get to hear the story you told DW7 and Ilan... So we wait in the Crusaders Arms Inn till noon when the 2 convicts should arive.









*OOC:*


Wulf?!?!? Who the f is Wulf? Update please on the party (by mail)


----------



## Ilan (Jan 14, 2003)

We ofcourse go to the Arm's Inn around noonish, I open the door and the foul smell of a human Inn get's hold of me. "This isn't as clean as my arse" I remark to Deepwinter. I think spotting the paladin isn't a great effort, so we can see them clearly as we enter. "That must be them, my friend." 

I approach the table and greet them:
"Hello, I understand that you will be our companions in this trip. I am Lord Ilan Moonbow of the Elven kingdom, Knight of the noble city of Dunraven and this is my friend Deepwinter 7."


----------



## takew (Jan 14, 2003)

As we see the elf enter, Tristan murmers to his friend "Why do I sense we've picked up another pathetic life form...?"

I stand up and look at the elf who I take to be the leader for the other guys face is already lost out of my mind."So I take you 2 two be the convicts. You aren't welcom and know that I don't trust you. But my trust can be gained by showing your good qualities in battle and life."









*OOC:*


Change of alignment to Lawful Good, but I'll send you my sheet within 48 hours.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 14, 2003)

Problem solved.


----------



## Ilan (Jan 14, 2003)

In response to the reply of Tristan, (assuming that he takes out the drow remark but still keeps the remark about trust), I turn to the Paladin: "I see by your holy symbol that you are a follower of Heironeous." I smile. "Mabye you would do me the pleasure to introduce your party, since the warrior here has no manners and then we perhaps can talk and discus what to do since my friend and I don't know what the plan is."


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 14, 2003)

"Don't mind my friend here.", Roland says while he stands up, "He has been parted with his trusted sword, a piece of equipment he does not like to be away from for too long a time. He is a bit ill tempered by the way the sword was taken from him. After all we are followers of Heironeous and we do not take distrust lightly.

Let me introduce myself: Roland says, while making the slightest hint of a bow "My name is Roland Goldsteel the second, named after my grandfather, who was an honorable hero in his times. I therefore take great proud in my name. These here are my fellow companions." He half turns towards the others and points at them. "We have Wulf, the -insert character class here-, Diactum my friend and well known in the arcane arts, and my trusted yet angry companion Tristan, deadliest man with a blade on this side of the land. I lead this little party in its quests against evil and have done so successfully for a long time."

Roland turns back and stands face to face with Ilan. "There are a few rules if you are to accompany us on our travels. They will be made clear in due time. One of them stands before all else: we will enter a battlefield with the same amount of people with which we will leave one: No one is left behind... ever... Do not fear death. Death is but a slight annoyance on the way to the Gods." He touches his holy symbol and looks upward and continues "Only in the presence of the Gods you will be judged for your actions: better make them as honorable as possible. Don't worry: we are guided by Heironeous. He will protect us in our holy quests."

He lets go of his holy symbol and looks Ilan straight in the eyes with a "cross me and you will die" look and says: "So by introducing my friends I have shown you a sign of trust. I will ask for the same trust from you. Now please tell us a little bit more of yourselves and I will inform you of our quest. Much honor and glory is to be gained and much evil to be fought."


----------



## Ilan (Jan 14, 2003)

"Well met, we spend our last year travelling through and around Dunraven. Me and Deepwinter met up around the time we started adventuring actually, we shared many adventures. For our skills, i'm one of the most skilled trackers and scouts known to the Elven kingdom and my skills with the bow are not easilly matched. My companion here is very versatile and has no actual skill, but cooks a mean stew." I grin and look sideways to Deepwinter.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 14, 2003)

"I'll cook a mean stew out of you, scrawny elf, if only there would have been some edible meat on your body." Deepwinter 7 retorts to Ilan

As for my skills, I am a one gifted with psionic powers of the mind. Some people call me a shaper for I specialize in creating objects and creatures out of thin air. Be patient and the diversity and use of my skills will prove their worth. Now let's proceed with our preparations, let's ride at dawn... I mean after lunch"


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 14, 2003)

I think I am going to wait for one or two more days for C to complete his character.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 15, 2003)

"Well then now that we got acquainted I will explain to you the mission. There is a town in the hills called Highloon which apparently disappeared of the face of the planet. With the town vanished a tax levying party under the crown of Amstrad. Four knights where send to investigate, but never returned." Roland pauses for a moment while he makes a short prayer to those fallen in the battle. "Our mission is to find out what happened to the town, and its inhabitants and to retrieve some of the taxes that were already collected. As you all realize this is going to be a very challenging mission. Dangerous of course, but very rewarding. We will get to slay more evil, and tales will be told of our deeds. On top of all that we are to receive 900 gp each! While Roland faintly smiles he adds: "Except for the convicts of course..."

Then Rolands face abruptly turns into his normal, stern form and in a low, serious voice he addresses Deepwinter 7 and Ilan. "If we go in there, our lives most surely are at stake. I do not intend to take any unnecessary risks. Forget what they told you about Paladins. We are not the kind of people who rushes into the dragons lair only to be toasted or blasted to oblivion. There is no honor to be gained from being a suicidal maniac. We know when the odds are against us and retreat to fight another day. We assure ourselves with the fact that evil is everywhere, but good always prevails."

Roland takes a deep breath and looks both straight in the eyes when he continues, "Alas you two, newcomers, are a risk factor to me. I do not know you well enough, but I must still trust you with my life. I will protect yours, with mine, rest assured, but I hope I may ask for the same privilege. Many heroes only survived by the help of his friends. I could tell you tales of my grandfather who single handedly killed thousands of evil creatures. I know that the only reason he survived was by the aid of his companions. I hope you understand this... I will trust you for now, but make no mistake. If I ever get the feeling that our interests lie not in the same goal, measures will be taken."

After this Rolands face relaxes and a smile begins to form. "I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but at least we understand where we stand. Better to let the truth be told, right. Except of course to my friend Tristan. Don't ever tell him the truth about his ugly face, hahaha"

Roland gathers all around the table and orders drinks for everyone. He starts the conversation: "Well now that everything is settled let's talk business. We have to fit the two of you into our strategy. Our normal approach is that Tristan and me do the fighting, while my friends Wulf and -insert wizard name here- provide both cover and support." Roland turns his attention to Ilan: "Lord Ilan, you told us that you were a fine archer. Well we could use one, as we don't have one. Tristan and me like to fight with a blade. A bow is fine but I never understood what honor is to be gained by killing a man from a distance. Seems hardly fair. Unless, of course, it was used to kill evil." After this Roland frowns and address Deepwinter 7: "Deepwinter 7 was it? I seem to forget your name very easily, although it is not a name that's very... common. I don't know exactly what your combat skills are, so I suggest you stay close to Diactum. He will protect you if the situation gets out of control. Then there is the matter of our riding order. Most fights are fought on the road. We should be prepared. My suggestion is that I will ride in front with Lord Ilan. An archer could be handy at the front. We will put Dupvi..." Roland blankly looks at Deepwinter 7 and rubs his chin while thinking hard and out loud: "hmmz... a yes... euhm... Dipwenter... no... Dopwinner... nah that wasn't it... a yes Deepwinter 7  THAT's it and Diactum in the middle, while Wulf and Tristan will protect the back. This way we can be quite certain that we do not fall in an ambush. So if that's settled, is there anything anyone might want to add or are there any questions?"


----------



## Ilan (Jan 15, 2003)

"I have no problem with it all, Roland. I think it is best we make some time and ride after lunch. I take a sip from my drink and order something to eat."


----------



## Ilan (Jan 15, 2003)

*OOC:*


Since no one is replying, I'll make a jump in game







After lunch and discussing what we are gonig to do. We head to the gate after everyone buys equipment etc....We retrieve our weapons and horses....I don't cause a scene this time....And we ride and ofcourse travel light and mabye we will even hunt some Orc


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 15, 2003)

Your Journey is uneventful this day, and you are still riding the paths that intersect Amstradan farmland, when it is time to make camp. You have further chance to get acquainted around the campfire which you use to prepare the fresh food you have bought before you left. 









*OOC:*


This is a big hint: Only let Casper or Jurgen post their characters and a bit of their backgroud and fighting style, as an introduction to DW 7 and Ilan. After that we'll get the story rolling.

I am still going to wait a bit longer for C and J. Unless they post, I am going to put this on hold till Saturday. Of course, that has more to do with the fact that I am extraordinarily busy right now than anything else, but hey, at least I am telling you, right? (Ducks away from rotten fruit)


----------



## Ilan (Jan 15, 2003)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Anyway, did anyone else find this funny: Interesting bunch his grandfather must have travelled with.
> *












*OOC:*


Only Clerics with the healing domain, who heal him when he is down but don't lift a finger to battle them.


----------



## Bacter (Jan 15, 2003)

Diactum decides to reveal more of his personality to Deepwinter and Ilan during supper:
"I, Diactum Abradacum, grew up in a town called Severna, located in a valley between 2 mountain rims, and used to teach here when I finished my education as a wizard. I got married and lived a quiet and happy life. After I was married for 5 years, about 10 years ago, the small town was raided by brutal Hill Giants and my wife was killed by the attackers. Unfortunately I was away on a road trip with my apprentices to study the molecular bioinformatics of pyrotechnics, so I was not there to protect my wife."

To the observing listener, an increase in the amount of eye-fluids of Diactum seems to be present, but he continues...

"After these events, a piece of me was destroyed, and I lost some of my faith in the world. I left the small town, because it reminded me too much of my grief and started traveling around. At first, adventuring helped me to get the past of my mind, but as time went by, I began to become more and more addicted to the concepts of adventuring. In battle I mostly rely on my spell-casting capabilities, but you will find out more about that at the appropriate time."

"Bon apetit"


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 16, 2003)

*OOC:*



To Jurgen/Diactum and/or Casper/Wulf:
Please try to give the IC comments a color. That way the rest will know the difference between IC and OOC as well as the difference between thoughts and spoken words. Furthermore it gives your character a certain trade mark.


----------



## Ilan (Jan 16, 2003)

*OOC:*


Sorry Sullaf for making fun of your English







While the others are setting up camp I go and scout the paramiter. I remark to Deepwinter: I'm gonna scout this place out and when I come back I expect some stew, hehe."

After scouting the area for about an hour I return to camp and I start the discussion about guard duties. "Well Roland, I think it is best if you or Tristan take the first watch for two hours, then I can take the second watch for four hours and you or Tristan can take the third. Since you don't trust me ,Tristan, I don't mind when someone helpes me with my watch but I don't think it will be a problem and this way we don't have to rest long and wait for the wizards to study their spells. What do you think, Roland?"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 16, 2003)

*OOC:*


I appreciate the way in which this is developing, remarks are way better than in real life DnD, and although our humour isn't really improving, let's not get too serious







Not too happy with our role as convicts I keep to myself and don't flaunt with my powers unless necessary. To get some fun out of this all I engage in conversation with the wizard, discussing the burdens of wizardry and the dillemas of having to study daily and having to spend all that you earn on components and spells. 

As long as the warriors keep to "warrioring" and they don't bother me too much with trivial business, I let them lead the party as they want to. I don't openly flaunt with my personal powers, using _Animal Affinities_ and _Metaphysical Weapon_ only when I am either alone or with my friend Ilan. Whenever possible I do use the Telekinetical powers of the staff for instance when cleaning up our campsite... 

I'll cook Ilan's stew with a _Matter Agitation_ and will add some ectoplasm to add to the flavour of it all. At the end of each day I'll manifest a Metaphysical Weapon on Ilan's bow and double empowered and extended Animal Affinities to boost my stats, burning up my power points to a 17 point reserve.


----------



## Ilan (Jan 16, 2003)

*OOC:*


Deepwinter manifests Metaphysical weapon on my arrows, since RAV doesn't count damage on bow and my arrows will be magical.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 16, 2003)

Roland walks over to Tristan and speaks to him in "military tongue" "Tristan, you will trust our traveling companions. I order you to. Distrust will only divide us, and will lead  to unnecessary issues."

He turns to the rest and in a generals voice he proceeds "We will spread the night over 5 watches so we will all get 8 hours of rest. I myself will take the first watch upon me. Tristan you will be second. As Sir Ilan has volunteered to take a 4 hour watch he will take watch three and four. Wulf is in charge of the last watch. Now we make up camp and try to hunt some game."

After camp has been set up Roland approaches Deepwinter 7 and kindly speaks to him "Don't worry. Nothing can happen to you tonightt. Watches have been set up. No need for fear. Maybe one day you will learn to wield a sword the same way as us." Roland gives Deepwinter 7 a reassuring pad on the back and in a curious voice he asks "Now what is all that talk about your stew... you wouldn't accidently be making any tonight, would you?"


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 16, 2003)

...Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## takew (Jan 16, 2003)

"ME SMASH YOU IF YOU DON'T STOP TALKING THAT WAY my good friend.... Please behave yourself in front of the others. You can do it. I know you can.

Lets hunt some squirrel for dinner"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 16, 2003)

"Well, thank you my friend, I appreciate your concern for me" Deepwinter says with a reassuring smile. 

In a more subtle tone he adds "True followers of Heironeous have always caught my interest. Let's not forget that Ilan and I have survived many hardships and although he seems to be a harsh character, there might be more to him than meets the blinking eye. Treat us as friends, honoured guests maybe, and we'll be kind to you.  And please do not worry too much about my well-being, I am not as fragile as you might think and in the end I might proof useful to the party. Don't expect me to ever wield a sword, for it's not in line with my chosen profession. In a way I am more akin to your wizard friend, not too powerful in a one-to-one fight, but more resourceful." 

"I prefer not to guard, but my enhanced eyesight will give me the benefit over many others. Furthermore I do not need a consecutive eight hour rest, for my powers come to me naturally. Be true to your faith and protect the weak. Do not treat me as a lesser being I am in no need for pity or contempt. We psions take care of our own."  Deepwinter 7 adds and walks away to prepare dinner.

(Maybe it's a good time to get some ranks in the cooking skill)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 17, 2003)

ME SMASH

To you my Elven compaignon; if you say that we can trust you, than I will do so... Take your shifts and in any battle we'll encounter, you should let your bow do the talking for you...

Now let us pray...









*OOC:*


 This post was posted by TAKEW aka Tristan and NOT by deepwinter 7


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 17, 2003)

Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 60, 78, 11, 60, 29, 30, 83, 39 
Ie. No random encounters tonight.

You awake at your leisure. If you keep travelling at this pace, you should reach the village of Highloom by nightfall tomorrow.

(still waiting for Wulf)

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Jan 17, 2003)

Before everyone is ready and still a bit drowsy, I go hunting for an hour. So I can help setup camp that evening. 

Allright guys, I'm going into the woods. If anyone wants to join me you're welcome but I move faster alone. Be back in an hour or so. 

After I return we ride in a good and steady pace.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 17, 2003)

[/OOC] There is no way Tristan could have heard our little conversation. The point was that it was a private conversation  between Deepwinter 7 and Roland.[/OOC]

A little speechless by the words of Deepwinter 7, hinting that he is perfectly capable of defending himself, Roland ponders what special skills Deepwinter 7 might posses that would make him so confident. Perhaps Diactum could shed some light on this mysterious person. During Roland's watch he wakes up Diactum: " I'm so sorry for waking you in the middle of the night my good friend but there is a matter I need to discuss with you. The two new companions seem trustworthy enough but I do not have the faintest clue as to what special powers the bald one has. He seems to confident for a mere cook. " 
Roland looks around to find out if anyone has heard him and then moves closer to Diactum and continues whispering " I'm not used to this kind of sneaking about, but I must ask if you can find out what powers the cook posseses. I need to know if he is a liability, or maybe worse, a force to be reckoned with. Could you do that for me...?"

The next morning
"Break up camp and let's go after morning prayers. Same marching order as yesterday!" 









*OOC:*


 Sense Motive on Deepwinter 7. DC 15(roll) + 2(wis) = 17 





 









*OOC:*


 Does Roland have any idea of ETA or enemies we might encounter? Is this area already known to Roland?


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 17, 2003)

[Kind DM voice]As the player of a PC you can choose to trust a fellow PC, or you can choose not to trust a fellow PC, but it is going to have to be your decision. You have full control of your character, and I will only intervere when people are acting on information which they don't have, or acting extraordinarily out of character (such as a well educated and well spoken person saying "ME FOOD"  ) or when I want to make a joke (not very likely anymore  ).

Basicallly between PCs, I will not say whether a deception has succeeded or failed, unless it is clearly acting upon information the PC does not have. Heck, sometimes _I_ don't even know if some PC is trying to deceive another. This also means that a bluff check is not required/possible amongst PCs.[/Kind DM voice]

I am now patiently awaiting Diactum's actions. I am quite curious 

Roland: The area you are travelling through is relatively peaceful Amstradan countryside. If enemies are encountered, they will most likely be wild animals or bandits. When you'll get to the hills, somewhere about midday tomorrow, a myriad of enemies could be encountered, like giants, ogres, magical beasts, dragons etc.

Humanoid tribes are somewhat scarce there due to them having moved North to Corum or south to Verdura or over the mountains, since the Amstradan military is too powerful an opponent for them (in numbers, individual skill and equipment. ie, completely superior), though several kobold and goblin tribes still exist, preying mostly on each other and themselves.

I will give Wulf till next morning 10:00 GMT to either post or email me when he will. Otherwise, I am moving on without him and he can join next adventure.


----------



## takew (Jan 17, 2003)

Listen roll 16 +10 = 26
So if I heard there "little conversation" then my post stands otherwise replace it with:

"Me smash"


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 18, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *Listen roll 16 +10 = 26
> So if I heard there "little conversation" then my post stands otherwise replace it with:
> "Me smash" *



sorry, you do not hear their exact words, though you do hear them talking.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 18, 2003)

Wulf will be joining us as soon as he gets his confirmation email from Enworld. He will be a male Human Fighter/Wizard/Spellsword fighting with a two bladed sword.

Rav


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 19, 2003)

We march on until the night falls. Standard marching order, standard night watch... If nothing happens, we march on... until we reach the destination.









*OOC:*


 This is getting boring... Could people either post more (at all!) or could DM encourage game play by fast forwarding?


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 19, 2003)

*OOC:*


we are waiting for Wulf. I have told him to send me his messages (so I can post them) but since he hasn't, I am going to fast forward






This day passes peacefully as well, and the night following ahs a beautiful starry night, in which Diactum can tell about many constellations. Deepwinter 7 has had exposure to completely different constellations, being from the far south of Verdura. After you have all had a good night's sleep, it is now the morning of Harvester the 27th, Earthday. If you travel all day, you should be at Highloom around dusk. <cough cough> Wulf finally opens up to Deepwinter 7 and Ilan, and tells them what his role in the party is, and how he became involved in adventuring <cough cough email me if you can't post cough cough>

Rav


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 20, 2003)

"Let us make haste. If we travel fast we should arrive at dusk..."


----------



## Bacter (Jan 20, 2003)

As we are travelling to arrive this evening at Higloom, I talk to Roland. I do this in the impression that no one can hear us.

"Roland, I've thought about your request to use my magical powers to find out more about the nature of the bold guy. I don't think there is any need for this, because Deepwinter has already said that he is a user of "psionic powers of the mind". He said that some people call him a shaper and that he specializes in creating objects and creatures out of thin air. I think that it is therefore that he is perfectly able to defend himself and as Governor Starke has already said: The capabilities of both Deepwinter and Ilan the Elf will probably contribute to our group. So untill now, I have no reason to suspect Deepwinter 7.
Moreover, I've had a nice little chat with him over the burdons and pleasantries of being a wizard and he actually seems a nice fellow!


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 20, 2003)

"You have answered my question very well. Indeed, Deepwinter 7 is a force to be reckoned with. Please keep in mind with all your "pleasant" chit chat, that he is a convict. As I stated before, for now he earns my trust, but I will keep an eye on him. The ever living one is not a concern to me: he is a Lord and bound by his words. There should be no complications on his side."

Roland looks around if anybody is too near and then continues: "It's not that I don't trust the cook. I just want to know what I'm up against, I want to be prepared. What if some crazy wizard, no offense of course, befouls his mind to turn him against us? What should we expect from him? If he really can make men out of thin air, then maybe he can create an army in a matter of seconds... What are our options then? So you see my dilemma?"

Roland lets out a small sigh and begins to smile: "On the other hand, why do I worry? Heironeous has always been kind to us. If the situation should arrive, I'm certain he will guide us. After all, who am I to judge if one is good or evil. That is only for the Gods to decide!


----------



## Bacter (Jan 20, 2003)

Diactum adresses to Roland:

"Alright, Roland, when more mentally-chalanging times come, we will see if boldy-locks will act the way he says he will.

For now... let's move quickly to Highloom and find out what evil awaits us there!!!


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 20, 2003)

*introduction*

/OOC/ Please note this is not roland posting but Wulf (casper) whose login procedure is more troublesome than expected /OOC/

Suddenly the young man accompanying the party until now opens he his mouth and speaks with gentle though slightly timid voice: 


I sincerely apologise for being silent until now but the new circumstances I am confronted with have required all my attention until now. Allow me to explain and introduce myself.
My name is Wulf and I prefer to leave my second name unknown due to a situation I will expand on later. I now am twenty-one years old and have lived under safe guard and guidance of my parents until some time ago. They too were engaged in practices similar to ours, they were adventurers, as a common man would say. My father was a skilled master of the art of magic and my mother was a valorous sword wielder. It is from them I have learned the skills I possess now. Thanks to them I am able to combine the subtlety of spellcraft with the brutal strength of my two bladed sword.
It was at my twenty first birthday I was given the command to leave my elderly house and find my own way in this world. I was bided not to return until my reputation had preceded me. I was given a range of useful equipment and the blessing of both my parents and set out. So now travel these lands in search of adventure so I can come back home and claim my position as a true son and my rightful heritage. This might also explain why I prefer my second name to remain unknown for I am no longer a true member of my honourable family…..

I wish to thank you for taking me with you on your quests for I have no doubts they will be of great allure yet filled with many perils. But I will do my outmost best to bring them to a good end. I know I ask much of your trust but I vow I will not let you down!! My sword and spells are yours……. 

OOC/ sorry people but here I finally am.....
Casper/OOC


----------



## Bacter (Jan 20, 2003)

ooc  Ah!!! It speaks!!!  /ooc


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 20, 2003)

Earthday, Evening of Harvest the 27th.

Your mounts carry you over the crest of a slightly wooded hill and in the twilight most of you can just barely see a village, which you expect to be Highloom, lying in a valley about a mile away.

Ilan and Deepwinter 7 (with the aid of his facial mask of light amplification) have less problems making out the details of the village. They estimate that the village consists of about forty houses and farms, and a single windmill. The village and the farms are surrounded with fields, some of them with fullgrown wheat, most of them with sheep which you can hear bleat every now and then. A few Gradean Shepherd Dogs can be spotted by the keen eyed elven ranger, though he stops investigating the village and starts to scratch the back of his hand, which is apparently quite itchy all of a sudden.

The village of Highloom gets its name from both being quite high up in the hills, but also from the many looms, processing the wool for sale in the larger walled cities such as Delarom.









*OOC:*


Any questions before you ride towards the village?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 20, 2003)

"Let's not bother with attending the village of Highloom tonight. It's people will be better of when not distracted from their nightly slumber"  Deepwinter 7 says with a disdainful glance at the village "No doubt that the villagers will have a use for us, or will plead us to a worthy cause, but if this will interfere with our task at hand it will cause delay. So let us be cautious in our interference with the villagers and try to stick to those that might seem to actually know anything at all. Let's aim directly for their leader and leave the rabble to their rabbling"

While unmounting his horse Deepwinter 7 adds:

Let's sleep in the open tonight. Our friend Wulf here has experienced the luxury of a bed and shelter for far too long now and should learn to live in the wilds as we do. This time he can help me with dinner"

Looking at his friend Ilan and walking up to him

"Shoot me an elk and find me some kingsfoil. Together with the wild mushrooms I found this morning, I will make us something special"


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 20, 2003)

"I agree with Deepwinter 7. Let's set up camp a bit further down the road, out of sight, and tomorrow we will start the investigations. The watches will be as followed: I will take first, then Tristan, Ilan, Deepwinter 7 and last watch will be for Wulf. Diactum needs his rest, as you all well know. And by the way... from now one all cooking activities will fall under the jurisdiction of our bald cook here. He is not as ugly as my friend Tristan, but a fine cook none the less" Roland smiles at Deepwinter 7.









*OOC:*


 Assuming nothing happened: 







The next morning after camp has been broken up and everyone is ready to go...

"Lord Ilan, do your Elven eyes see any sign of a battle? Maybe a scorched mark in the field. If four knights were ambushed here, we might spot some signs. Did any of you see any people? Farmers or shepherds? They might have seen something, which could help us."

Roland climbs on top of Simba and he turns to the rest of the party: "I think it is best if we are cautious. I do not believe we are dealing with mere thieves here. There are not many humans capable of dealing with four knights of Amstrad, so be extra alert for ambushes or anything out of the ordinary. I suggest we walk in pairs with at least about 20 ft between the horses, so we are more difficult to ambush. Let's go to the village first and question the inhabitants. Lord Ilan if you would accompany me at the front. We could really use your sight now. Tristan and Deepwinter 7, you 2 take the middle. Wulf and Diactum will take the back."









*OOC:*


 I would like to remind the DM that I have Darkvision 60 ft... Probably not enough to see everything, but I should be able to make out at least some shapes.















*OOC:*


 Roland is looking for people and anything out of the ordinary. Spot 7(roll) +8(skill) = 15


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 20, 2003)

After a few minutes of travel after breaking up camp, you reach the same high vantage point as yesterday. There are apparently some people working in the wheat fields, but if the number you see accounts for all of them, you have no idea how they are going to get their work done before harvest festival tomorrow. However, considering the fact that it is freeday today, it is rather surprising that there are people working at all. From this distance, not even Ilan with his keen elven eyes can see whether there is something going on in the village, though you do see a few plumes of smoke coming up from chimneys.

As you travel down the dirt road towards Highloom on the dirt road, you are greeted by many bleeting sheep. A shepherd with a darkblonde trimmed beard hails you. The man could not be older than 30. he gets up and jogs towards you, trying to cut off your path. If you all speed up you could leave him standing in the middle of his flock of sheep.


----------



## Bacter (Jan 20, 2003)

Thank you Roland for mentioning the party that I indeed need 8 consecutive hours of sleep to benefit the party with my magical capabilities. 

Diactum turns to Wulf, to start a conversation about metaphysics:

 "Say, Wulfie, How is it that you are so young a magicuser and still seem to be so experienced? It took me quite a lot of time, to become a magical craftsman. I was just curious through what burdons you have gone to become the present 'Wulfie'... Let us prepare our spells wisefully, gnar gnar, for the upcoming events are of great unknowingness. 










*OOC:*


 maybe it is wise for the DM to await everyone's (or 80% of the pc's) posts before posting again


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 20, 2003)

Roland makes a stop sign with his fist to the rest, gently lets Simba stop and hails the shepherd while making a greeting sign: "Hi there. Let me introduce myself. I am Roland Goldsteel the second and these are my friends. We are on a noble quest to retrieve valuables that were taken some time ago. About two weeks ago a tax levying party under the crown of Amstrad visited your little village. We haven't heard from them since. There was a search party of four knights send to this area but alas they disappeared as well. Do you have a knowledge of these events, or do you know anyone who does?"


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 20, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Ilan (Jan 20, 2003)

*OOC:*


I changed my character so that i am now a full tholestian ranger.







I whisper in elven to Roland:"Mabye it in't such a good idea to make our intentions known until I have had the time to investigate the area where the four knights were ambushed. this could only mean more complications. The village may have something to do with it.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 20, 2003)

The farmer's speech is somewhat slurred:

"Well sih, I was ac'ually hoping tha'  you wou' be able to investiga'e tha'! We were wondehin'  wha' kinda t'ouble those knigh's had go'en themselves intah. Pehhaps you should be talkin' to Selwick, he's the village phies'  and leader of sowts. He should be in the  buildin'  nex' 'o the  mill. We've been havin t'ouble wi'  this fully ahmou'ed Minotauh."

Rav


----------



## Castho (Jan 20, 2003)

well my dear friend, the reason for my current capabilities within the field of magic is the extremely intensive training I have undergone. My father has always told me that he commenced spell training even before he learned me to talk. Needless to say this is an exxagarartion, but this example demonsrates how keen my parents were tranferring their great knowledge and skills to me......
Are you a spellcaster yourself, perhaps? if that is the case we surely could learn from each other. This mutual benefit might greatly help us during our quest.

Than, Louder: 

People! let us hold still for a second and await the message that approaching farmer will bring us. Surely, he can inform us on what is going on in this region for I have noticed that the harvest is not yet completed and it is one day before the great festival, an annual highlight! /OOC or so I hope....OOC/


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 20, 2003)

[OOCMost people haven't given descriptions of themselves yet (though Deepwinter 7's avatar is quite apt!). Instead of posting them here, email them to me and I will put them up in the characters section of my website here

I will also cut and paste backgrounds there.

Rav


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 21, 2003)

As Roland does not speak a single word of elven he looks at Ilan with a puzzled expression. Just as he was about to comment on the strange but beautiful language,  his attention is drawn to the shepherd. "Thank you kindly good Sir. You have helped us on our way. We shall find out what happened, I can guarantee you that."

Roland shares this new found information with all who did not hear it and ends with: "Let's go to the mill immediately."









*OOC:*


 I finally fixed Caspers problem. Castho is a test. I do not know if he will continue on this account, but this one works. I like the name though. 















*OOC:*


 To mighty DM  Affirmative / Roger that


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


Keep the account. If you really don't like the name, post in the META forum that you would like to have it changed.

Very funny that you didn't speak elven though. I just noticed that Ilan doesn't speak Amstradan however, so what choice did he have?...


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


I now know what to do with my xtra 2 skill points, I learn amstradan from Deepwinter


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Luckiliy I do not only speak elf but speak eleven as well... I guess I'll have to translate everything again, just like in the old days with Tobias







When moving away and out of sight of the peasant, Deepwinter 7 moves up to Sir Roland and says in Amstradan:

Brave Sir Knight, please pay heed to the words of the Elf. It is indeed not wise to make our intentions known to everyone we meet, as I and others have remarked before. This time rumour will not catch up with us, for the speed of our horses is unmatched by those of the peasants feet" 

Moving closer and leaning towards Roland, Deepwinter 7 adds in Tarnian so Ilan can hear it as well:

"Surprise us and don't rush into that building to make a public stand in the courtyard, bleeting out our mission's objectives to friends and enemies alike. I recommend that we first give the Elf some time alone to look for tracks in and around Highloom. Meanwhile or preferably a little later, we could visit this Selwick guy and see what this Minotaur stuff is all about."

"If you and the others approve I will render the Elf invisible for the remainder of the day, so he can do his things unnoticed."

And if (and only if) everyone approves, to Ilan:

"After you're finished, meet us at Sunsdown at the horses, or if anything happens track us down. I can undo the spell at will, or you can undo it yourself when making your precense known in an active manner. If you want to I can also lend you my Facial Helmet of Light Amplification for even keener eyesight"


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

"Good idea, Deepwinter, you would only slow me down. I was thinking about the same thing. It would be nice to lend you're mask"









*OOC:*


This results in an increase of 5 to spot since they don't stack with my eyes of the eagle???





 

"Take my horse, I will only take my bow and sword with me. I will meet you at the inn. If there are complications, I will wait in the woods."

I wait for deepwinter to make me invisible and then walk towards the mill.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 21, 2003)

"Hmm I am not used to sneaking about, but it seems that this is a more subtle approach, one does not seem right to me on general principal. There is no honor in stealth... But as I have an open mind. I will grant you your request. Perhaps it will reveal more than the townsmen are willing to say." He turns to Tristan: "What is your stand in this? I know we usually just walk in and solve the problem, but maybe this 'subtle' approach could gain us information faster. And since we are two weeks behind, this might speed up our investigation..." 

Roland leans toward Deepwinter and in a low, stern voice he adds: "I do hope you still understand how the cards are dealt.  For I should not surprise you, Sir Deepwinter 7, it is you who should prove ME wrong." and with that he turns around and not awaiting Tristans answer he addresses Ilan: "Well Lord Ilan, I have decided. You may proceed with Deepwinter's plan. Just don't disappoint me. I still think marching into town is the fastest way. I hope you prove me wrong. Or else we have waisted valuable time." and with the last comment he looks Deepwinter 7 straight in the eyes.









*OOC:*


 Lending his mask?!? Isn't that a bit to...  ...whatever... Just remember that the mask doesn't work as good in daylight


----------



## takew (Jan 21, 2003)

"Lend me your ears..." 

To all who wants to hear it (except the farmer):
"I must say that in my younger days I to used the craft of stealth to outsmart my foe. So maybe I could go with sir Ilan on this investigation trip. Two people see more than one and my eyesight is quite good. And even better if I in my turn could lend the eyes Ilan has no use for. I wont slow you down that is for sure. And you can prove me your worth... If it comes to it...
So what do you guys say? "









*OOC:*


The eyes I did not say for I see he didn't say that out loud. Just to make sure.OOC]


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 21, 2003)

"That seems like a fine plan to me. The only question is if Deepwinter 7 has the power to make the both of them invisible. Come to think of it... How are the two of you going to see each other when you both are invisible?"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 21, 2003)

Moving over to both Ilan and Tristan, Deepwinter 7 addresses the latter one and says:

"Noble Sir, I do not doubt that your skills in sneaking about are as forminable as Ilan's, but I do not see much use in going together this time. I know that it's true that two can see more than one, but if one can't see two due to the fact that one is invisible, two will make noise for three and accomplish but half of what one could do. My powers I lend only to Sir Ilan, unless one of your companions can help you, we will await his return and continue with our mission" 

After having rendered Ilan invisible (and waiting for further actions on behalf of Tristan the Knight. Deepwinter 7 walks over to Sir Roland and says to him quietly in the most uncommon language that Roland knows but has used before (Celestial?, just plain Amstradan?)

"Do not worry Sir Knight and don't tire yourself needlessly with conversation or arguments on my part. I will let you lead this mission as you see fit and if I occurr to you as a trouble-maker, say so to me bluntly and direct. I'll change my behaviour if you desire so. Respect and acknowledgement is everything for the Brave Knight, and I will not interfere with your formal authority. But my advice could be valuable to your mission; do not make your pride a personal matter, for your judgements will always be more fair than mine. I can prove YOU wrong easily if that is my willing, but I do not see any mutual benefit in it."


----------



## takew (Jan 21, 2003)

I am sure that my skills are no match for a fully trained ranger. For I practiced the skills long ago.
They where taught to me by my parents... *SNIF* But if you think it is wiser Ilan travels alone, than I will let him be and we will see what good it will bring us. May Heironeous be with you my compaignon...


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 21, 2003)

"It is not pride what let me to my course of actions. You seem to forget that you are indeed a convict, and as leader of this crusade, I have to consider every possible scenario. You have not shown any sign of criminal behavior... yet. Your words are those spoken by an intelligent man, but your motives are yet unknown to me. I do appreciate your advice, and you seem to be on the right side, but evil has many faces..."

Roland sighs and continues: "As stated before, do not take my actions as an insult, rather look at them as a precaution. Earn my trust and my attitude will change. For now let's leave it at that."


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

I keep making smaller circles around the town until I arrive at what I think is the spot where the battle has occurred. I move at normal speed 







*OOC:*


new feat





 while examening the ground. I also search for unusual tracks. When I arrive at the battleground I examine the spot.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

To Ilan: Will you travel across the wheat fields? Because invisible or not, the displacement and trampling of the wheat might give you away (think crop circles).

Will you travel among the fields with the sheep (those are most numerous) as well?

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

They are then the last spotts that I check. don't know if I can do anything with Hide...If that is possible then I move a bit slower when I investigate those fields.

I keep my eye out for tracks that can come from minotaurs.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, you travel amonst the sheep (you pretty much have to from the start, 80% of the fields here are filled with them) when suddenly you hear a Gradean Shepherd's dog barking. Loudly. He is about 40 feet away from you, and his nose is in the wind between barks, slowly approaching you.

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

I try to move away slowly

[Damn you for using that skill]


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

The dog doesn't hear you.
As soon as you get out of the range of his scent you should be fine.

Cutting to the chase: You should be able to move yourself around taking careful movement, spotting for dogs, etc.

Normal movement is going to get you blundering in every obstacle possible though.

After about an hour and a half, you come across some tracks of a small group of very heavy horses, moving away from the village in the other direction you came from, through what seems to be a patch of unused soil. The track is a few days old and difficult to follow.

You can either try and follow it, or circle around the village some more in the hope you find other tracks.

[OOC do you want me to display the rolls or do you like it better if I hide them? Anyway, am going away fro a few hours now, will be back around midnight your time.]


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


Do it storywise, don't care much for the diceroll







I follow the tracks in a slow pace and study them thoroughly. If it results in nothing I try and pick up the trail elsewhere.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

You lose the track almost immediatly... it is quite old afterall. You resume your search and find some tracks of hooved bipedal creatures moving towards the town. Obviously quite a bit fresher than the tracks from the heavy horses, but still more than 24 hours old. There is also another kind of tracks among them, which you can not place at all. The tracks are moving in the general direction of town, and  you can follow them quite easily. You also find some blood on the floor close to the (minotaur?) tracks in one of the fields where sheeps are now no longer grazing, but you can see that several bites of grass were taken out, most definitely by sheep, at about the same time the blood hit the ground. Actually, a bit before, because the sheep were running away from the minotaurs.[OOC: that was a 20 ] You can follow the tracks further but you would have to enter the town proper. It doesn't look like the heavy bipedal creatures actually did any damage to any buildings, and there's hardly any blood either.


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

I follow the tracks of the minotaurs in the other direction, away from the town. If the other "footprints" take another route, I follow those tracks. If that leads to nothing I go back to the minotaur tracks and follow them further carefull though. 









*OOC:*


What do I know of minotaurs, are they giants for instance, and with what kind of animals humanoids do they associate.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

What you know about minotaurs is that they are not Giants. You know not a whole lot about their society, that's more for scholars and sages to know, people who read history books.

You track the minotaurs away from the village. You are now a mile away from the village and you have lost sight of it some time ago. You are now travelling through a lightly forested area, and you find wildlife tracks between the Minotaur tracks, if that's really what they are. The hills are getting slightly higher. Do you continue?

[OOC: next time, post a maximum distance you will track and state what you will do when that is reached.]

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

I take some time to investigate the tracks. Then I follow the tracks further into the woods for about half a mile. I take more notice of my surroundings, not that I can walk into a perfect ambush situation.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

You are able to follow the tracks perfectly. Does not take any effort at all. You think you have travelled another half a mile. What do you do?

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

I follow the tracks for another half a mile. Try to be even more cautious when going further









*OOC:*


Am I still invisible


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

[Since I am assuming Deepwinter triple extended your Invisibility since he said he could make you invisible all day, you are still invisible, and will be for quite some time.]

You continue for another half a mile. You can barely follow their tracks on the firm soil, but you are managing.

Rav


----------



## takew (Jan 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


Nice to see you two handling this pbp with the two of you. Oooohhhh please say something. I C0|\/|3....


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

I follow the track as far as I can, when I can't find anything. I take the most logical route further for a mile. And as I can't find anything with my track, I use my search skill to search for clues in the surrounding to find something that can lead to the minotaurs.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

I said you could barely follow the tracks, I didn't say you couldn't. hence you are now 3 miles away from the village to your estimation and you have gone up and down another hill (after you continue again that is). It is slightly before noon.

[OOC: What the hell are you trying to do Ilan?]


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry, you said for another mile - you are now three and a half miles away from the village, not three.

edit: Which means you have been circling the village and tracking for three hours now.


----------



## Ilan (Jan 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


Just before you remarked that you don't even know sometimes what the characters are up to  , I'm trying to define the place where they come from and when I say that I mean their lair of somesort and I don't mean from the other part of tholestia .







I move for another two miles and then I give up the "pursuit" and doubleback to where I lost the knights and search from there again. From there I want to search for the battlescene.









*OOC:*


Assuming that you didn't mean the place with the sheeps and blood on the floor, or did I understand you wrong


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, the tracks are perfectly followable at times, hard to do so at others. After you are five and a half mile away from the village, you head back to the place you found tracks of what you are now presuming are Knights, which takes another two hours through this terrain, and try and pick up the track at some point where you think you would go if you were a knight in full plate. You cannot find any though, and you might even be looking at the wrong spot. That takes another half an hour.

Thankfully, the weather stays clear during all this time, and the forested hills have this lovely summer forest fragrance.


----------



## Bacter (Jan 22, 2003)

While Ilan is away tracking - for as it seems all day - after a while Diactum proposes (if nobody already has done so) that we all head towards the building next to the mill to find out what Selwick has to say about the mysterious events concerning the disappearance of the 4 knights and the possible role of (a) minotaur(s).

Diactum asks to the farmer on the road, while showing the farmer 5 goldpieces with a (dimmed) cantrip-light spell casted on them:

 Will you accompany us and introduce us to Selwick, so that he will not think of us as hazardous people? I suspect that you can leave your work be for an hour or so?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


Just for the record, a standard _Invisibility_ lasts 100 minutes. Since it's a lvl 2 spell I can triple extend it. So the duration would be 400 mins (am I right about this, or do they multiply, making it 800 mins?). Ilan has little under 7 hours to do his stuff (not all day but pretty long nevertheless







When seeing Diactum offer the peasant *5 GP*, Deepwinter 7 walks over to him and says to him in Elven

"That's quite a lot of money you are offering him for such a small task. I don't think he makes that much in a week, I hope this adds to our credibility in stead of damaging it. I'm sure he will now do whatever he can to please us...  and maybe he has some fine looking daughters to accompany him with it" 









*OOC:*


DM - I need to get me some tattoos and a healthy tan


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 22, 2003)

"Well dangnabbi'! Pelohs blessing on you me lord! Let me ge' my son to wash after the sheep, an'  I'll be righ' wi' ya!"

[OOC - 1) triple extend is X4, hence 400 minutes, as you suspected. 2) What is everyones gold piece total? I think I'll post that in the first post of the thread, so we can keep track of it.]

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 22, 2003)

The shepherd gladly shows you around and people seem generally happy to see you arrive, though the shepherd seems somewhat uncomfortable that he gets paid so much for so little work. As you arrive at what apparently is Selwick's house, he asks whether there is anything else he can do you fror you: "Lodgin' foh the nigh' pehaps?"


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 22, 2003)

To Deepwinter 7 and Diactum in Tarnian: "I thought we agreed we would wait for Sir Ilan to return. After all THAT was YOUR idea Deepwinter 7..." He turns to Diactum: "You do know that 5 gp is more than he earns in a week maybe even a month right...? This could damage our credibility severely. We do not just 'bribe' people for favors." Roland raises one eyebrow while pondering: "For one who pursuits an art which consumes quite a lot of money, you sure seem to have plenty left. Maybe you have acquired so much knowledge that you do not require any more money? In that case I would strongly urge you to donate your money to the church instead of strangers along the road. Perhaps you can make your knowledge to some use. Do you know anything about Minotaurs? 

Roland dismounts Simba and stands in front of the shepherd. "Thank you kindly but we will no longer require your services anymore. I couldn't possibly keep you from your work any longer."

When the shepherd left Roland speaks to the party: "As long as we are here we might as well go talk to the priest. Tristan your eyes are sharp so you stand outside on the lookout in case Sir Ilan returns. The rest follow me inside" and with that Roland enters the building.









*OOC:*


 To Deepwinter 7: the only language Roland had spoken so far is Amstradan and Tarnian. He is not aware that he speaks Celestial... 















*OOC:*


 Roland has 2400 gp left, and has loaned Tristan 2000. He only carries 400 gp on him. The rest is located at his parents estates. He tithes 100 gp each month to the church of Heironious which is subtracted from the amount at his parents' house.


----------



## takew (Jan 22, 2003)

"As you wish my good friend Roland. But I think the elf has run to never come back. Never trust an elf a wise dwarf told me once.... But we will see. 'cause who am I to judge about someone. Heironeous will do that if it comes to it." 









*OOC:*


 185 gp is what is left in my pouch. This is after I used the mony that Roland lend me to buy a new sword after what happened to my precious...
This is a prerequisite for my character...


----------



## Bacter (Jan 22, 2003)

Diactum, a bit agitated now, replies to Roland:

Rolly-boy, We have certainly NOT agreed to wait for Ilan to return, because it could take him all day. Deepwinter proposed to visit Highloom in the meantime, as we are doing right now and which is a good idea. Moreover, what I do with my money is my own business and in this particular case: I KNOW that these people are not in a furtunate time right now. Possible attacks by minotaurs and an unfinished harvest right before their holiday. In my honest opinion it was right to give the man some slack and as my present financial status allows, to give him some money. I indeed now that to him it is a large amount, but giving him this amount WAS my intention and I don't think at all that these events damage our credibility. The man seemed very pleased to me and bribing is out of the question. The farmer did us a favor, for which, I think, it is right to pay him an amount of money. 

Diactum sighs deeply, as only wizards can and continues:

  Well, as for my knowledge on minotaurs, I think I do know some essential things about these creatures  







*OOC:*


 DM, help me out here and correct me if I'm wrong (knowledge arcane, history a total of 15 each) 





  as I once was a teacher. 

 Allright, Rolandia, let's enter the church and find out what the priest Selwick has to say,  

[/OOC] I have 883 GP left in my handy haversack [/OOC]


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 22, 2003)

Rolands face straightens and in an intimidating, with a hint of anger, voice he speaks to Diactum: "My name refers to one of the greatest heroes Amstrad has ever known, if I were you I would NOT make a mockery of my name!" in a more subtle voice he continues: "What you do with your money is your own business, but as a friend I try to help you see that giving one shepherd 5 gp is not entirely fair. For one it just shows your ignorance to one who has to work very hard for 5 gp. Second what will his fellow shepherds say? Or are you willing to compensate all of them 5 gp for showing us the way to the village. Third, this WILL damage our credibility. Thinking otherwise is odd for one praised for his intelligence. then Roland raises his stern voice: "Last, but not least, it was our intention to ALL go into the village. Remember... NO ONE is left behind... EVER, either be it in battle or in this rural mountain village. For all we know he could be dead! If you have forgotten this already I sincerely doubt your sanity. After this Roland marches inside, without looking back.

When he walks past Tristan he remarks without breaking his march: "I do not think a Lord would break his word. Either that or you were right all along..."









*OOC:*


 Should I roll Intimidate? Or are you holding on to the idea that skills can't be used against fellow pc's? If so I would like to debate the subject


----------



## takew (Jan 22, 2003)

"I don't belive that Ilan can be called a Lord in Amstradan. And I think that we should either go and search for him or go on with our investigation. I belive that it should be possible to get some info within an hour or two and our 'good friend' has been gone for at least 6 hours(?) so lets do some research by ourselfs. I could do some tracking if everyone agrees or we could give Ilan the benefit of the doubt and wait a little longer if that is what you guys want..." 

And to Roland, silently (which is easy since I am OUTSIDE!!!):
"And you shouldn't take the old wizard too serious for our Diactumpje is just a bit "LOCO" if you get me." 









*OOC:*


I take the intimidate to be directed at Diactum


----------



## Bacter (Jan 22, 2003)

There is no need to search for Ilan, since we have agreed that we would meet at sundown at the horses. I think the elf is in the understanding that we expect him (if necessary) to track all day. And I am not loco! Show some respect for the elderly!


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 22, 2003)

Knowledge of minotaurs tells you, mostly from the history books, that their society is tribal and they usually do not allow other beings to enter the tribe at all - no half breeds, no ogres no giants, they'll refuse to work with anyone but minotaurs, being very proud of their race. Women of the race are physically weaker and hold an inferior place in society, though they will get battled over by the males.

Some of your arcane knowledge tells you that they are also known for uncanny direction sense and an evil cunning when it comes to mazes and natural cave networks. Minotaurs are believed to even be resistant to the very powerful spell _Maze_, so cunning are they with their direction sense.

For the rest, standard monstrous humoid fare (Ilan knows the following too): not all too intelligent, very strong, tough and agressive, though having a rudimentary form of civilization.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 22, 2003)

The elderly man opens the door to his house, which does not look like a church at all, though there seems to be a well kept shrine to the good aligned gods to the side of his house.

"Visitors? From Delarom perhaps? Yes, I recognise the goldsteel Coat of Arms. Good, good... come in, please, all of you, my house is big enough." The house_ isn't_ big enough really. It is crowded with bookshelves, mostly filled with his own journals and copies of various holy texts as well as _lots_ of old furniture. Besides that, it actually not very big. Though there are enough seats to sit down - though you might prefer not to when in full plate armour. "You may sit down if you wish... I am making some tea for you all." The man is in his sixties and his face is haggard. His movements are still quick and well coordinated however, and there is nothing wrong with his posture. He continues talking while making tea over the stove in the kitchen. "I am amazed that you are here already. I just sent a messenger yesterday. Asked him to go through the cover of the forest however, to avoid any possible brigands... Hmmmmm... you are not here because I sent a messenger now are you?"


----------



## Ilan (Jan 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


Sorry for intruding the storyline with my ventures







I resume with the circles and try to find another clue or track that is not usual. If that leads to nothing I wait until I become visible and head into town.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 22, 2003)

Since your becoming visible is still some time in the future you will have to wait a bit longer (ie. there is nothing more you'll find) - I don't mind hopping between places, but time travel is annoying to me.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 22, 2003)

"No we are not here because of your messenger although we probably came for the same reason you send him in the first place. Let me introduce myself: my name is Roland Goldsteel the second and I'm honored that our humble family is known even here in this remote mountain village." Roland says while grinning triumphantly to Diactum. "This little rabble here are my companions. We have Diactum, Wulf and the bald one is Deepwinter 7, an outstanding cook, if I may say so. There are two more men outside. We were send by Governor Starke, you might recognize his name."

Roland looks around in the room, and seeing the many holy writings he says: "I see you have been busy with the holy works. Good work indeed. When I was younger my teachers let me recite them from back to front." Roland smiles dreamily "I remember those days very well. Every day copying the holy writings, going to class, singing with the boys, swimming with the boys, washing with the boys, playing with the boys..." Roland shakes his head as to wake him up and continues with a clear voice "but we are drifting off topic. I assume the messenger has something to do with the disappearing of the tax collectors and the four knights? My first question would be if Minotaurs are connected to this and how.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 22, 2003)

Shocked Selwick replies: "The tax collectors haven't returned yet? Neither have the knights that have been sent after them? I was hoping that they were simply delayed or took the long way round, collecting taxes from the mining towns. Grave news indeed." Selwick pauses for a moment to fetch the tea, pours it in, then continues:"Minotaurs. Yes, that's it what our troubles are concerned. We have to give half of our harvest to them, or they'll destroy the village. The thing is, they never were so aggressive before. From what I've been told, there is this massive, fully armoured minotaur among them as well, perhaps that is the one at fault, but he has kept to the outskirts of the village so far, so the guard couldn't surround him and take him out. Actually, they probably would have died trying. I have not much more to tell you, except that they are located somewhere to the East, and that we are probably not the only village extorted. There is a ranger in the forest to the south of here. His cabin is easily found. Perhaps he has more information for you. His name is Patrick. Anyway, not much good can come from this. Take this potion of _Cure Critical wounds_. It might aid you in your affairs.. he puts the potion down on the table.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 22, 2003)

While picking up the potion Roland replies angry: "Minotaurs exploiting these fair shepherds and farmers! Not while I'm still alive!" Roland lays a small pouch on the table which tinkles with the sounds of coins and says "Here take this small gift. Use it wisely help those who need it the most, the poor, the ill and the dying. May Heironeous give you strength. Not to be rude but I would like to pass on the tea. If you have no more information to give us, we will visit this Patrick now." He stampedes out the house, but by the door he turns around while he adds "Do not worry about the Minotaurs any more... They will have to answer to ME now! Diactum, Deepwinter 7 and Wulf, follow me! Heironeous be thy guide!"[/color]

Outside he addresses Tristan, while his face begins to turn red with anger "It seems your blade will be needed once again. Apparently some Minotaurs are extorting these poor townsfolk. I hate it when the strong get rich at the expanse of the weak. Let's solve this little injustice NOW!" 

Roland mounts Simba but suddenly seems to remember something "Lord Ilan is still out there, and I'm not leaving without him. So we better find him fast."









*OOC:*


 Roland will give the potion to Diactum for he is the least likely person to get hurt. Gold left on him: 350 gp


----------



## Bacter (Jan 22, 2003)

Diactum, emotionally:



Them bastards! Minotaurs are definately not the kindest folk. I feel for you dear priest of Highloom! I've had some experience myself with town-suppressors. Thank you for the potion, we could surely use it, dear man.

I have some more questions: How long a ride is it to Patrick the Ranger? How frequently do the minotaurs attend the village and when do you think that they will come again? 
 

As Diactum is mostly not physically active in battle, he proposes to Roland that Diactum as a magic user takes the potion with him, so that it is not likely to damage (a lot).


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 22, 2003)

"Patrick? half an hour from town... about a mile out, but over an easily followable trail. I don't know... they said they'd come some time after harvest festival. They spoke in cruddy Merchant Tongue"


----------



## Bacter (Jan 22, 2003)

I suggest that we check Patrick out without Ilan... We have agreed to meet him in the afternoon in the villige, and I don't think it is easy to find an invisible light-footed elf

To Roland:


You are right! Let us hurry and resolve these matters asap!


----------



## takew (Jan 22, 2003)

"Aaa... At last. Evil will be slaughtered. And my blade will shine again. If only I had my precious...

We could try to find the elf. If he was tracking, he wouldn't be to difficult to find. And with Heironeous by our side, I'm sure this evil will be destroyed."


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 22, 2003)

"I agree that this matter should receive our primary attention, but as stated before, I will not leave the vicinity without our invissible companion. Deepwinter 7, is there any way that you can locate him, or get in touch with him in? I do not want to waste time by just looking at the fields trying to find an invisible man." As Roland suddenly hears the paradox in his last sentence he begins to laugh. "Tristan is there any way that you can track the tracker? and with that Roland starts laughing even harder.


----------



## Ilan (Jan 22, 2003)

Allright, since I don't find anymore tracks. I head back to town, I should arrive there, I think, around three or four o'clock. I wait till I'm visible and then I will search for the others. Or when I see the party waiting for me I walk towards them and whisper to Deepwinter to make me visible once again.


----------



## takew (Jan 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


YOU CAN MAKE YOURSELF VISIBLE. 
DOMME LUL... (offensive action)







"Lets ride..."


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


_...and to make himself visible again, Ilan drew his bow, cocked an arrow and made a shot in the general direction of the party to draw their attention. To Ilans own amazement the arrow goes straight without even having the faintest influence from the strong side wind. As Ilan sees the arrow fly, he discovers to his horror it is on a collision course... with Tristan. At the moment Ilan tries to warn the unsuspecting swordsman, the arrow plants itself firmly in his surprised forehead, without as so much slowing down. Within miliseconds the arrow leaves the back of Tristans head, killing the puzzled hero instantly ... "We ride at Dawn" were his last famous words as he slowly collapses and falls face down to the ground. Only his sword stands straight up from the perforated body. "At least I am visible again", Ilan says conversationally... "_


----------



## Ilan (Jan 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


I forgot so my character forgot, what kind of offensive action should I have made???. I don't know so my character doesn't know. Just said that if I saw you I walk to you and ask Deepwinter if he could make me visible again. So I do that, pay attention to what I post.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 23, 2003)

*WULF SPEAKING*

OOC/Sorry I am using your account jeroen but I did not get any password in my mail bo (probably because of the junkmail filter, I have reqeusted a new one/OOC 

Wulf speaks with a slight tremble in his voice:

 Minotaurs......Let's be wary, companions. Our force is strong, yet if the Minotaurs are with many I fear for our safety...let us work subtle and cautious. And I bid you people let us seize our internal hitches, we need to stand together as one if we want to face the dangers ahead!


----------



## takew (Jan 23, 2003)

> And if (and only if) everyone approves, to Ilan:
> 
> "After you're finished, meet us at Sunsdown at the horses, or if anything happens track us down. I can undo the spell at will, or you can undo it yourself when making your precense known in an active manner. If you want to I can also lend you my Facial Helmet of Light Amplification for even keener eyesight"












*OOC:*


Read this and take your remark back. You didn't know this but your character definitely did... 'cause it was said to Ilan in character. But enough about this crap.







When Ilan arrives visible:
"Now there you are, so I must say you are at least trustworthy. Let me get the others so we can leave right away. Roland will tell you the plan, and you can share your information with us on the road..." 

I go inside and tell the party that Ilan has arrived.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 23, 2003)

As these boards are open to all ages, the Moderator would like it if no one sweared. "Crap" or "Rubbish" would be sufficient for what you want say, takew.

[Ilan meets up, starts speaking, hence giving everyone a heartattack. TPK (=Total Party Kill)! Congratulations, you found the powerup and won the game! ]

Ilan meets up, becomes visible, and travels with you to Ranger Patrick.

After travelling through the forested hills on a trail for some time, you encounter a forest cabin. You assume that it is Ranger Patrick outside on the porch of this cabin. He is a 40 year old man with balck hair and a black beard, wearing leatehr armour and crafting a spear.

His voice is loud and gruff: "Hello travellers. What brings you here?"


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 23, 2003)

As soon as they reach the vicinity of the cabin Roland concentrates on the surrounding forest to detect any evil (intent). 

"Well met Sir ranger, I assume you're Patrick?" 







*OOC:*


 cause or DM told us so 





 

Roland dismounts Simba and walks up to the man on the porch: "Let me first introduce myself. I am Roland Goldsteel the second, and these here are my fellow crusaders Tristan, Lord Ilan, Deepwinter 7, Wulf and Diactum. We are on a holy mission to investigate the disappearing of a tax levying party and four knights of Amstradan. But our current mission is to bring a rabble of Minotaurs to justice. We were told by the local priest Selwick that you might have some vital information for us."


----------



## Ilan (Jan 23, 2003)

*OOC:*


I FORGOT SO MY CHARACTER FORGOT







When Roland is done talking, I look to him in a iritated manner.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 23, 2003)

[You detect no evil intent, since the invisible mindflayer who is implanting "That is ranger Patrick" in your brain is mindshielded ]

Yeah... I know the locaion of the minotaurs. They are in a cave, some of them, but others camp outside.. especially the females. I was patrolling slightly more than 6 miles away from the village, and I found their cave quite by accident, since they hide their tracks. There are at least 8 females and probably about 12 males, which is quite a lot, and a strange proportion as well, I think. I can show you the way if you wish, but some of you could be seen a bit too easily if approaching."


----------



## Ilan (Jan 23, 2003)

"I have followed the tracks also for about 5 miles, from town that is. Is it harder to follow them later on, because the tracks were fairly easy to follow. The tracks of the four knights however were to old to track, mabye you have some more information for us about those." 

As I wait for patrick to answer I remember the other tracks."Oh Patrick, mabye you can help me with this. I saw a strange track that I haven't seen before. It was in the same place where I found and picked up the trail of the minotaurs. Mabye you know what they are or mabye we can go there and I will show you those prints."


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 23, 2003)

Puzzled as to why Ilan gave him an irritated look, Roland addresses Patrick: "I do not fear these Minotaurs. They are no match for the might of Heironeous. If they see us, so be it. They will have to answer for their crimes against the villagers. Lead us the way and we will deal with them. But first let us take a look at the tracks Lord Ilan found. If there are other opponents to be reckoned with, we should be prepared. Furthermore, we may find some clues as to the whereabouts of the four knights.

Roland mounts Simba and adds "Do you have means of transportation. Else you can ride on the back of my trusted stead."

While travelling Roland rides next to Ilan and begins a conversation. "Good work with the tracking. I must ask you though, why you have this annoyed look about you. Did I do anything to dishonor you?"


----------



## Ilan (Jan 23, 2003)

"Well Roland, not to be a bore, but we did make a deal that none would know of our mission. Only the essential details should be revealed to others. That Patrick claims to ba a ranger makes no difference. For all I care he is just a normal woodsman with none of the honour that people associate with rangers."

I glance at Patrick.

"Could you do me a favor, Roland. When you address me with my title could you address me then with Sir. I am thankfull that you address me with lord and I appriciate your respect. But I'm very proud of my title of Sir of Dunraven. Lord reminds me to much of my homeland. And in these humanlands I like to be called by the title that the humans gave me out of respect and gratitude." 

"How did you become a knight?"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 23, 2003)

*OOC:*


Euhm am I a bit late to say something along the lines of "Hey, who is this old man too trust so easily, maybe he is not speaking the truth and is only using us to get rid of some Minotaurs. We should first ask for confirmation from others... etc... etc..." Luckily you are all a straightforward ignorant lot, and this time it might pay of. My god this thread goes fassst





 

Deepwinter 7 keeps quiet and tries to decide whether to start liking or disliking our single-braincelled paladin. Concerning a full-frontal attack on some minotaurs, his thought are clear... he'll help for some time, but when the sh.t has hitthed the fan he's off. 

After a while he walks over to Roland and Tristan and says in a respectful tone:

"Excuse me noble Sirs, in case of an attack on the Minotaurs I could greatly enhance your defense with a powerful spell of mine that makes you immune to both magical and normal weapons for quite some time. Warn me when we draw near to combat and I will grant you both this favour. I can also enhance the magical dweomer of your weapons, but only if they haven't been enchanted too powerful yet."


----------



## takew (Jan 23, 2003)

"Well that will definitely come in handy. Especially since the sword i am handling now aint that great *SNIF*.... But one day I will be reunited with my precious."


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 23, 2003)

To Ilan:
"I will try to keep our mission objectives more to ourselves, although time has taught me that the quickest way is to just spill out the information. That way you get the best and the most answers. As you are one of noble blood I respect your wishes and will address you with Sir from this moment on."

Roland gently pads Simba lightly on his back and continues: "I did not merely become a knight, it was my calling." Rolands eyes begin to sparkle as he absentminded touches his holy symbol,  "Heironeous himself appeared in my dream and demanded that I would rid the world of evil in his name. Heironeous showed me part of the future. At least I think it was the future. It was a glorious prophecy. I saw a perfect world full of love and peace. The next night I had a horrible nightmare. A giant spider completely destroyed that beautiful world, which Heironeous had created."  Roland face changes to a determent expression. "From that moment on I saw clearly what my goal in life was: to never let that happen. I took an oath to have faith in Heironeous and obey his directions, to defend his church and their possessions at all costs, to show courage in battle, to use my strength to protect the weak and feeble, to respect women and those of the Cloth, to champion right against wrong, good against evil, to never take part in any wrongful quarrel for reward or payment and to be truthful in all doings and to never lie." Roland smiles and continues "So here I am, and what is your excuse?"

To Deepwinter 7:
Completely surprised by the sudden change in Deepwinters attitude Roland is a little speechless.  After Tristan replies he recovers and adds to Tristan in a grateful voice  "Thank you kindly Deepwinter 7. I totally agree with my friend here, although it is not my plan to attack them. We are just going to arrest them and bring them to justice, but if the Minotaurs should resist, a battle could be unavoidable. Your help would be greatly appreciated. You need not worry about my sword though. It has been in my family for ages and has very powerful magical powers. I do not think your powers could be of any use there, but to be immune to weapons is very powerful indeed. That would help us a great deal!"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 23, 2003)

With a subtle voice Deepwinter 7 addresses Roland and says:

"The power that I could manifest on you and your companion is called _Inertial Barrier_, it will not make you completely immune to normal weapons, but will absorp a large part of the damage otherwise done to you. It will not strenghten your armor, or make you harder to hit, but less susceptible to damage. After about 2 hours or sufficient damage the power will wear off though." 

In a more stern voice he adds to Roland:

"If you were really serious about arresting a minotaur, I think you have received too many blows on the head. Minotaurs are said to be proud people, not yielding to any laws but their own; and their law is one of strenght and not of order 







*OOC:*


If I don't know this, drop the last sentence





 We would be wiser to either attack them well prepared or leave them be. It makes no sense to try to negotiate an arrest or a truce, Minotaurs are an evil Race and putting us in a defensive position would be very dangerous. I even will go so far as to say that I, convict or not, refuse to participate in such a mission, for we will not walk out of their habitat unscathed. Let us arrange for a more sensible solution, one in which strength and honour are accompanied by stealth and cunning"

After turning his head to Tristan, Deepwinter 7 adds with a raised eyebrow: 

"Why is it that I always have a deja-vu when I hear you speak? It seems that much that you say reflects the words of others. Are you posessed by some strange being or something, because your behaviour seems to be rather off-worldly. Oh, and please stop refering to your sword as if it's a great love lost. I don't want to hear about your fantasies no longer... You are losing credibility, and I have noticed that people who lose their credibility usually get themselves killed"


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 23, 2003)

*WULF adressing anybody who listens....*

People, I must say I have more fatith in Mr. Deepwinters approach than the less subtle, though courageous tactic of Mr. Goldsteel. Although I have great faith in him and gladly respect his authority, especially since I am the benjamin  of our group , I must ask you brave paladin Sir, to contemplate for a moment and allow all of us to decide on a common strategy Directly adressing Roland 


OOC// tap tap excuse mr. and mrs. minotaur we have come to bring you and all your 25 companion to...er...eh..justice, If you would kindly follow us to the nearby prison please//OOC


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 23, 2003)

*OOC:*


"But oh of course Mister Wizard Sir, you are most right in your cause. Please spare a minute so I can round up my associates. We won't be long.... after all it is SO obvious that you and your merry Men are stronger than we are"


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 23, 2003)

To Deepwinter: Diactum knew this, so he might have told you when he first though that it might be minotaurs (about a page or two back by now... gee, the thread *is fast!*)

Patrick:"Horses? You actually want to go through forested hills with horses? I move faster on foot, then while guiding a horse, though I see that unlike most Asmtradan Knights, you haven't completely slowed your Horse down with Heavy plate barding. We could use the horses, if you really insist."

Patrick, after that, seems satisfied with the information he has given.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 23, 2003)

To Patrick:
"Am I to understand that we travel through forest invested terrain? For I was under the impression that the tracks found by my companion Lord ... Sir Ilan were in the open fields. I therefor assumed we were to travel by horse."

To the rest in general:
With a face of honest amazement Roland speaks to the party: "I really do not see why we should not arrest the Minotaurs as planned. They are criminals as far as I'm concerned and they should be brought to justice, what's so strange about that? Is this not the way you people normally uphold the law? Sure, they might not cooperate and we might have to kill a couple who do not follow procedures but this is the way Tristan and I have always conducted our work, and quite successfully if I may say so."

Roland turns to Deepwinter and in a level, curious voice continues: "It seems that you have more tricks on your sleeve than a Verduran merchant. Tell me, what would your sensible solution be? How would you persuade these Minotaurs to accompany us to court?


----------



## takew (Jan 23, 2003)

To DW7 in a uncontrolled and angry voice:
“Who are you to judge about my behaviour? That sword you are talking about is what keeps me going day in day out. I am a trained master of the longsword, the sword of Heironeuos himself. Without that sword, I feel naked and only half alive. This minor version is just a helping hand in the search for me precious…”

In a normal voice:
“Sorry that I lost my self-control. But you MUST understand that the sword I am looking for is worth more to me than anything ells I posses. It is maybe a bit over the top my affection to this lost sword, but please give me some slack…”


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 24, 2003)

"tracks in the fields? Only very close to the village, I assume. The only fields around here are within  three quarters of a mile around the village, for grazing sheep and growing wheat."


----------



## takew (Jan 24, 2003)

"Open fields or forest. If we stay here it will indeed become a long ride… Lets leave and see what hazards Fharlanghn has for us. Now fellow comrades, Ilan will be tracking anyway so slowing down is inevitable. So leave your horses here or in town, but please make some hast. Heironeous is expecting a bit more from us than only small talk."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 24, 2003)

Looking bemusedly at Tristan, Deepwinter 7 addresses him and says "What you do or want with that sword could indeed be very important to you, but that doesn't mean that you should be walking around as a constant reminder to things lost and things wanted. We all await better times and better fortune, but it's only the fool that forgets that he lives in the present"

Turning his head over to (once-again) talk to Roland. "There is a bit of a flaw in your reasoning, Sir Knight. Indeed it makes common sense to uphold the law and in case of a violation, bring Men to justice. But your law should be applied to Men and Mankind only. Your cells are not made for Creatures and Monsters, and that is what we are dealing with. This time you could still explain it to us as a borderline situation, but next time when we are fighting with a demon from the Nine Hells what would you do? Let us try to capture one first, killing others if necessary. If your law is so important to you, than reason with them first. Your evidence is based on some horse-shaped tracks and the account of a single old man. The minotaurs could come up with a likewise story"

"If you all agree with this plan, work out the details. I'm going to get some ingredients for supper"


----------



## takew (Jan 24, 2003)

Looking at DW7 with a puzzled face:
But I…. …. .. But… You…. We… I….
Come again?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 24, 2003)

"Stop whining and get over it"


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 24, 2003)

Roland starts laughing: "I think I am the LAST one to read a demon his rights..." while grinning he continues "Surely you understand that upholding the law only counts when dealing with humanoids. But it is my believe that these Minotaurs will never learn unless we bring them to court and show them that what they did will no go unpunished. Furthermore I just think it is a matter of speech... You say capture, I say arrest... If you know what I mean."

Roland voice takes a decisive tone: "Now let us stall no longer. As my Tristan has already mentioned, time is of the essence. Ow and about the credibility of the priest... He IS a man of the Cloth. Be more careful when you go around accusing people."


----------



## Ilan (Jan 24, 2003)

*OOC:*


I missed a lot, Sjeez. Didn't recieve email.







"I will tell you my story a bit later, Roland, when we have the time.

I halt my horse untill I'm next to Tristan. i smlie at him while I remark:"You can better worry about the others, I won't slow you down while I track."

"Oh and Patrick I have tracked them for a couple of miles and we can best go by horse.

"Allright team, we leave the horses about half a mile from their camp and go further by foot, when we get seperated or need to make a fast escape we fall back to that spot"

"Roland, what do you think? I think it is best that when we lose the horses you and the rest wait while Patrick and I invetigate the Minotaur encampment. If you want to join Tristan you are welcome to but you best guard the horses." You would never have quessed that an Elf could have laughed so hard.


----------



## Bacter (Jan 24, 2003)

To Ilan:

Sir Ilan, I think your plan is fine. Let me grant you the powers to FLY for a maximum duration of 90 minutes at large speed ([OOC: 90]), so that you can investigate the minotaur terrain more effectively and with greater speed. The advantage will be that we will probably have detailed information on the minotaurs locations and that we can verify the numbers of the alledged females and observe possible entrances to the cave. 

To Deepwinter:

 I saw that you have powers to make man invisible... can you do that again let Ilan fly-by unnoticed?


----------



## Ilan (Jan 24, 2003)

"I'm sorry but i'm not going to become invisible and fly over the Minotaurs. Let us use the more conventinal methods of scouting."


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 24, 2003)

In an amused voice: "I do not think that my Simba needs any 'guarding'. Rest assured, he can take care of himself and the other horses. Roland continues in an annoyed voice: "It still does not seem logical to me to waste time by all this investigating. Why don't we just march in and resolve the whole issue? Anyway, I can see the benefit for a covert operation in certain cases, although I hardly think this is such case, but " Roland turns to Diactum and adds in an amused voice  "letting people fly over seems hardly covert to me...

Half turning to Deepwinter 7: "Let's see where this undercover approach will lead to.


----------



## Bacter (Jan 25, 2003)

To Ilan:


Well, sir, I regret that you don't agree with me that a bird from the sky DOES see more than an ant on the ground. No offense to your superb tracking abilities of course. I am in the opinion that we must be well prepared, for I am not planning to be surprised by the minotaurs. So I will do the observation myself. I might be able to pick up some information, you can not obtain from the ground
 

He sighs and sais to Deepwinter:

 If you agree with me, please let me become invisible, so I can circle the minotaur's lair unnoticed and hopefully gather some valuable information. I plan to circle the alledged minotaur lair only once or twice, so I will return immediately 

If Deepwinter agrees, Diactum casts the spell "Fly" on himself at the place where we have stalled our horses (probably not too far from the minotaur's place). He is planning to fly at maximum speed to the minotaur's lair, circle a few times above it, picking up a maximum amount of information (numbers, locations, possible exits and entrances, anything) and immediately return and report to the party.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 25, 2003)

*WULF SPEAKING:*

OOC/Thank you kindly Mr. Minotaur, I knew you would be a reasonable man..er..bull..er man\bull. Here are your handcuffs, please put them on... 

I take it everybody understands that these phrases have the function of mocking the plans of Goldsteel  OOC/

Wulf says, reliefed::
Finally somebody who talks sense....let the wizard fly, I can accompany him if you want to since my boots grant me the ablility to fly.::

And then adressing Roland: 

Sir, listen to your party, none of us really agrees with your approach. I bid you do not let your inspiring leadership turn into crude dictatorship! 

OOC/ thanks for letting me use your account/OOC


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 26, 2003)

In an impatient voice "And what if I may ask you Wulf has led you to the assumption that we are to follow my plan? If you would have paid attention instead of just dosing of on your horse, you might have picked up that we are to follow Sir Ilan's plan. He is to scout the area in search of the Minotaur habitat. As to leadership turning to dictatorship... Again if you would have paid ANY attention, you would have seen that I have followed Deepwinters lead all along, although I did not agree to his plans. You are obviously not capable of picking up anything and you are therefore moved to the middle of the marching order." Roland shouts to Tristan "Tristan I want you to cover the rear from now on with Deepwinter 7, as he seems to have quite some diverse skills. Sir Ilan and me will cover the front from now on. Apparently Wulf couldn't spot an Ettin if it were to sneak up to him from behind." Turning to Diactum irritated "As stated before we are NOT going to fly since that will blow our whole cover and flying invisible just seems silly to me. Since you made the parallel to a bird: since when do you posses the eyesight of a bird? For that matter, how are you going to find the Minotaur habitat? Or are your air scouting skills so superb that you can follow their tracks on the GROUND to their cave? And what if I may ask you would you do if you did find the cave? You will see no more than a 'mere'  man on the ground. No in my opinion we are wasting enough time as is, so just let Sir Ilan do what he does best and leave flying to the birds..."


----------



## Ilan (Jan 26, 2003)

*OOC:*


Enough with the Ettin already 







"Patrick, if you would join me then to scout out the area. By the way what was your view on the weird footprint we found. We'll be back in about two hours with the information we want. You can follow us slowly if you like and and make a halt when you're half a mile down the path. Is that ok by you, Roland."


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 27, 2003)

"That is fine by me. Maybe you could take Tristan with you. He isn't the best scout, but his fighting skill may come in handy in case you are forced to engage battle. Mind you, that is not my intention. We will follow the three of you with about an half hour distance. If that's alright with the rest of the group?" and with a sarcastic tone Roland adds: "It seems my leadership has somewhat been questioned the last few days so I'm open to suggestions"


----------



## takew (Jan 27, 2003)

"As I said before: “Two see more than one” and I would like to add to that statement that 3 pair of eyes see more than 2. So if Ilan has no problem with it, than I am most willing to go  with the two rangers."









*OOC:*


Mamma can I come to? Pleaaaasse?


----------



## Ilan (Jan 27, 2003)

*OOC:*


You can come otherwise I'm doing all the roleplaying, mabye a bit unfair to the others. Playing a fighter with combat skills and feats mabye isn't the best character for this kind of roleplaying, Tristan.







"Ok Tristan, but you can best stay back and be our backup when things go wrong, since I don't _trust_ you , I say smiling, with another task. You might give away our position. It is difficult enough to sneak up on Minotaurs with only skilled scouts. Since Roland likes to have you with us, I'll accept this, but you listen to me and follow my commands. I don't want any mishaps from you. You understand. Ok then lets go."


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 27, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38604
...is the reason why I haven't posted in four days (read it, it is very amusing!).

Anyway, you seem to be doing fine. As soon as I hear the statemnet what everyone is doing exactly I'll continue.

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Jan 27, 2003)

*OOC:*


Didn't you read my last post


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 27, 2003)

[Since when are you, Tristan and an NPC everyone?]


----------



## Ilan (Jan 27, 2003)

[Since Roland has agreed to wait for us and follow us slowly, with the rest.]


----------



## takew (Jan 28, 2003)

*OOC:*





> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You can come otherwise I'm doing all the roleplaying, mabye a bit unfair to the others. Playing a fighter with combat skills and feats mabye isn't the best character for this kind of roleplaying, Tristan.




I got two words for you...

Triest hoor.








"I will do that..."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 28, 2003)

*OOC:*


Get on with it!!!







Deepwinter 7 makes Diactum invisible and awaits further instructions... return of the ranger(s), new info etcetera


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 28, 2003)

*WULF*

OOC/ After the party had finished thier three day squabble, they looked up and noticed that they were surrounded by one hunderd minotaurs....the ranger minotaur had sneaked up  on them and the fighter minotaurs had waited until he had returned with information...../OOC

Wulf speaking:

I shall wait with Mr. Goldsteel, whose authority I do not question. I apologise for my rudeness Sir, please forgive. I am but a young wanderer, not used to the live I life now...


----------



## takew (Jan 29, 2003)

After we destroyed all the minotaurs in Amstrad, Tristan gives his new +5 Holy, Flaming, Shocking, Keen Long Sword of Heironeous (Himself) a try:“This is amazing. It is like having sex with the ‘equipment’ of God. Wow…”


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 29, 2003)

*EXACT INFO: READ THE BLOODY FIRST POST AGAIN: DO NOT POST CONAN ATTACKS, POST...*

I am now making three dozen assumptions. These are now no longer discussable. They happen. Thie is how it is. If you want to play your own character post what he does and what he will do if that doesn't work, and what he will follow with if that does work, and how he does it.

Patrick: "Flying invisible is an uninformed idea. Unless you can somehow see through trees, you'll probably see nothing but leaves and birdnests. It might have worked in the autumn, but now the tress block nearly all light to the forest anyway - which is exaclty why I haven't got a tan and all the farmers around here have." 

For now, I'll assume Ilan and Patrick will be scouting ahead about 120 feet away from Tristan. Roland, Deepwinter and Biactum will stay at the Ranger's cabin and have lunch.

Ilan: After about 2 hours you notice that you are a lot farther on the trail than you were after the same time - the Ranger seems to be reasonably skilled at least. Then however, you spot some minotaurs walking towards you, walking at a slow pace, looking around. They have obviously not seen you. Patrick seems to haven't noticed them yet either. They are very big (about 9 ft. tall) and armored in Studded leather armour. They carry axes which have a longer shaft longer in length thatn any of you are tall. They are at a distance of 160 feet. There are quite a lot of trees and shrubberies around and they block and conceal the minotaurs considerably. They probably wouldn't be able to get very close to you in 6  seconds, but there might be a few ways they could approach to about 40-80 feet, depending on their speed. The minotaurs aren't exactly grouped - they are about 15 feet away from eachother.

[This is the surprise round - you have a lot of options here, you might want to consider each of them carefully - next update will be tomorrow evening]


----------



## takew (Jan 29, 2003)

*OOC:*


I don't see the use in being 120 ft away? Lets make it 20... There, that is better. This is what I call backup.







If Tristan sees the minotaurs [Spot +13], he will suggest to leave. Otherwise…. Initiative mtfckr! (I’ll be surprised than and wait/hope Ilan will inform me)









*OOC:*


ps. If I spot them, how many are there. If not, how many are there in Ilans view?


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 29, 2003)

Patrick says to you that you should back up a bit more way before. 20 feet is right up their lip. He'll accept 80 feet (24 metres).

No you do not see them. Ilan sees four of them, who clearly do not see him.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 29, 2003)

After an half hour has passed, Roland (and the rest?) will follow Patrick, Ilan and Tristan on a walking speed, assuming they leave some sort of mark behind so we can follow them (clear footprints will do). Roland is confident that Tristan is doing his job well so he will walk normally (i.e. will not look around like some paranoid idiot) and will start a conversation with Deepwinter 7. As he is completely oblivious to fear, he will do so in his normal voice.







*OOC:*


 Hit me with that ambush 





 "So tell me Deepwinter 7, you said something about the power to make us immune to weapons... How long will the effect stay? What other skills do you possess? You have made me quite curious."

If Roland hears that his fellow companions are in need of aid, he will not hesitate to storm after them, leaving the rest behind if they choose not to accompany him. (hmmm he's in full plate and they're half an hour away... oh well) If he does not hear anything he will go on with his conversation with Deepwinter 7.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 29, 2003)

No. You will not follow them now you do what? Smell XP and action? It goes directly against what was told... (Besides, I want no one to worry about Xp... trust me on this one, roleplaying will be taken into account)

Besides, not having heavy artillery backup will make Ilan's choice a lot more interesting


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 29, 2003)

If you were wondering what the forest looks like (actually, it might be even a bit more dense than this). That Ilan can make out 4 minotaurs at 160 feet (48 metres) is remarkable, and as I said, they are mostly under influence of cover _and_ concealment. Consider it to be a remarkable thing, a combination of luck and remarkable skill.

[yes, a natural 20 was rolled, and Ilan's spot modifier in natural surroundings is nothing to be sneezed at]

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 29, 2003)

As Roland walks after the Rangers, he notices that he can't find either a trail or tracks. What will you do now?

[I like the fact that visual support is only a google image search away! It's great! Anyway, I'm greatly anticipating Ilan's decision.]


----------



## takew (Jan 29, 2003)

*OOC:*


ROLAND... Use your special skill







I want to close in more on the rangers. In this kind of forest, 10 meters (30ft) is more than enough.


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 29, 2003)

*OOC:*


 My Heatvision? 







After walking about the forest for a few minutes, Roland begins to see the flaw in their plans. "How are we able to track the trackers? Anybody any idea? Else we'd better get back to the horses and just wait till they return









*OOC:*


 DOH


----------



## Ilan (Jan 30, 2003)

*OOC:*


shrubberies,lol...soz for the delay, don't always recieve my email







Assuming I can't dodge them and that I'm crouched on the ground, since I am looking at tracks, but something caught my eye...
I quickly judge the situation and come to the conclusion we can't outrun or attack them...

I stand up, assuming Patrick follows my lead, and reveal myself with an arrow cocked...Hoping that the reputation of an Elven archer would make them think twice about attacking me without provacation...
"Hail, proud Minotaurs."









*OOC:*


Did you guess this to be my action???


----------



## takew (Jan 30, 2003)

"DOH"


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 30, 2003)

[No, I did not anticipate this action - I was expecting for you to either immediatly fire an arrow or... go figure... just assume they wouldn't see you, since there is 50 metres of dense forest in your path, and you know your eyes are very keen in the forest]

The minotaurs look around a bit, still walking in your direction, but now looking around as though they were hoping to spot something - then they do, after one minotaur points in your direction. That same minotaur then utters something in a language you don't understand. They keep slowly walking in your general direction and are now at a distance of 120 feet (36 metres)

Patrick, whispering: "What the hell did you do that for?"

[All right, what's next? Tristan too.]
[BTW, look at my postcount - 1337 ]


----------



## Ilan (Jan 30, 2003)

*OOC:*


Thought it might be fun to do something you knew I would never do , and also was under the assumption that I could hide but that the rest would have a problem with hiding proporly.







I whisper back to Patrick:"We couldn't outrun them and I want to know what we are up against. Just play along"

"Aaah yes, come my friends. Finally I have found you" I say to the Minotaurs. I lower my bow a bit so they can see I do not wish to harm them. "Be welcome in my forest."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Jan 30, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 chats happily along with Sir Roland, knowing (and secretely hoping) that this man would not last another week ... Since we decided to wait for the rangers to return there is no need for any further action. If fighting draws near, Roland can get an _Inertial Barrier_.









*OOC:*


Take and I will go skiing next saturday, so don't wait for posts (at least on my behalf). DW7 keeps a low profile and takes no unnecessary risks - i.e. NO RISKS at all. If truth comes to dare, he's off


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 30, 2003)

[How long will you be gone for? Take is more or less in the thick of things! ]

The minotaurs continue walking towards you. They again speak in a language you do not understand - it might be Giant. They are now between 40 and 60 feet (between 12 and 18 metres)


----------



## takew (Jan 31, 2003)

*OOC:*


We are gone from 01-02-03 till 08-02-03... We should be able to answer once or twice. Maybe even every day…







Tristan moves towards the rangers so that he can talk to them without the minotaurs to hear him. He says: “I suggest we run for it. For I don’t know how they fight and if we can defeat them. And by the looks of it aren’t they the negotiating type… I for one have never battled their species before… And if we come out of this alive, you may explain to me why we just didn’t hide??”









*OOC:*


We all have a great hide don't we?(+modifier) Isn't that the reason we went in the first place? Our outdoor abilities?


----------



## Sullaf (Jan 31, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Well the lot of you kinda messed the hide up the moment Ilan stood up and spoke to the Minotaurs imho, although Ron may rule that you and patrick still deserve some bonusses. After all it is a dense forest and they may not have seen you 







And we're talking, and talking and ... talking even.









*OOC:*


 Why shouldn't Roland last another week? Wearing full plate doesn't really make him the silent moving type so stfu or I'll kill you when you're away... Golden rule: if you are not present, you die


----------



## Ilan (Jan 31, 2003)

*OOC:*


Am away for the weekend, no internet







"you guys can go if you like, I wanty some bloody info. It's not even sure they attacked the moneytrain."

I watch the Minotaurs carefully and if they make an offensive action, one of them goes down.

"Follow me to my campsite then"I say to the Minotaurs.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 31, 2003)

[Ilan, Which language are you using?]


----------



## Ilan (Feb 1, 2003)

*OOC:*


In merchant tongue







"WHAHAHAHA foul demon away get"









*OOC:*


That was also out of character just wanted to try out merchant tongue


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 1, 2003)

"Forest own by Elf? Never Minotaur Elf seen before! Explain!" The minotaur bellows.


----------



## Ilan (Feb 2, 2003)

"Elves at home every forest, I smile, can we talk??? I question for you. You speak Elven??? Other language???


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 3, 2003)

"Giant Minotaur Speak. Forest Minotaur. Not Elf. Humans too forest. Humans pay gold for be close to forest and Minotaur home. Get gold we do soon. Elf forest home, Elf pay gold."

The minotaur is nearly twice your size and approximately 20 feet away from you. The other minotaurs are scattered about at 20 -40 feet.


----------



## Ilan (Feb 3, 2003)

"I play along, how much gold you want. And stop now with walking. I pay for information."

Where is patrick???And do I see Tristan???

I ready myself for a charge attempt of the Minotaur.









*OOC:*


What is your correct email, have three now


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 3, 2003)

Since I don't recall anyone saying "I try to hide", Patrick and Tristan are still by you. Within 10 feet.

"You pay... 100 gold. For Elf. Humans live human home? Humans pay later."

[Email: I now mainly use the lycos one, checking the others about once a week till I can do away with them - part of the reason of the change was simplification]


----------



## Ilan (Feb 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


Minotaur mafia cool







"Ok, I agree. Here two hundred for me and the human." I throw a pouch with approximatly 200 gp towards the Minotaur. "Now I want answers, take me to leader. Don't try anything, we not alone."


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 3, 2003)

Minotaur no show Minotaur home Elf. Gold good. Elf now forest home. Minotaur no kill Elf. Me home speak Elf to Minotaurs. Minotaur no me no kill elf too.

After the minotaur you were speaking to has finished talking, he makes a gesture to call all minotaurs to him and advance what might be a patrol of sorts, perhaps(?) The minotaurs continue to move in the same direction as they were coming from.

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Feb 3, 2003)

I wait for the Minotaurs to be out of sight before I start speaking.

"That was intens, atleast now we know they are not totally hostile. Let's follow them back to camp and stay out of sight this time. Tristan, you go back to find the others you should be safe now. Come on Patrick, we move."


----------



## takew (Feb 3, 2003)

"If that is what you want, than I will go" And Tristan starts running like hell from leathers.









*OOC:*


Matthijs says hi (jouw eigen telefoon)


----------



## Ilan (Feb 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


eigen telefoon???


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 3, 2003)

So if I get this straight, Ilan and Patrick are following the tracks to see where the minotaurs are coming from (which Patrick says he already knows), while Tristan goes back to the others?


----------



## Ilan (Feb 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


soz







We follow Patrick's direction, Tristan heads back to the others


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 3, 2003)

*WULF:*

OOC/ Great going, Tristan...you behave like the so-called monkey in a china cupboard......and lost 200 GP /OOC

Wulf suggets to the others: 

Let us go back to where we were supposed to met our scouting party and pray they return soon. I sincerely hope they do not attempt any action towards these bloody bulls before they have returned and fetched us....they stand little chance,  I am afraid.

OOC/ hint...hint..../OOC


----------



## Spellsword (Feb 3, 2003)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OOC? Must....post...must create account..but wait, I can!!!!


I hereby anounce that I have finally succeeded in creating an account!

greetz
casper


----------



## Spellsword (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC/Sorry Take, Ik bedoelde Ilan, geen tristan in mijn vorige post..../OOC


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 3, 2003)

*double post*


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Casper... we are already at the meeting place 















*OOC:*


 zzzzzzz 















*OOC:*


 There are too many ooc remarks. Maybe split the thread in IC and OOC? (works great at my other gaming group)







"zzzzzz"


----------



## Spellsword (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC/Sorry...... Je moet iets zeggen.....just making conversation/OOC


Wulf Suggests: 
Maybe we should refrain from splitting up the party....we are twice as strong and witty if we stay together
 

OOC/ ik bedoel dus dat voorkomt situaties waarin de helft niets te posten heeft.
Ik denk niet dat we teveel OOC hebben. deze quotes zijn onontbeerlijk voor een beetje humor..../OOC


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 4, 2003)

"That is indeed true, Wulf, but I do think that we are not as good a scout as those three woodcrawlers are. My armor kinda gives it away... But point is taken and I totally agree with you. It is just not the best course of action in this scenario. Although what IS the best course of action remains to be seen

"frazaruza I still think arresting the Minotaurs is the best way... frazaruza"


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 4, 2003)

After somehwere in between two and three hours, Patrick stops. He whispers in Ilan's ear: "It's really, really close now. If we go over this crest, and it would be autumn, we would be able to see their cave. As it is now, with all the leaves, chances are we won't be able to see it. I take it you memorized the way here, so we can return now?"


----------



## Ilan (Feb 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


Soz was waiting for you to reply, but that auto email doesn't work as great as it should.







"Actually I wanna go in and have a chat, since they, as far as I can see, have nothing to do with the disappereance of the four Amstradan knights. You can best stay here and cover my back. I want to know why we should try and arrest them. They have nothing to do with my mission I believe so why should I want to destroy them. There are Woman and mabye children to. It is not in my nature to punish the innocent. And mabye they can help me with my questions surrounding the knights and help us on our way."









*OOC:*


Oh yeah just remembered you edited your post DOH


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 8, 2003)

"Are you sure that that is wise? If they _are_ hostile there is no way you can outrun them... some of them are really fast!" Patrick whispers.


----------



## Ilan (Feb 8, 2003)

"The other ones didn't seem to be really hostile. Don't you think that it is really dumb to go pick a fight with a group of 20 Minotaurs without having a reason, mabye Roland has one, but I couldn't care less about the village. I'm here for my own reasons. I think I'll go in and ask some questions."

I only take 200 gp with me and leave the rest of my gold with Patrick.

"I will leave my money here. When the  hits the rotating stick, cover me. Or when that is not possible go and get Deepwinter. He will know what to do."

I stand up and start walking towards the Minotaur encampment.


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 9, 2003)

"What's the proverb again...? 'It's your funeral'? Oh well, I'll stay here and wait."

You approach the encampment after a short walk (approx. 300 feet) and see several animal hide tents in front of a cave. About 5 minotaurs armed with huge axes are walking about or doing mnial tasks, some cleaning food, others sharpening javelins. Two minotaurs flank the cave entrance. They have not seen you yet.


----------



## Ilan (Feb 9, 2003)

I approach the tents until they see me. When I notice that they have spotted me approaching them I speak up: "Hail, Minotaur friends. I Elf that lives in forest. Can I speak to you. I can pay for answers."


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 10, 2003)

"Elf know minotaur home! Bad! Minotaur home secret! How Elf know? Come here Elf, you tell Minotaur! Bellows one of the minotaurs while pointing towards the ground in front of his hooves.

Rav


----------



## Ilan (Feb 10, 2003)

"I Elven Ranger, I find everything. Now let me talk leader. I pay him for answers."


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 10, 2003)

The minotaurs that are flanking the cave entrance talk about something in their own language. Then they turn towards you and say:

"Leader no speak Elf. Elf lucky Elf no good food. Elf give... ten gold minotaurs... Elf leave. Elf no give gold, Minotaurs Elf make dead. Dead Elf food for child Minotaur. Maybe half breakfast." The Minotaurs think that this is very funny, and they make a godawful bellowing noise that might be their equivalent for laughter.


----------



## Ilan (Feb 10, 2003)

"Here ten gold." I say with a smile, knowing that when we return he will lay with his back on the floor and an arrow in his forehead.

I head back to Patrick. "Well they didn't want to talk. Let us fetch the others and wipe them out," I say with a dark face. "That will teach them to mess with an Elf," I say quietly.


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 10, 2003)

_"Wipe them out ... All of them"_









*OOC:*


 He will lay on his back when we return? What kind of sick, perverted Minotaurs are we dealing with?


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 10, 2003)

You make it back safely, although it is now getting towards dusk. You are hungry because you have not had dinner yet.


----------



## Ilan (Feb 11, 2003)

I enter the hut with a stern face."I see no other option then to destroy them all. I will make them pay for their behavior." In a lighter tone I continue: "Deepwinter, did you make dinner yet. I have had nothing to eat all day."


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 11, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Wow we got a hut!?!?! Never knew that. Ow I just heard: Jabba wants it back... 







"Why do you want to destroy them? What have they done to you? What was their behaviour? Enlighten us... And where in HIS name did you leave Patrick?"


----------



## Spellsword (Feb 12, 2003)

OOC/ read the previous post...YOU make it back safely..that can also imply plural...so probably Patrick is standing right there../OOC


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 12, 2003)

To Ilan in silent Elven: "This cooking foilage surves my purposes well, but don't treat me as a lesser being in front of the others ever again. I need your respect at least and by all means I deserve it. 

Furthermore for what I've heard, you behaved like a complete idiot out there. If you either want to die or loose all your money and equipment, save yourself the trouble, I'm your man. Leave the cows for what they are: mere cattle. I could have told you that they won't ever want to talk to you on beforehand. Next time you would be the wiser to consult me, you stick to what you do best, fact-gathering and slaying of these beasts"


----------



## Ilan (Feb 13, 2003)

In response to Deepwinter: "I'm sorry, I wasn't thinking straight. That whit the Minotaurs really exausthed me. you're right I should have consulted you.

"Sorry Roland, didn't mean to be so harsh, but I see no chance to arrest them. They are to well prepared. They have atleast two guards and several Minotaurs are working the field. Mabye we can ambush a patrol. They consist of four men. that will save us the trouble of fighting them later."


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 13, 2003)

In an angry voice: "You see no chance to arrest them, eh? So we should just kill them right? Sneaking up on them en then shoot them in the back, eh?!?! What kind of immoral man are you! What honour is to be gained by killing them? What justice is served to the townsfolk? They demand justice, and frankly so do I! No there will be no killing. We are to arrest them as I originally planned and they will be taken to a court of Law. No mere Minotaur is going to turn me into a savage: I would be no better than the Minotaur. We shall spill no blood, unless there is called for!"


----------



## Ilan (Feb 13, 2003)

In an angry voice I yell: "You have no knowledge of justice. There is only the blind ways of your god and the foul stence of Amstrad that surrounds you. I will do nothing if you want to arrest them. You are on your own. I wasn't send here to deal with Minotaurs, but to investigate the dissapereance of some Amstradan knights. I couldn't care less what happenned to them. Mabye they opened up their eyes and left Amstrad like any sane person would do. This land is corrupted beyond the ways of mortal men. Justice what is that?? You humans have no idea what that word means, with your all consuming lust for power. You destroy all for the words of your gods and not in the least for wealth and profit. It is not even the nature of men to become lawfull subjects of Amstrad. The people are under the influence of a powerfull artifact that was captured by your race. Think Roland. I just saw the real part of the human ways when you spoke. Your race wants to rule everything and put all the others under your control, open your eyes Roland and see the corrupt ways of men."

In a softer tone: "Mabye the Minotaurs are animals but I will not work with you to put them behind bars. They are to proud a race for that. Atleast with my way they will go out the way they know, fighting with honour. Your choice, you can do this with or without me."

I'll be outside when you need me, Deepwinter." 

I walk out and close the door behind me.


----------



## takew (Feb 13, 2003)

*OOC:*


We got a door!?!?!








"Why don’t we just try to arrest the patrol? If they resist than THEY chose the honourable way of dieing."


----------



## Spellsword (Feb 14, 2003)

*WULF:*

OOC/ imaginary doors in the open air, disappearing rangers...and a great conflict, boy do I love this game /OOC

For the first time the young spellsword raises his voice in anger and exclaims: 

Man! once agian your bickerings stand in the way of our quest, you warriors all seem to be feeble minded from time to time....let us leave the minotaurs for what they are and search for the missing knights! As far as I am concerned the minotaurs do not have anything to do with it!!!! 

and then mumuring to himself: 

What kind of band is this...a horde of squabbling orcs are more unified than we are

Finally, reclaiming his calmth:
I beg you pardon, I am in no position to be so bold, but I have to say that you Ilan, you behaved line an umberhulk in a china shop in your confrontation with the minotaurs and Sir Roland, you let your goal of justice and peace cloud your sense of reality.

Mr. Deepwinter, cannot you bring these man to thier senses


----------



## Spellsword (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC/hey.. I have got it..let's arm and train the villagers, then we will have an army to destroy the minotaurs...and the we will take over the village and claim the harvest...and then we will build an even larger army and conquer the whole of Tholestia. Bugger all quests, we will be pillagers and we will rule the world!!!!!!//OOC


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 14, 2003)

*OOC:*


 @ spellsword: Spoken like a true Jean d'Arc  (good idea btw. I just don't think the DM would let a LG Paladin rally villagers  just for personal gain. Something to do with role playing or something















*OOC:*


 I would like to object to Ilan's speech. I do not think he had anything to say after "You have... of justice" as Roland would have killed him were he stood. As this would undoubtedly lead to a split up of the party plus this would greatly annoy the mighty DM I will refrain from this course of action. I would like to remind my dear elven companion that he is send here not on his free will ... 







Roland grabs for his sword but then stops and suddenly starts laughing "The many years on these realms have deteriorated your brain, ever living one. Clearly you are insane! What made you think you have a say in our course of action? Roland continues with a voice of utter contempt  "You do what you are TOLD! Your disrespect towards humans, rank, the Law and last but not least the Righteous One, are reason enough for me to kill you where you stand. Walking away just proves what a coward you really are. You have no honor. You only posses foolish pride. And on top of that you disrespect a superior officer in function. You are hereby officially arrested on more grounds than you could ever begin to comprehend. I will just keep it in on desertion for now. You are to drop all your weapons and belongings and are to be handcuffed until you will appear in front of a court of Law. Tristan!! If you would be so kind..."

Roland turns to Wulf: "I'm sorry we took a little side root from our main objective, but I just can't let a bunch of Minotaurs control the lives of these mountainvillages. It's not right. As they are too weak to protect themselves, someone else has to do it. That someone at the moment is me. As soon as we have routed the Minotaurs, we are on our way. Perhaps the Minotaurs have clues concerning the disappearing knights, or perhaps they are even responsible. All will be clear in due time."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 14, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 frowns and turnes away from the conversation shaking his head lightly from left to right, while muttering

*sigh*, grrmmbl, waste of time, grmmbl, let them grmmbl...


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## Ilan (Feb 14, 2003)

*OOC:*


You couldn't kill me even if you anted to sorry my dear Paladin. And I will remaind the Paladin that i'm not here to deal with Minotaurs and that I don't have to do anything but help you with the quest of the knights.







When I hear Roland about arresting me I turn around. "You do not outrank me my dear Sir. We are of equal rank in the human lands. I agreed to help you find the knights, I will not be used for more than that. Your attemps to help the village will lead only to your demise cause it is your pride to help them. Everything for the glory of your church and the laws that are not naturally found in this land. Listen to me, Roland, and I will tell you what is wrong with this land and it's laws. our previous adventerus has led to this information that you of true faith will see what is wrong with Amstrad."

"Deepwinter, shall we tell them about our quest??"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 14, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 turns around quickly and squirts his eyes to look at Ilan

"Your tongue has been used a little too much lately, and as such you have already told way too much, my dear Elf... You speak of trust and heritage of titles and honour but alas, there is no alignment between the words in your mind and the actions of your body. To most of our hosts you are but a bitter taste in the mouth that one wants to get rid of. YES you are an Elf and YES you don't want to be here with two lawfull knights."

And in a lower, quiet voice:

 And YES you are noble, but we all know how you got the titles from the Elves and Men"

Deepwinter 7 stops a while and moves closer to both Ilan and Roland

"I also have no great affection to the laws of Amstrad, but in being here we are bound to them in numerous ways. "

Addressing both Ilan and Roland:

"If the pride of any of you both has reached a level in which reconciliation is no longer possible, there is no reason for me to be here anymore as well. Please Ilan, show the noble Knight some respect and offer him an apology. And you Sir Roland, get your head out of your buttocks, we are no longer on civil grounds here, and as such we aren't dealing with civilians either."

In a soft tone to Roland:

"It grieves me to say so Sir, but are you familiar with the proverb: _In the land of the blind, one-eye is king_? You would do well to reflect it first on your party, then on yourself and afterwards on Ilan and myself. But although this might prove to be a good excersice of you, I will explain this to you..."

To himself Deepwinter mutters

"Furthermore the statement acts as an analogy referring to itself, the subtleness of the recursion will go unnoticed anyway"

Then louder as an explanation to Roland:

You are the king, your party the blind, and the act of comparison is in strategy-making and thinking, two skills that your party seem to be unable of grasping. But Ilan and I in some respects are _See-ers_. The idea of arresting the Minotaurs didn't meet with objections from your party, but it seems that no objections are raised to anything that is decided here."

(If he hasn't been smashed to goo yet)

"Let us sit by the fire and forget our differences for now, for no benefit can be gained from them. Together we will can come with a good plan of how to find out what happened to the missing Knights of Amstrad. And then if our Gods are willing, some more can be told about our quest as well


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 14, 2003)

"I have no quarrel with you, Deepwinter 7. If Amstradan Law does not abide well with you, I suggest you leave these blessed lands and find your 'fortune' elsewhere, for apparently that is all you rogues care for: You are free to go! I will explain the situation to the Governor and take full responsibility. Hopefully this disgrace will not outweigh the result of our quest." Roland look Deepwinter 7 straight in the eyes and in a serious whiper continues I was ordered to kill you if you were to oppose me. However I feel that I serve my God better by letting you leave this land. Let Evil be warned for Deepwinter 7 is coming their way. I hope they 'enjoy' your company as much as I have... May His Goodness guide you on your travels." Roland keeps looking into the eyes of Deepwinter as if he is trying to find a soul behind the face.









*OOC:*


 Detect evil 3 rounds







Finally Roland stops his gaze and turns to Ilan and says in a indifferent voice The elf however has forfeit his freedom. I will take him with me. A judge and jury will determine his destiny.

"Tristan please hurry... we haven't got all day!"


----------



## Ilan (Feb 14, 2003)

In a forgiving voice: "I have placed my life in your hands many days, Deepwinter Seven, and this day will be no different. I will listen to you once more. There is no need for Tristan to arrest me, I have said all there need be. Time will reveal all . But please Roland, think before you act and don't follow blindly the ways you have been taught. They will leave you with few things in the end and your honour will not be among them. Trust me, I know what pride can bring you. but mabye you are just to young to realise what the price of true honour is. You might have faced your enemies, but your true enemy, you must face within. And none can help you then, you will face it alone."

"Mabye your strenght will be greater than mine was when that day comes." I say in a soft voice.

"I'll go check the horses"


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 14, 2003)

*OOC:*


 You are being arrested and you go and check the horses?! Oh well...


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 15, 2003)

[There are very few times where the players are the 100% only true force driving the story of a D&D game. This is one of them... savour it, use it, and enjoy it. I have absolutely *no* control over any of your characters and hence, no control over the continuance of the story either... that doesn't mean I am not enjoying it though!   Awaiting the outcome...]


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 15, 2003)

While drawing his sword "You will do no such thing. You will lay down your arms and equipment and you will be put to trial. Really... WHAT did you not understand from all I said? Are you insane AND deaf? Now stop with this nonsense and please speak no more: you might contaminate us with whatever it is that possesses you. Be it demon or insanity, we will cure it. We will ask the Gods for counsel and forgiveness. One way or the other, your days as a free man are over!









*OOC:*


imho our DM tricked us!   We are doing all the work!


----------



## Ilan (Feb 15, 2003)

"Don't be a fool, Roland, you need my bow. I will not run. I will come with you. So you can arrest me for having another plan to deal with the Minotaurs. This is just my point, my young friend. You will bring more of us to death when you follow this path you have chosen."

I take the bow from my back and drop it on the ground. Then I draw my sword and hand it over to Roland.

"You will regret this when you face the Minotaurs."


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 15, 2003)

"Good, finally you seem to listen. Tristan shackles or rope please."


----------



## Ilan (Feb 15, 2003)

"And it's a shame you haven't listened to a word I said and rather chain me and ride me to what you call justice than handle the Minotaurs. Do you really think that they will convict an Elven lord and so can count on the anger of the Elven lands just because I didn't agree with you. Roland, you have a lot to learn."

I hold out my hands so they can be bound.

"Well Tristan, you can put on my chains finally."


----------



## takew (Feb 15, 2003)

"I will not do that. We can settle this like grownups by simply stop arguing and return to our lord. We than can give him our report and let him decide weather or not we should deal with the minotaurs. He is the one that send us on this mission."


----------



## Ilan (Feb 15, 2003)

"It seems not all share your words, Roland. So sheath your sword and let's talk about this. There is a decision that needs to be made now. And that is your job."

"We can go back but then the tracks of the knights will be far to old to track them. Or we can go on and let the situation here solve itself until we get back."

"The time has come for you to lead us. A choice must be made. Or has the governor made it already and we must go after the gold that he needs to safeguard his position as a leading man in this land. Do you follow your hart or the land, Roland?? Choose your path now. Time is running out."


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 15, 2003)

Patrick, to Roland:"Er... are you going to arrest Ilan? Whatfor? For insulting you and your honour? If you are so engaged with honour, challenge him to honourable combat, or a joust, to regain your honour. If he declines or loses, you have regained your honour under the code of chivalry now have you not?" Ranger Patrick remarks. "You seem to have forgotten what this argument is about... all of you. The minotaurs left us alone for a long time, but have now started demanding tribute from the townsfolk. They may or may not have killed the tax collectors and Amstradan knights. Ilan wants to kill them for these acts, you want to take them to court. Noble, but I don't think any magistrate will let Minotaurs in to their courthouses. I too doubt whether the Minotaurs will submit to you. Try if you will, I suppose your honour might even demand it, but I do think that you should bring your sword to any meeting. Besides from all those things, apparently Ilan has an indentured status to you, fine. Are you sure you are doing the right thing though?"

[Note: This is not a DM voice, this an NPC voice, as all of my NPCs are - do with it what you will... and it was supposed to be before Ilan's post, but my post took longer to type]


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 16, 2003)

When being stared at intently by Paladin Roland, DW7 smiles and stares back with a blank face while secretly thinking to himself "I will definately enjoy the time when he lays dieing on the floor of a dungeon, abandoned by friends and Gods alike ..."

(after my adventuring time with Tobias I hope I have an inkling of when a paladin is trying to use a Detect Evil power)... 

And oh yeah I have a Ring of Mindshielding 

"Let's get on with our mission. We will try and capture a small group of patrolling Minotaurs, fighting them if they refuse arresting. Any of them that we can apprehend, we will bring to the nearby town for trial."

"We set up camp a small camp here, and will go Minotaur hunting at dawn. We need the light of the sun for them to be able to identify our legitimate power. Now I am tired of hearing your conversation, I will not abonden thee yet, I stick with Ilan for his bow has saved us many a time."

"I do warn you Sir Roland that the villagers might have a different approach to justice then you would like though, but for your minds peace we will do our best to abide to the laws of Amstrad" 

"And now I will make a mighty stew"


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 16, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *(after my adventuring time with Tobias I hope I have an inkling of when a paladin is trying to use a Detect Evil power)...
> 
> And oh yeah I have a Ring of Mindshielding *



[Which was worn by one of his previous PCs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Deepwinter 7s character greatly amuses me - he reminds me of Ravellion, but with double the CON score . Come on Bacter, join some of the finest roleplaying ever done by our group!]


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 17, 2003)

"What in Godsname has happened to you all. I will not stand here and listen to all your miserable complaints and stupid arguments. You heathens have annoyed me for the last time. I would more gladly fight demons from the abyss than listen to you all rambling like crazed buffoons.

"Elf, you think I fear the Elven Kingdom? You really are delusional. Your Elven blood has NO meaning in this part of the Realm. Only the Law has any meaning here and you don't seem to comprehend that, or ANYthing for that matter. Furthermore I question your argument that we will enrage the Elven Kingdom. I personally think I would do Elvenkind a favor by killing you. More likely your kind sees it the same way. Alas, I am bound by the Law. You _Lord_ are a coward and a disgrace to your kin."

"Patrick what honor is to be gained from killing an insane Elf? I would kill him in an instant!"

"Tristan, never would I thought the day drew near, that we were to part. You have shown me your weakness by disobeying a direct order. Since when do you prefer talking over upholding the Law? You have disappointed me greatly. Our friendship ends here". 

"Deepwinter 7, I do not know what tricks you play. I order you to stay, you want freedom. I give you freedom, you stay. One way or the other, my senses say that you is trouble. You complement the insane Elf just fine.

Roland mounts Simba and lets him turn. While Simba moves Roland speaks once more: "I have had it with the lot of you. Even the Evil Gods do not put such strain on me. I am to risk my life with an insane elf, a questionable cook, who thinks too highly of himself and a friend who betrays me in front of the rest? Tristan, clearly you have abandoned your ways. I wish you best of luck with these savage convicts. I will find these Knights alone. If I were to battle the Minotaurs I stand a better change alone, for no sooner I would turn my back or one of YOU would put a knife in it. I hope to never see the likes of you again. May the Gods have mercy when your time comes.

"Diactum, Wulf choose thy own path. You are free to accompany me, or to stay. Either way suits me fine.

With that Roland rides off.

When he is a few hundred meters away, he turns once more and shouts: "Please leave Amstradan at ONCE for when I return, I will not be this kind."









*OOC:*


 Et tu, Brute


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 17, 2003)

[ You can make a new character with the stats Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 17, Wis 12, Cha 12. You can make a single switch.]


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 17, 2003)

When the knight is at 100 meters but still in sight, Deepwinter 7's face opens up when he bursts out in loud laughter

"What a twat! Good ridance I'd say! Boy would I like to see the look on his face when his direct superiour tells him he has violated the law by letting us outlaws go freely"

Then turning to address the remaining partymembers:

"Hopefully you guys are sane enough to judge the actions of noble Roland as rather deranged and selfish. If you are willing you can party along with Ilan and I. We do not intend to stay in Amstrad much longer for this place puts too many limitations on our free will. Much we can learn from one another, join our cause or make it your own, I promise you it will be rewarding!

I take command of this parties strategy and course of action, Ilan will lead when it comes to combat. Our authority is negotiable and not absolute, it's a one mans world after all...

If you agree we set course for Naran's border, it has been too long since I set foot in that country"









*OOC:*


If Roland decides to attack us (when he hears/sees me) DW will address the others after we killed him 















*OOC:*


 What the smeg was the purpose of Roland? Gee we DID try to come to agreements didn't we?


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 17, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *If you agree we set course for Naran's border, it has been too long since I set foot in that country"[/COLOR]
> *



You have never been to Naran - you hail from Verdura, to the South. Naran is on the other side of the mountains (the mountains of which you are now in the Foothills). Naran is one of the major trading partners of Corum, buying ores, furs (white fur as opposed to brown due to to the snowy climate in Corum) and Dwarven items from them.

Anyway, Tristan, Diactum and Wulf are technically all still under service of the Crown. Though that needn't be more business than reporting the location of a minotaur cave and saying "we can't handle it, send a contingent of knights!". Of course, dealing with the problem would be the heroes choice, gaining fame and reputation.

Do as you will, I have plot hooks coming out of my nose, so many, so you needn't follow the designated story line if you do not wish to do so.

It might also be worthy to note that Amstrad is a totalitarian monarchy, not a fuedal monarchy: All power lies with the king. That just came up, and I don't think I ever told you.

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 17, 2003)

"Sorry slipped my tongue, I meant that I have dreamt of setting foot in Naran long enough now  "

<OOC>To hell with Amstrad ... </OOC>


----------



## Ilan (Feb 17, 2003)

"Is he going after the Minotaurs or is he going home?? What is wrong with that guy?? Did he just threw overboard everything he believed in??"

I turn to the others. "Deepwinter also speaks with my tongue. You can join us. I have no quarrel with you, nor did I with Roland. We just had a disagreement. If he can't handle that, mabye he isn't the natural leader that he claimed to be.

"Tristan, I'm sorry about what happenned. But atleast now you see what your friendeship meant to Roland, NOTHING. He ends your yearlong friendship because you didn't follow an order, what kind of friend is that. And above all he leaves you at the mercy of a crazed Elf and a disturbed cook," I add with a smile.

"Deepwinter, come here for a minute. I take a few steps to put some distance between me and the rest of the group. When Deepwinter joins me I whisper: "It might be a good idea to put some miles between this place and us, just in case Roland has the weird idea to round up some villagers and go after us. In the state he is in, we can expect everything. We can best ride now. Mabye we still have some time till dark 







*OOC:*


DM help me





 and then it will be impossible for others to follow us. I can hide our path the best I can. What do you think?? We can ask the others their opinion, but I think they might be in shock still. As for me, I want to get the hell out of here. I look at Deepwinter with a face awaiting an answer.


----------



## Spellsword (Feb 17, 2003)

Wulf sobs with a voice full of tears: 

I do not know what to do...is this adventuring life....quarrels and everything....I wish I within the safe comfort of my parents house.....sob ...sob..I trusted Sir Roland...I thought of him as a good leader......can a man not have faith in anything....



And then more firmly: 
I do not choose to follow him....I do not share his quest for justice....I will put my destiny in your hands Mr. Deepwinter...My two blades and spells are yours and will serve the rest of the party...I do not know which dangers and events lay ahead...but I believe WE will be able to confront anything.....
I merely seek fame and glory...I trust in it that this party will bring me these treasures...

OOC  MAn we rule!!! magnificent roleplaying everyone!/OOC


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 17, 2003)

*OOC:*


Curse the violations of lazy messaging! this post somehow must have been submitted before Wulf's...







To Ilan in a sudden outburst of angry Elven:

Damnit, Ilan show some balls, and cut the diplomacy crap, this farce has lasted taken way too long already. This stupid Paladin is no threat to us and never will be, lets *hope* this _malaka_ rounds up some villagers, his god has forsaken him anyway, from now on it will be downhill for him.

Then turning around suddenly addressing the entire party:

If you have a problem with our plan, then *leave* now and hope that we never cross again! If not let's get to do some darn adventuring! There are treasures to gain out there, and knowledge to learn, power to grasp. Let's not tally about in utter uselessness.

After stopping a while to regain posture, Deepwinter 7 turns his head towards Patrick with a mean eye

And what about you ranger? Have you chosen this place to waste the rest of your short live in, or does the surge of curiosity still thrive in your body? Choose! This is a rare opportunity for one who lives in the land of the lawfull. If you stay, keep your mouth shut about the Knights; neither of us here would want the publicity









*OOC:*


Jeroen, don't bugger us with more actions from Roland, unless you want to keep him as your player character


----------



## Ilan (Feb 17, 2003)

I keep my face stern for a second, then I start to laugh. "I know that, but the others don't. I could have offed him in a heartbeat." I laugh on for a moment then I dry my eyes.

"Well patrick, do you join us?? There is enough fame and riches to go round when you adventure with us."


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 17, 2003)

"Someone has to try and protect this forest. I can do my job against certain creatures, with help of some militia in town, though a small tribe of Minotaurs is too much for me. My role of protection lies mostly in stealth and information gathering anyway. I would still like you to get rid of the Minotaurs, or at least find out why they started their aggression and extortion all of a sudden, but I can't force you to do anything." 

Patrick thinks for a while.

"Regardless of what you do, I will not join. I think my abilities are no match for yours, and my home is here."

"Tristan, you are a Ranger, as well as a cleric of Heironeous... what do _you_ make of it all?


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 18, 2003)

*LONG, BUT PLEASE READ (optional for Casper and Jurgen)*

I am not entirely happy with the events that have transpired.

The way I see it, Sullaf sacrificed the PCdom of his character because he would start a fight with Ilan if Ilan would provoke Roland further. There are several reasons why Ilan would do such a thing.

a) Trying to taunt the paladin, knowing the paladin can't kill his prisoner, getting away with things you could otherwise never get away with, and hence gaining leeway and power over the group even though being a prisoner. This is smart thinking.

b) Trying to taunt the paladin, trying to escalate the situation into a fight. Since Ilan has poor melee skills and probably a sundered bow after the first round of combat (you are indoors - outside might have been different), he would hope DW7 would help him and cocoon the paladin or something. This would in the best scenario lead to the Paladin leaving the group, and in the worst remaining PCs having to choose sides and many PC deaths.

c) As B, but thinking he could win the fight on his own. Whether he could or not is debatable (though quite likely if he could lure the paladin outside), but again, this leads to a very arguable situation where it is one PC over the other. If Tristan would roleplay his character well but his tactics poorly (not very likely I know ), he might lose his PC as well.

d) karsten knowing that Jeroen wouldn't kill someone else's character, Ilan could taunt Roland as much as he wanted. So why the hell not do it, he might just make his paladin leave because a wussy paladin isn't fun to play, greatly increasing Ilan's maneuverability in the game. This is a severe case of metagaming, even more so than B and C.

Only A is acceptable. D&D is not Ludo (mens erger je niet) where you try and hit each others' pawns off the board. Besides that, both B, C and D involve extreme cases of metagaming. Now, I can handle metagaming against the DM. I can either spot it and do something about it, and often (90% of times) I modify my monsters and items anyway (so you can't go "Drow have 4 hp so I should kill them with one sword blow: Charge!")

Actively Metagaming *against* other players however is sickening. They have no control over the "meta aspect" of the game and are hence powerless to stop it. You are hence ruining the fun for one of your fellow players.

If this game can't be played by all of us without assigning an enemy, you can designate me as one. I can handle it. ("I have a random CR20 encounter table around here somewhere..." )

If you feel the need to "win" this game by reducing the fun of other players, I suggest you read the introduction to the 2nd edition Players Handbook and Dungeon Masters guide. What it boils down to: You can't win a roleplaying game. Not even by killing all the monsters, taking their loot and getting XP - that's like saying that you win the game in monopoly _by_ throwing dice: You win _through_ playing dice. In roleplaying games you win the game _through_ killing monsters and taking their stuff. Or saving the princess. Or being Knighted by the Monarch. Or getting the girl. Or recovering the Ancient tomes with Arcane Secrets. None of these win you the game. You can't win a roleplaying game - however, there is a goal to them: The goal is to have *fun with eachother*.

I have fun when characters interact with eachother in personalities that we gave them. Getting them involved in a story, created by the players and DM cooperatively. Matthijs and Jeroen feel more or less the same way (correct me if I am wrong). If the character dies it is often seen as a loss of a unique personality. Matthijs of course, has never lost a character unless the campaign ground to a halt, so we don't know for sure .

Take has fun when he kicks ass. He wants to be better at kicking ass than anyone in the game. The only reason it doesn't bother the rest much is because we are happy to fill support roles in combat so we don't care much if Takes character has a higher bodycount than the rest of us. Take is happy when his character is kneedeep in the blood of his enemies, and he is making sure his enemies spill it on the floor like tapwater. If his character dies it is no big deal. There are plenty ways to kick ass, and he hasn't yet seen them all, so bring out those 4d6s.

One of the things that is a very big tendency with Karsten's characters is that they often ride the balance between falling from grace or not. Sometimes they fall, sometimes they barely hang on. He also roleplays VERY dramatically. He likes combat as well, and is slightly less happy with a support role - he too wants to kick ass. Most of all though, he wants to be an important character in the campaign (world), wielding political power. Again, correct me if I am wrong. If he loses a character it depends on whether the DM gave him enough attention with how he interacts with the political power structures in the world whether he cares or not. A character with just stats and a short background is replacable. If his King of the castle, conqueror of worlds dies, it is a sad day even if the character had only 8 CON and a limp. However, I have on occasion also seen him gloat over when he had power over other players (or their charcters). That brings me to my next point.

We can all have fun together despite somewhat different ways of having fun. However, sometimes, one way of having fun conflicts with another. A session in which Karsten reaped the benefits of being knighted for the first time, DW7 met a fellow Psion with a secret agenda, and Jeroen tried to get even with an annoying treasurer springs to mind. Take only had a few Jousting matches, only the last of which was even somewhat exciting. Karsten, Matthijs and Jeroen said "Best. Session. Evar!". While Take got increasingly annoyed and said "We did nothing today. We wasted our evening."

Karsten's quest for importance seems to have infringed in Jeroen's desire to do deep character immersion roleplaying. I hope Karsten, that you did not do the things you did for selfish reasons. We participate to ALL have fun. I am not telling you off, I am just trying to make sure we do all reach the goal of the game. It would be a shame if someone did not for no good reason. All we have to do to all have fun is respect eachother's playing styles. Perhaps we can even enjoy other styles from time to time as well. I know I can enjoy a good Greataxe critical from time to time.

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 18, 2003)

*OOC:*


Does Freud always get out of bed this early?















*OOC:*


Metagaming is possible in character, I do it all the time in real life as well, but that besides... Somehow I do think that Ilan tried to come to agreements with Roland in the end. We all know how stubborn a paladin Jeroen can play, just remember the one we had to kill because we made a little fun out of his god (10 to 1 odds, no real interest, CHARGE!!!)

I at least want to say that I REALLY enjoyed Roland, he was the first paladin that interested me. Great roleplaying! and I mean it.

But it is weird to just walk away in a clash of personalities. The last few posts didn't act as a reply to ours at all you were just acting like a little child. Maybe the line was simply crossed before and in that regard it's admirable that you prefer to write your character out over playing inconsistently. You could have been quicker though, in a way you were wasting our time with the last few posts...

Ron, it's good to be king, I know! 

I like your indepth analysis of our DnD playing styles. Unfortunately you said very little about me  But I think you are wrong about the meta-gaming stuff in some serious aspects. I dont believe that any of us would ever try to spoil the fun of any other. Yes a paladin would be annoying to DW7 and Ilan, but in game terms in was enjoying, for it eventually lead to some good roleplaying, that I think we all enjoyed (and is was a great surprise to me). I have spoken to both Jeroen and Karsten, and they said they had fun and it was all OOC discussion, for neither of us knew what the other would post the next day and that was what it was all about. 

Karsten has no grudge against Jeroen (I think ) and he just played like he always does, like a spoiled arrogant brat. He has done this for as long as we play the game, so Jeroen should have known this. If he decides to typecast a paladin against him, then don't walk away if things get tricky, it was OBVIOUS that the two characters would clash. 

Metagaming is perfectly allowed as long as it doesn't involve knowledge of facts that the character really doesn't have. There are also things called hunches. In real life it's easy for me to get rid of a paladin like gullable guy, for you can learn what basically motivates him only by looking and talking to him for a while. Insulting a paladin is like steeling candy from a baby. 

So don't accuse Karsten too much, I don't think he deserves it ... Maybe there is just no one to blame, or all of us ... let's remember that two days ago we still wrote stuff like "best roleplaying ever"

- Mat


----------



## Sullaf (Feb 18, 2003)

*Really long*









*OOC:*



I'm going to add my bit as well although I am not part of this PbP any more. Ron has some good points, but I do think he went a little overboard. I will not say that I disliked the whole ordeal: it was indeed one of the best Roleplaying sessions ever. Yet I saw as a character no choice but to leave the party. This is for several reasons, and I will try to explain them a bit, although Mat, your argument that he (Ilan) tried at the end, is a poor excuse. This is my analasys of the event:

The main reason I thought Roland could not carry on any longer, is the loss of his base of Power, namely authority. When even his best friends do not follow his orders, an authority figure is lost for  the only power a Leader truly has, is the leadership he has over others. If the people rebel against the King, the King falls (to put it in Mat's analogy.

IC there were only a few options left for a TRUE paladin, for a man of honor is not one to think in terms of compromise. 

Although dw7 did try to cross the bridge so to speak, his initial point of view was annoyed disinterest for holding up the parties progress. When he saw that the Paladin was indeed serious about his 'job', he changed to a more active roll. Imho this was done too late, for the situation (seen from Roland's point of view) had escalated to a point of no return. In his vision several of his "sacred" believes had been roughly violated. This brings an interested dilemma: when does a Paladin cross the line. After Ilan's rant about false Gods etc. imho that was about it. So Roland indeed crossed the line between being sensible or being downright a Paladin, defending his beliefs, fighting all who opposed them.

From this point on Roland had only 3 choices: A. Killing Ilan, B. Arresting Ilan, C. Walk away. As I discussed with Mat, A was not an option. C would greatly be ooc (for a Paladin does not walk away, he simple takes a tactical retreat) so it was choice B. There wasn't really an other option. We could add D. forgetting about the whole thing and just get along (Ron's preferable course of action) but imho that would be more ooc than all the other options. The only basis for such a descission would be that I (Jeroen) wanted the party to stick together. From Roland's point of view this would be absolutely absurd. He already did not enjoy leading two convicts who he had never seen before. Furthermore he did not need them, as some of the other PC's tend to believe because (again from the eyes of Roland) they were A. not supporters of Heironeous, B. not Paladins, C. Heathens, D. not true to their cause, E. he not familiar, F without honor, G.  convicts, H more trouble then they were worth etc etc Add the distrust against dw7 (which dw7 roleplayed marviously imho) and you will come to the conclussion that this really isn't an option, once the line has been crossed.

So the only real option Roland had was to arrest the convict which lead to his loss of Power (which imho is truly a meta judgement call). Proclaiming he was to arrest Ilan, the party reacted, as I feared, against this course of action, based on ooc information. For one Ilan did not seem all that afraid of a Paladin arresting him, which is by all account strange for a convict who is on LG territory, and in general only out 'on probation'. Dw7 clearly did not make this leap of insight and started a minor protest, along with his normal ridicule of behavior. Disappointed was I in the actions of Tristan, or more, the lack of action.

As mentioned this course of action led to a couple of points which could not be overlooked by a TRUE Paladin. As I was not about to kill another PC or to dominate roleplay I decided that for the sake of the story, the DM, the party and mostly for the sake of the other PC's, it would be best for Roland to leave. For if he stayed, a fight with other PC's would be inevitable. This would undoubtedly torn the party in half, which was NOT my intention.

Clearly Roland had to leave. I would rather sacrifice one character than to destroy a whole party. This way the rest can continue to play although speaking of childish (quoting Mat's words)  only proves YOUR lack of vision (directed only towards Mat) which is frimly underlined by your last few posts. If you do not appreciate REAL roleplaying, than don't bugger us with more actions from DW7, unless you want to keep him as your player character. For I doubt you would have done the same if YOU were playing a Paladin. Playing a Paladin is difficult as is. You would have comprimised which in my point of view is directly opposite of what a true Paladin would do. So please stop your ridicule remarks and think before you post, for I for one was NOT happy to be in a position where the only real roleplaying would be to kill off my own PC! Nice to have amused you!

AS you can see I lay no real blame. It was roleplaying which led me to believe that ic Roland could/would not continue with this party. Action is reaction. Spitting on a Paladins believes and not following his orders seriously troubles a Paladin imho. So there you have it. My side of the story...

If you think you seriously disagree with me, you can email for I will not be posting here. It is too nice a story to conteminate with this stupid argument. Mat you probably disagree, your arrogance leaves you no choice, so I will gladly await your email. 

Jeroen as Roland signing off


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 18, 2003)

*OOC:*


Funny that LG is as unsuitable for PC's as is LE


----------



## Bacter (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree to the proposed leadership of Deepwinter and Ilan, as you probably DO allow alternate visions to influnce our decision-making. I, for one, just like adventuring and I believe, Deepwinter, that that is your goal exactly, so I leave up to you to decide what we will do next. 

You talk sensibly and therefore I don't think that Ilan and you have obtained your status as convicts by committing a too serious crime. If you had done so, governor starke would have never send you with Tristan, Wulf, Roland and me. But I think it is wise to deal with our assignment to investigate the disappearance of the tax-collectors sensibly from now on, leeving no loose ends. 










*OOC:*


 sorry that I couldn't participate for so long, but I've finished the Uni, so I've got plenty of time now!


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: LONG, BUT PLEASE READ (optional for Casper and Jurgen)*



> _Originally posted by Ravellion, to Ilan_
> *I am not telling you off, I am just trying to make sure we do all reach the goal of the game.*



Ah. Quoting myself... the arrogance .

Anyway, only Karsten knows why he did it. If he himself was playing the paladin the arrogant elf would have been dead after yelling one word of blasphemy, no? That's why I think the idea of metagaming is so galling to me.

Anyway, on with the game.


----------



## takew (Feb 18, 2003)

*OOC:*


We have a hut?!?















*OOC:*


Since when is it that Tristan is supposed to be the sidekick of Roland. I really thought that I was allowed to have a character with an opinion… So Tristan judged the situation differently from Roland and he definitely doesn’t take orders from him. (We are all equals you know.) IMHO paladins aren’t the natural leaders. They could be the silant type that just tags along to rid the world of evil. So that is why Roland isn’t that much of a leader in Tristan’s opinion. BUT WHO CARES??








Sorry Ilan and Mr.7, but I still have a mission to complete… J
So I have to ask you to come with me so that we can inform our Lord who send you on this mission about everything that happened. And we can tell him that it is not within our powers to do something about it. I will also put in a good word for you two, since especially Ilan has put much effort in this investigation. 
And yes, if you are than allowed to go freely, I myself would like to accompany thee on you quest through the other parts of this world.

Murmers to himself: Cause in Amstrad it definitely isn’t to be found…


----------



## Ilan (Feb 18, 2003)

Ron

I wouldn’t have attacked the Elf if I was playing the Paladin. (honestly) I think it is a great loss to the campaign that Jeroen retired Roland. I gave him a good way out, I surrendered, since in my mind I have nothing to fear as an Elven Lord, who’s only crime it is to disagree with a Paladin about how to deal with a band of Minotaurs. 

It is true that I wanted some more freedom to play my character and I thought this was the best way to go for that. I wanted to force the Paladin to see that not everything can be explained in his lawful line of thinking. I thought I used a good example. Do you chose to help the village (chaotic good) or do you follow in the path of our mission before it is to late and we lose all the tracks and clues of the four knights (lawful good, maybe lawful neutral)  (I use the handbook terms so I can explain it better.) The way Jeroen played Roland I couldn’t predict how he would respond. It didn’t matter to Ilan which path he would have chosen, because both ways would provided Ilan with something to hold over the head of the Paladin and would give him the means to influence the Paladin and the rest of the party more.

I enjoyed the roleplaying very much and I didn’t guess it would end like this, especially since we gave Roland more than one way to make a choice and he had made his choice, to arrest me. Since I surrendered I didn’t foresee a problem to play along like we did. I also enjoyed Jeroens way of roleplaying. But I do have to agree with Matthys (hey just like ingame) thought that jeroen didn’t respond to the last posts made by us but already made his mind to quit playing with Roland (and altogether with our party as I hear)

You are right about the way I want my characters to be, by the way. Rather with a limp and his moment in the spotlight than some guy who yells “SMASH” 

karsten


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 18, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *It didn’t matter to Ilan which path he [Roland] would have chosen, because both ways would provided Ilan with something to hold over the head of the Paladin and would give him the means to influence the Paladin and the rest of the party more.*



Which was option A, which I hoped.



			
				Ilan said:
			
		

> *(and altogether with our party as I hear)*



For a while, yes.

Play ball!

Oh, Tristan *wasn't supposed to be the sidekick of Roland, but I think that when push came to shove, you would have sided with a paladin as opposed to two convicts* (which you even called names the first time you saw them - in game time just a few days ago).

And you didn't post much anyway.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 18, 2003)

Tristan is a paladin as well?


----------



## takew (Feb 18, 2003)

*OOC:*




> And you didn't post much anyway.



Right... What is that supposed to mean? 

I never played my character as Lawful Stupid/Slavish. He thought that the mind of our "friend" just worked in mysterious ways. So have sex with him.


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 18, 2003)

What that was supposed to mean was that when you don't post much people start to assume things. People don't know what kind of character you are when you don't show it often enough. DW7s post shows just how much people know about your character: Don't necessarily post more often (you post most next to me) but post a bit more... well... long! .

You had to say OOC what you actually think of Roland! Why don't you state it through roleplaying? In Character, DW7, Ilan, Wulf and Diactum still don't really know where you stand in the issue (although your last post clarified a bit). You, as a priest of Heironeous, have slightly more leeway in these things, but you are still Lawful Good. And if you do not act as such, you will lose your domain powers. Which is the prerequisite for a lot of your characters abilities - so in a way, your character is exactly as hindered as a paladin except that as opposed to a code of conduct, you just have certain beliefs... those are, however, the beliefs of Heironeous, which are still quite strict (though not as strict as a paladin).


----------



## takew (Feb 18, 2003)

*OOC:*


The biggest problem was that Ronald and Tristan were supposed to go way back with there friendship. But if Ronald commanded Tristan the way he did in his last post and only than, their friendship wouldn't have lasted this long. So sorry that I came this late with this characteristic, but I never before had to react on a situation like this.
Second, IMHO Lawful Good and Heironeous don’t mean that Tristan is supposed to jump when a pally says so. He has a mind of his own you know. A can’t recall a situation in witch Ilan did anything that strokes with my beliefs. So there was no need for an arrestment (stupid isn’t evil or chaotic. It is just stupid (in Tristan’s point of view that is)).


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 19, 2003)

[Heiroenous hasn't forsaken you yet now has he? I boldfaced something in one of my previous posts. That's the last I want to hear about this]

On with the show!

Tristan Said:



> Sorry Ilan and Mr.7, but I still have a mission to complete…
> So I have to ask you to come with me so that we can inform our Lord who send you on this mission about everything that happened. And we can tell him that it is not within our powers to do something about it. I will also put in a good word for you two, since especially Ilan has put much effort in this investigation.
> And yes, if you are than allowed to go freely, I myself would like to accompany thee on you quest through the other parts of this world.
> 
> Murmers to himself: Cause in Amstrad it definitely isn’t to be found…


----------



## Spellsword (Feb 19, 2003)

OOC/ My opinion can be summarised in three words: bunch of bollocks!
seriously, ask yourself this question: 
you are surrounded by a group of strangers half of them cool guys, half of them beautiful girls. They ask you what was your latest business...and you know it was posting a reply on this thread..would you say something in line of: well, I ....expressed my opinion in an argument with my other 20+ friends about a game of er..D&D...ehm...beacuse the paladin this and role playing that....and do not forget metagaming....


most likely you would be laughed at so hard that you would sponteously combust and burn to a crisp.....(like it happens in cartoons)


The point I am obviously trying to make is come to your senses, play an enjoyable game and do noet treat it like life depends on it........and jeroen, please join, you were one of the main driving forces of our game!..../OOC


----------



## Bacter (Feb 20, 2003)

allright Tristan, well spoken, you reflect my opinion as well. Let's head back to the governor and explain to him why we will probably not go on with this mission. We have to tell him that Roland has left us to go his own way and that we have reasons not to engage the minotaurs: They might not at all be involved  in the disappearance of the tax-collectors and more importantly, as Ilan has reported back from his reconnaissance-mission, there are too many of them.

Therefore, if everybody agrees, let's head back to town and show our case to the governor! And afterwards: let us drink huge amounts of C2H5OH containing fluids to adress our gods for better fortune in the future! says Diactum with sparks of longing in his eyes.


----------



## takew (Feb 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


 My last post was on: 02-18-2003 04:06 PM since than only one person replied, so I expect that we can go to the governor and see what happens there after we inform him. 







"Let us ride now and make haste. For I don’t want to lose any more time whit all this chit chat." Tristan walks to the door (are we still in our hut?) and starts walking. Expecting that he WILL be followed... 









*OOC:*


Please don't make a fuzz about it... But of course you will. What AM I thinking


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 21, 2003)

Will you pass through the village? [Oh, and it's fuss... fuzz actually hurts my eyes, so I *had* to correct you ]


----------



## Ilan (Feb 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


Ofcourse there is a fuzzzz 







"I'm not going back. And I know I also speak for Deepwinter when I say that we are going to leave Amstrad in a hurry. As we said, you can come with us. I believe that Dactum and Wulf are going ass well, so your friends will be with you atleast. I have to warn you though, it is not going to be like with Roland. But we treat everyone as equals and there will be no pillaging, well not a lot atleast,  I smile.  We ride where ever we feel like riding and abide our own laws. Well, what do you think. You can think about it until we are ready to leave. I'll go make the horses ready for departure."

"Deepwinter, Bactum, Wulf, pack your gear, we will leave in a bit."


----------



## takew (Feb 22, 2003)

Fuzzzz??


> I believe that Dactum and Wulf are going *ass* well,




"Pillaging? There will be no pillaging you say? Of course there will be no pillaging. Not even a bit you hear me. But apart from that, I must warn you that you are convicts and if you leave Amstrad you will be fugitives as(s) well… And when you become fugitives for the law of Amstrad, it will be my duty to arrest you anyway. And THAT was a thing I tried to stay away from by going back to the governor. So I beg you please come whit me for I can get you out of this situation. And after that happens, my hart will let me follow you on your journey. And by the looks of it, the group could use someone like me. Not only for the close combat but also to keep you, sir Ilan, on a straight path.
So please, be wise and solve this now instead of running away from the issue. Do it and come with me my… friend." Tristan puts out his hand to Ilan as a gesture of friendship.


----------



## Ilan (Feb 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


I reach out and kiss him







I shake his hand like warriors do. With the hand on eachothers wrists. "Ok, we will come with you. But it ends there. We will ride with you to the governor, but we will leave Amstrad when it is done. And if the governor will not listen to reason, we will take our chances as fugitives. Now let's get ready."


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 22, 2003)

On the way back to Delarom, do you ignore the village or do you pass through it? Will you travel by night or by day? Will you travel with flying banner or move through any available forest, make us of cover and try to keep a low profile? What is the marching order? What you all don't seem to get is that by simplifying your commands and stating "We go" I have *so* little information to go on, that your rushing is actually counterproductive...

Ranger Patrick:"I would like you to leave my cabin before nightfall by the way. For... personal reasons."

It will be dark in one hour.

[Fuzz


----------



## takew (Feb 24, 2003)

We are in Amstrad so there is no need to be over protective. IMHO we should be able to travel by daylight without any problem that is worth mentioning. Now Roland is gone, Tristan suggests that he will take the front together with Ilan 







*OOC:*


Good spot and track





 and that Spellsword (name?) takes the back. The spellcasters can operate from the centre of the group. We travel light.


----------



## Ilan (Feb 24, 2003)

And fast, I want to arrive in the city and see the governor before Roland does.


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 24, 2003)

So what will you do this night?


----------



## takew (Feb 24, 2003)

After all the events of the last day, Tristan sugest to make camp early so that we can ride at... sunrise.









*OOC:*


You can make up the watches yourself I guess. Bacter doesn't have if I remember correctly


----------



## Ilan (Feb 24, 2003)

I advise my companions to ride on till midnight and take only a few hours rest before moving again. The following day will be spend in a normal way but the pace will be high.


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 24, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *I advise my companions to ride on till midnight and take only a few hours rest before moving again. The following day will be spend in a normal way but the pace will be high. *



Please all post your opinions on this.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 24, 2003)

"No, we will take things easy, no need to hurry to the city. We need a good nights rest if we want to appear in front of the governor in proper shape. Riding all night will make us look wearyand will not aid our cause.

To Ilan:

We have nothing to fear, don't forget that the law is still on our side. A single knight in full plate will not travel too fast through the forest, and I am sure that Roland will need some time to make up his report as well

To all:

Let's travel until nightfall and set up camp in less Minotaur crowded lands, we don't attend the village and ride again at first light tomorrow


----------



## takew (Feb 24, 2003)

Tristan digs in his memory in the hope that he finds anything on a punishment for ignoring a paladins order here in Amstrad.

Just to make sure that he won't be arrested when arriving in the city. 









*OOC:*


And his opinion is that we should take some rest... duh.


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 25, 2003)

As the both of you were hired as civilians (Neither of you had any rank in the Amstradan army) by the crown of Amstrad, neither of you had any authority over the other, regardless of the respect certain Amstradan government officials have/had for either of you. Sir Roland Goldsteel's nobility is unimportant in Amstrad, since the royal family rules the country centrally, and not through a feudal system. 

However, if any of your actions are judged to be against the laws of Amstrad, while actually in service of Amstrad, you can be tried for treason. The penalties of treason are quite severe.

So far however, you have no reason to think you have broken any laws.

[Take, could you write up an NPC for me? (S)he has to be a Xth level something/10th level Weapon Master, at least 40 years old, human, who used to teach you (ie your old master)? You don't become a Weapon Master by visiting inns and taverns, nor even through using your sword a lot, so you need a Teacher. (S)he hence needs a lot of ranks in Profession (teacher) as well. Thank you!]


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 25, 2003)

So after an hour's walk we break to set up camp. I'll do the cooking, since it beats going into the forest to look for wood. Guard duties as always (so wake me when something happens)


----------



## Spellsword (Feb 25, 2003)

Wulf speaking in an exicted voice: 

/OOC so that seems to be my name mr. take..../OOC

Finally, the adventures continue....I was so fed up with all this awful squabbling...and thank you for enthrusting me with the rear guard...I will fulfill my task properly!

/OOC this implies I agree with travelling (light) until nightfall (though that is only one hour away ) and then speed to the city/OOC


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 25, 2003)

8% chance per hour for random encounter:
Roll 1: 19.
Roll 2: 35.
Roll 3: 35.
Roll 4: 11.
Roll 5: 9.
Roll 6: 21.
Roll 7: 21.
Roll 8: 61.

Your night is undisturbed.


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 25, 2003)

[Actually, I can't be bothered with Random encounters at the moment]

You arrive at the city gates of Delarom a few hours after noon of Moonday, the 3rd day of Brewfest festival. You know that the festival grounds are situated on the other side of town.

"Weapons please"


----------



## takew (Feb 25, 2003)

"Her my good man. My sword... AND DON'T LOSE IT! Here is a silverpiece. Go in peace and may Heironeous be you gide"


----------



## Ilan (Feb 25, 2003)

"Here, take my bow and sword. And here something for your trouble." I hand him 10 gp. "Mabye you can help me? Do you might know if there has arrived a Knight with on his shield a holy symbol of your truest god? He traveled alone and his horse must have looked fatiqued." I hold my hand on another one of my beltpouches containing some 10 gp, and look to him with a friendly face.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 25, 2003)

*OOC:*


10 smeggin' GP?!







I use no weapons, all I cary is this staff. It could be regarded as a weapon, but surely you wouldn't deprive an old man of his walking stick

If the guards insist of taking the staff, I hand it to them adding:

Keep it safe, keep it secret, tell no one!









*OOC:*


Damn, what's wrong with me? I.a.w. DW7 will try not to cause delay


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 25, 2003)

To Deepwinter: "You can keep your simple staff sir. But you don't strike me as particularly old. Eh, I can't be bothered... sign your name in the book for those of you who have given their weapons into crown custody, and please move along in a timely manner."

To Ilan: "Ten gold? Thank you!" (he puts them in his belt pouch quickly) "Unfortunately no, I have not seen such a man. Well actually, I've seen dozens of them, but never riding alone." While looking at your other gold: "Er... you could try the other gate?"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 26, 2003)

Following Tristan, we enter the city quickly

Lead the way, noble Priest! Hopefully the Governor will receive us soon, let's get this over with, I am not at all too comfortable in this walled city of many laws...


----------



## takew (Feb 26, 2003)

"The laws of Amstrad won't be a problem. If you keep to them. And I would rather be seen as a swordsman than a priest. For my skills are much better with the sword than with divine spells. But as you said, lets go." 









*OOC:*


Do you HAVE to give that man 10gp after I gave him 0,1gp... It makes MY roleplaying a bit strange. Since I gave him allready A LOT OF MONEY!!! Should be a days work... So please start playing a bit more realistic on this matter.


----------



## Ravellion (Feb 26, 2003)

[Although I don't agree with the 1sp a day theory in the DMG (it makes no sense compared to the prices of goods, services and property) and think 1 gp per day is a lot more logical, giving 10 gp then means somone giving you... something like 300 euros. An insane tip, and a way with which you have now branded yourself as "an idiot with too much money" - which is why he sent you to the other gate.]

You arrive at the governer's estate. You are let in, and have to wait for a while. Some merchant lookin-type comes out of the room you talked in earlier, about a week ago, with the governor, who is dressed to go: "Ah...Care to join me to watch the circus performers? I have a special invitation and must attend. Protocol, you see. We could discuss the matters you have been investigating on the way..." he hastily adds "if you'll excuse me during the walk there that is, Hayward." addressed to the merchant type. He turn s to you again, and adds:"So what happened? I see Roland is not with you... attending religious ceremonies I assume?"

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pretending not to have heard that last remark:

We would love to accompagny you to the circus grounds, although we do not know the way

After we start walking DW7 nudges Tristan in the ribs to start explaining his cause and our future course of action

...


----------



## takew (Feb 27, 2003)

"My old friend Roland is not with us because he chose to leave us. This all happened after a difference of opinion about the course of the investigation. Roland had a different opinion about our mission than the rest of us. And as stubborn as he is, he decided to leave us. For I didn't follow one of his orders concerning sir Ilan. The two of them had a little word fight and Roland wanted me to arrest sir Ilan, though he hadn't committed any crime according to our law. So I refused. And since Roland himself realised that Ilan wasn’t acting out of law, he chose to leave us.
But the group and myself were now in a position in witch we weren’t able to deal with the mission at hand. And further more; we found out about a group of minotaures who are blackmailing the city. But the outnumber us 4 to 1, so we were forced to return without finishing the mission. So I ask you now, could you be so kind and take this assignment from us. Also I want to put in a good word for sir Ilan and mister Deepwinter, for they both put a lot of effort in this mission. Witch speaks in their favour. So if you don’t mind, I would like to go and see more of the world with the group that stands for you now. Please, set them free and let us go. Great things can be done in the name of Heironeous. This group has the ability to make a difference… Sir.
"


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 1, 2003)

[strange, I never got an automatic reply when take posted, so I thought he did not... manually checking the boards is the only way I guess]

"Though this matter has not been properly resolved, IU'll take your word for it that you trulybelieve taht nothing could  be done. I'll accept that. I cannot pay you the sum I promised because of this though. I will pay you all 60 Amstradan Gold Crowns for your efforts, though I would like to speak to Ilan and 'Deepwinter' 7 alone after the circus"

[rest of the post will follow tomorrow, it is late here now, and I am a bit drunk, and played poker for 5 hours straight... (and ended up losing a total of £1. before the lasst hand I was making a profit of course  )  ]


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 2, 2003)

The brewfest grounds are full of men, women and children drinking vast quantities of beer. Everyone already seems to be quite merry. Some men are starting to build a big bonfire for the festivities that night.

The circus show promises to be very entertaining. You are seated on the second row, while governor Starke is seated next to the commander of the army contingent, discussing some trivial matters before the show starts.

The show contains several acrobats, a dire lion, and an illusionist using his powers of illusion for comedy and amazement.

After the show the Governor asks to have a private word with Deepwinter 7.

You return to his abode in about ten minutes. (Expect an email)

What the rest of you do is, well, up to you.


----------



## Bacter (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice show! could not have done it better myself. Especially the illusionary part! Too bad I have not spend more time with this craft myself. I suggest that we engage upon some of the festivities here while Ilan and DW7 talk with mr. Starke. Since there is a party goin' on, why not take advantage of it!
 

Glancing around where the nearest tap is and already reaching in his handy haversack for some cps...

The drinks are on me! Let us consume these dandy beers hastly and hope for a fortunate future! Afterwards let us set course to... 

Diactum stops for a moment and adresses Deepwinter

Where is it exactly that we are going? 









*OOC:*


 sorry guys.. been away for 8 days::: snowboarding in France


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 4, 2003)

[Just waiting for Deepwinter 7 to reply to whatever Governor Starke said to him in private]

Most people at the part do not seem to be full out partying. Of course, there are still 4 more days in the brewfest (and 1 day of worship) before it's back to business as usual, but you also gathere that people are still nervous about the Drow raids.

[I compiled a spellbook for you Bacter, I grew impatient]


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 4, 2003)

(You wouldn't have forgotten  what day it is today now, have you?)


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 5, 2003)

*Wulf clapping:*

Clap, clap, clap 


/OOC we are staaaalllliiinnnggg...../OOC


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 5, 2003)

[The offender has been sent an email... or actually two. One with personal game infromation which he may or may not disclose, one 48 hours later with "hey, post blast it!"]


----------



## Ilan (Mar 5, 2003)

OOC]Didn't really have the time available to reply, but here it is[/OOC]

I go in search of a messenger.

A letter needs to be delivered to Lord Culvan. 

"My lord,

I have some sad news for you.  The visit to your friend has lead to her unfortunate death. She lost her life while helping us on our quest. We have come back no wiser from the place where she left her life. I do not know where we stand with our quest. I will not know where we will travel but I will keep in contact with you.

My regards,

Sir Ilan Moonbow


The second one letter that needs to be delivered is for the Elven king. But I go in search for Elves that also visit this festival to deliver this message.

"My noble king,

I have grave news. I must report to you that our comrade has fallen in combat. In our adventures we stumbled upon a portal, that led us to drow land. Little did we know that we would appear in the middle of their city. In a short but furious battle Deepwinter Seven, my noble friend and I would have surely died, were it not for the sacrifice of our Friend. He hold on long enough for Deepwinter to rescue me from the mercy of the drow blades. With that he payed the ultimate price. I know he will live on in the stars.

The following will aslso be a setback. I believe that our borders with Amstrad are not as safe as we think. Since I have been here I have been looked upon as if I was a foul being send from the hells. I have been arrested for unleashing drow onto the land. I have been forced to travel with a knight of poor faith. He mislead his friends when the time was there that they needed him the most. I fear that the rest of the knights of Amstrad are just like him. This only strengthens my beliefs that tey are in fact in possesion of the artifact that was stolen from the Dwarves. They might be a threat to the way of life as we know it. 

In Sorrow, 

Your faithfull subject Lord Ilan Moonbow

After I have done this I will keep a low profile and stay at the Inn that we stay in.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 5, 2003)

You find a halfling messenger willing to go to the Elves. The reply you get from most human messengers is: "I do not collect arrows, and even if I did, getting elven arrows between the eyes is a very quick way to end  your collecting hobby". the price for that messenger is included in your lavish 200 a month upkeep.

The human messenger who goes all the way to Dhunraven says that it might not arrive till spring (ie. 6 months from now), and hence would require 180 gold pieces to bring the message. If you want a more efficient way to bring the message, you should find magical means.

You are the only elf in this Fortress/Town.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 6, 2003)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys was drunk the past 10 days







After returning from Governor Starke, DW7 searches for his friends on the festival ground. Having found Ilan and gathered the rest of the party if possible, he asks to go for supper somewhere to discuss future events.

When agreed upon, or if necessary when together on the festival grounds DW7 starts the conversation

Dear friends, I just returned from a short meeting with the Governor, who gave me some valuable information regarding the quest that Ilan and I have been pursuing the last couple of months. This quest has served as the context for our actions, and has proven to be both rewarding and interesting. 

Let me tell you a little about it's content

Not too long ago the city of Dunraven was attacked by Turok's band, a famous group of adventurers of low demeanor. Their purpose was to kidnap an old dwarven man of royal blood, who goes by the name of Grimir. This man who, apart from being a personal friend of Ilan and I, supposedly had some knowledge of a mighty artifact called the Tome of Rulership by Devine Right. 

The pursuit of both Grimir and this artifact has led us to lawful Amstrad, since lord Khulvan tracked the contractors of Turok's band to somewhere in this region. Our meddling with the drow were an attempt to find these contractors for we believed them to reside somewhere in the structure that eventually proved to contain a direct portal to a drow underdark city. 

Ever since we got arrested for the surface raid that was the result of our -uhum- invasion of the Drow city, our quest has stalled. Since we found no new information, regarding either the presence of the Tome, or any news from the whereabouts of Grimir, and since our main relationship in this has not made it out of the Drow city alive, Ilan and I thought it best to leave this law infected place. 

But it seems that our actions have not gone unnoticed by the Drow alone. Governor Starke knows about our quest and knows about Grimir, but most importantly he knows someone who can help us further. He is a half-elven who goes by the name of Gregian, and we can find him in the Kings Cavelry after sunsdown.

My suggestion is to go look for this man, to see what he has up his sleeves. In some respects this quest seems doomed to me, but I think we at least should hear this man out. Afterwards we can decide whether to follow his leads, or to take a new route altogether.

What do you think comrades?


----------



## takew (Mar 6, 2003)

Well, I must say that it explains some things. Like the drow-incident. And why you came to a country that you both are not really fond of to say the least. In my opinion, it would be the best idea to hear the ½-Elf out. After that we indeed can set out our path. Weather it will be in Amstrad or any other part of the world. It suits me fine. 

For I am in search of a lost item that can be anywhere…


----------



## Bacter (Mar 6, 2003)

Wooooooh... some serious matters here... You are on to something big! I must say... this might be VERY interesting. Could you tell us more on this divine artifact? And Deepwinter or Ilan, do you have any belongings (or bodyparts) or any extra information of this Dwarf? Because if you have, I know a spell that allows me to see and hear him at any distance. In this way we can find out some clues on his whereabouts. However, this spell is extremely difficult and I need a very expensive mirror to cast the spell. So therefore, the dwarf and the artifact must be worth the effort.

But so far, of course it sounds like a good idea to check Gregian out.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 6, 2003)

*WulF:*

/OOC Wulf gets vision from a pasrt life where he is being scorched by spell of some drow mage....../OOC

Wulf speaking excited: 

Finally, action and adventures await us again! I cannot wait until we leave this place festered with common man, indulging themselves with senseless conspicious comsumption of food and alcohol....yugh


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 6, 2003)

[Only Ilan has not yet replied, but I think he'll be up for it as well if the four of you want to go the Kings Cavalry. Bacter - that mirror is not used up if it is listed as a Focus. Only if it is a Arcane Material Component is it used up]

The Kings Cavalry is not at all as glamorous as its name implies. The interior is dark and brown, and, probably because of the festival, there aren't that many people there. You do notice Mr. Shilsen* there chatting to someone not unlike him at all; old, grey and sagely looking.

The rest of the bar seems to be mostly empty apart from a few drunk travellers who probably use this dark brown smokehole as a sleeping place. You surmise that it might get busier after the bonfire fest is over.

There is no sign of a half elf yet. The bartender is a well groomed individual in reasonably fine clothes. The prices for lodging in the inn are written in chalk on a blackboard behind him. Apparently, he offers "Special Rooms for Dwarves, Elves and Halflings". They are three times as expensive as the normal rooms.

*= The old guy who apparently gave Shadowfoe to Tobias.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 6, 2003)

I destroy the letter that was supposed to be for Lord Culvan and I give the other letter to the Halfling for him to deliver.









*OOC:*


You assumed right, I join them







"We might as well make ourselves comfortable, I'll get some drinks.

Barkeep, some of your finest wine for me and my friends here. And send a bottle of wine to that table." I point at the table where I see Mr. Shilsen. "Thank you, my good man."


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 6, 2003)

Mr. Shilsen accepts the wine, and toasts on your behalf. He seems to be surprised seeing you here, and asks in his calm old voice, yet still somewhat loudly: "I didn't know you were still in town. Perhaps I'll have the opportunity to buy you a drink later this festival?"

As soon as you pour all the wine in all the glasses and the bottle is empty, psionic energy erupts around you, and Deepwinter 7 recognises it as a power he himself knows as "finger of fire". The bottle gets hit by a short bolt of fire and explodes, shards all flying away to the wall, and at the same time a Half Elf stands before your table, his invisibility power shattered because of his offensive action. A half Elf two of you have seen before, in a wooden shack just North of Thornfrost.

"It's been nearly a year, and about a 100 miles. If I'd known it was you, with an even greater entourage than you had before, I would have rolled out the red carpet and gotten you a thieves' banquet. As it is now, my company is all you shall have. Tell me, what brings you here _exactly_? Governor Starke couldn't have told me everything." He pulls up a chair and seems intent on listening, though with a very cocky smile on his face at the same time. He obviously hasn't been doing too badly - though the name Gregian is oviously different from the name he used last time.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 6, 2003)

Somewhat surprised by the sudden and overly prestidiguous entrance of the half elven, DW7 quickly recovers and addresses Gregian in person

So, _Gregian_ or whatever you call yourself around these parts, our paths have crossed again. Indeed we are still in pursuit of Grimir the Dwarf and the legend of the Tome of Rulership by Divine Right. Since you seem to share some of our objectives, we might be of some use to one other. We'll tell you what we can, but as it goes with information, it's value diminishes by sharing. It's an eye for an eye here, so get that cocky look of your face, buy us a new bottle of wine and don't pretend to be such a hotshot. 

Your mere psionic talents don't impress me although you use them with pride. 









*OOC:*


Please don't make us type in everything again ... We tell him our story if it's mutually beneficial, we hopefully gain some new facts in return


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 6, 2003)

He says that Gregian will do. After listening to your story, every now and then filling in your words for you, showing that he knows all this already, he starts talking: All what you;ve said is the same from what Governor Starke told me... I am somewhat surprised that is all you have to go on, he knows practically nothing. Alright, my employers, who are very powerful and resourceful indeed, are also interested in the Tome. They couldn't care less about the dwarf however, and seem to think Turok, and his employers, wasted his time kidnapping him. There is a far more reliable source of information than a stubborn old dwarf, and it is right here in Amstrad. So far, they have not been able to find anyone brave enough to go.

I'll tell you what I'm on about: from what I've heard, some 50 years before Amstrad gained its Royal house it still has today, a mage guild, congregating in the middle of nowhere, three days inland from here, apparently did what noone has tried since. Apparently they did some very powerful magic, and no one dares go near them today. The whole cliche "whoever goes there shall never return" shtick. Now, I know nothing about the Arcane, and I couldn't care less anyway. What I do know is that among the research notes of Saljara the Many Faceted is a detailed study of an item she referred to as The Tome of Rulership by Divine Right. Sounds familiar right? My employers want those notes.

You might be wondering what you'll get in return: They'll grant you a very special and customised gift, administered by yours truly. A permanent tattoo that will increase abilities you already have, allow you to perform a certain task as though you were inhumanely talented with it, or... well whatever you want really. It draws upon the powers of magic and psionics and could help you greatly in your further travels. I have given one to a friend of mine, a depiction of a grasshopper, which allows him to make jumps usually only performed by the men and women of the Order of Mental Mastery.

All you have to do is enter the wilderness, find the isolated mageguild, and barter for a copy of the research notes. As a note of confidence, my employers have offered you this as an incentive, spend it however you wish. All you have to do is accept and it's yours."
He throws a pouch on the table from his belt. The pouch has a blue hand design stitched in it. Gregian adds: "Fifty pieces of pure platinum. Just to tide you over, and help you make the right decision. I'll be here again next time tomorrow. If you will do it, you'll need to tell me what kind of tattoo you want. I need to gather ingredients so that I won't have to give up personal power to create them."


----------



## Ilan (Mar 7, 2003)

"That is a great reward that you have to give. Is it possible that I can have the excellent scent of a Wolf so I can track my enemies better. Or that I can climb walls like a spider,  be as strong as a bear, as cunning as a fox?? You get my drift. What are the limitations??"


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 7, 2003)

"Hardly any, though the power of the effect will be limited. All of the things you mentioned seem to be possible however. Just name the creature whose qualities you want to emulate, and it'll happen."


----------



## Ilan (Mar 8, 2003)

"Ok, I'll take the scent of the Wolf then. That will be an advantage over any ranger possible. I will be the greatset one ever."


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 9, 2003)

*WULF:*

OOC/ I take it we can all have a cool tatoo..../OOC

Before we all start exclaiming which animal characteristics we would like to have, it might be wise to discuss who takes what sort of tatoo, so the whole party benefits from the new skills we can possibly acquire... there is no point in all of us having simliar tatoos I think


----------



## Ilan (Mar 9, 2003)

"I see your point, but I don't think the rest of the party is interested in taking a tattoo which will improve your ability to smell. I believe the party can only benefit when I improve my ability to track, since I am the scout of the group."


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 9, 2003)

"Beware though that the 'magic' is unpredictable. A tattoo of a red dragon might make you resistant to fire, but it might also do something different, like make you actually able to breath fire, or give you the Dragon's keen senses.  I'll be leaving you now, and you will be able to tell me all tomorrow. Dicuss to your hearts content... I take it that you'll investigate and acquire the research notes?"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 9, 2003)

We'll accept your assignment to go to the Mage's Guild then. As for the tattoo, give me the powers of a dolphin, agile and fast in the waters of the sea.

Any tips, references etc?


----------



## takew (Mar 9, 2003)

"The mission sounds interesting. As for a tattoo. I would be honoured if you could empower me with the strengths and speed of the cheetah."


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 10, 2003)

*Wulf:*

A challenging mission in my opnion. I am eager to go. I choose be as gracious as a cat....that is the tattoo I would like....


----------



## Ilan (Mar 11, 2003)

"It seems a like a good idea to check this out. It will improve our knowledge of the artifact greatly and it might give us a clue about how it works.

I assume it is late and that we have an Inn in which we stay. If we are back at the Inn, or this is the Inn in which we will stay, I wait for a chance to talk to deepwinter in private.

"Do you think it is possible to use the artifact for evil, because I trust the Halfelf as far as I can throw his inpure dead body. He might even work for the same people that hired Turok's band. We might have to watch our back once we have the information. Bacter might know more about how the artifact can be used and if it can be used for more than one purpose. As I can see he must know a great deal about the arts of magic."

"I think we might have a balanced group now. It was a good idea to join up with them. They seem talented enough to help us reach our goals. Well I will let you rest now. Think about what I said and i will see you in the morning. We will talk then. Good night, mon ami."


----------



## Bacter (Mar 12, 2003)

Diactum says to Gregian:

Well dear sir, could you equip me with a tattoo displaying on owl, sitting on the branch of an ancient oak tree? Hopefully this allows me to improve my wisdom and knowledge of ancient events.

After Gregian has left the premises, Diactum adresses to all:

I think I have learnt about this mage guild... Back in my home-village, I once met a very old travelling sage who told me that some ground-breaking research was once carried out by a mage guild in Amstrad. A pack of wizards in this guild were investigating the possibilities to extend their life duration so that they could possess more time to experiment with magic. However, I don't know if they succeeded or not and I don't know if there were any complications. As we were told by Gregian, no one ever returns there...

So I happen to know the location of this guild, but only from what I was told. I think it is located three days travelling to the south-east, though we have to search a bit more when we arrive in those regions.

Shall we depart when we have had our second meeting with Gregian tomorrow?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 12, 2003)

After you book a room and rest in an inn, you all enjoy a good night's worth of sleep. It is the fourth day of the Brewfest festival, but today it is Godsday, and worship takes a central position to most citizens of Delarom. Shops are closed, as a re the stalls on the festival ground. A preacher does try to convert those people not in the temples to the worship of Pelor however.

[assuming you don't want to do anything today

You meet up with Gregian again in that inn, and he is very pleased that you take the assignment. He hopes to see you again soon. He will check messages in this very inn on a regular basis, while he collects components for the powerful ink required for the tattoos you want.

"I wish you good luck and may Farlanghn be with you on your travels!" 

I take it you won't set out till the 5th? If you still want any supplies, this is the time to purchase them.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 12, 2003)

"We will leave today, who needs supplies when I can just make my way around the forest.  We will see when we see you. Now it is time for a good meal to start our day with, so we don't have to stop to eat before noon."

I get myself ready to travel after I finished eating and then I go make the horses ready. If the party doesn't object to travelling today. After that we ride


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 12, 2003)

[Ilan, do I understand correctly that you want to leave on the evening of the fourth? 3 hours before it gets dark?]


----------



## Ilan (Mar 13, 2003)

[Is it evening already, wow time goes by when you are doing nothing]

Consider my post to take place the next morning.

"Gentlemen, LET'S RIDE"


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 13, 2003)

Does everyone agree with Ilan? Departing on the morning of the 5th?


----------



## Bacter (Mar 13, 2003)

Ok lads... let's ride south-eastwards after a good breakfast! says Diactum on the morning of the 5th


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 14, 2003)

*WULF:*

Let us ride, we have dwelled in this pit of urban deprivaty for far to long....my father would be terribly disappointed if he knew how few I have been up to now!


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 14, 2003)

*OOC:*


...







Let's RIDE


----------



## takew (Mar 14, 2003)

"Leave everything that can be spared behind…"


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 14, 2003)

The first day and night are travelled peacefully on paths through the Amstradan farmland. On the sixth day of Brewfest festival however, around noon, you travel through a forest which would take too long too bypass. It rains heavily, and the ground is soggy. Nonetheless, some people apparently have gone out in this weather as well: you encounter a group of six humanoid shapes which seem to be in waiting. They might even be in ambush. The distance is generally about 130 feet, though they are spread about 50 feet amongst themselves.

The initiative order is:
Ilan: 21 (Not suprised)
Deepwinter 7: 18 (surprised)
Hobgoblin 1: 17
Human: 17
Wulf: 16 (surprised )
Goblin: 16
Diactum: 11 (Surprised)
Orc: 10
Tristan: 9 (not surprised)
Hobgoblin 2: 9
Bugbear: 3

What do you do? Trees abound so straight movement is not possible, missile combat is hindered because of rain, wind and foliage.

Please act in initiative order: if you are surprised, you can't do anything first round (which starts now), but in any case, do try to stay in turn. If you want you can post ahead of time, but the situation might have changed between your post and when your action actually happens, so beware. Next up: Ilan.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 14, 2003)

I draw my bow and yell:
"Who are you, Identify yourself. Or I will shoot."


----------



## takew (Mar 15, 2003)

Tristan starts casting Divine Favor on himself 







*OOC:*


+3 to hit & +3 dmg for 1 min (10 rounds)





 and informs the rest of the party about the coming danger.









*OOC:*


@x%aG&# is that my initiative??


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 15, 2003)

After Ilan says his words, you hear a shrill voice: "It's them! It's them! Attack!"

Ilan sees that some of the humanoid shapes don't seem to be paying attention yet. It seems to be a strange assortment of two Hobgoblins, an orc, a goblin, a human and a bugbear. The goblin seems to be hiding very well, and only Ilan sees him.

[OOC: Take, read Divine Favor again please]


----------



## Bacter (Mar 15, 2003)

If the alleged attackers are still coming closer at the time that Diactum is allowed to act, Diactum reaches in his handy haversack to acquire a piece of leather [ooc: spell component] and casts the spell "mage armor" on himself. If the attackers somehow seize to attack us, Diactum just awaits further events.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 15, 2003)

Notes on map: For diagonal distance calculation: First diagonal counts as 5 feet, second as 10 feet. For spell and power targeting with a radius: target them in the crossing of 4 squares.


----------



## takew (Mar 15, 2003)

*OOC:*


lol *caster levels* i don't have... so let it be *bless* then the spell i casted. +1 to hit for everyone, that is i m correct







Waiting for Ilan to take his second turn....


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 15, 2003)

Though you hear a voice, the sound is muffled through the wind and the rain. It did sound like spellcasting, but no visible effect appears on the battlefield.

Tristan cast a spell, granting each of you Heironeous's blessing, which makes you feel a bit more courageous. [a +1 Morale bonus to hit and a +2 moral bonus to saves vs. Fear. Please make sure you list everything the spell has to offer when casting one: Bonus type, duration, exact effect, save DC if applicable]

The bugbear not really visible earlier makes a quick dash to the next tree (3 squares down and 2 squares right) His massive frame is protected by full plate armour. His footsteps make a heavy sound and you hear water and mud splashing up.

[I am going to let you roll instead of me as a test. Note the circumstance modifiers: -2 per range category to ranged combat due to wind, on top of normal penalties. Because of the mud, everyone counts as medium encumbered, including your horses, which reduces them to a 40ft. movement rate.]

Surprise round is over: Next up is Ilan in the first regular round.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 16, 2003)

*WUlf:*

OOC/sorry DM....where is the OOC thread?...anyway here are my spells:
0 read magic, detect magic, mage hand, disrupt
1 Magic missile, mage armor, shocking grasp, expeditious retreat
2 mirror image, invisibility, bulls strength
 /OOC

Let THIS spell protect me against those foul beats...... 

(casts mage armor as first action)


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

The ooc thread is here. You might want to visit it, I have a few questions.

Ilan is still up next.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 16, 2003)

*OOC:*


I assume that deepwinter has blessed my arrows, since he does that every day. Otherwise reduce my attack with three 







I yell to Tristan: "Cover me, so I can fire my bow. Deepwinter, arrange for some front line fighters."

I draw back my bowstring and fire at the one with the least amount of cover. Your character known as the GOBLIN. Don't want him to pop up everywhere.

Attack one = 17 + 17 - 2= 33   damage = 4
Attack two = 17 + 17 - 2= 33   damage = 5
Attack three = 9 + 12 -2= 20  damage = 4









*OOC:*


Keep your panties on


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

I still don't know which square you are on Ilan.

Your first two shots hit the mark and you hear yelps of pain from the goblin, which are easily heard despite the sound of the pouring rain.

The last shot seems to disappear into the forest.

Ilan: Remember +3 enhancement bonus to hit and damage from metaphysical weapon next round.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 16, 2003)

DW7 rides up to Ilans right side to enchant his arrows with the _Metaphysical Weapon_ power

Everyone, try to pick out these opponents one by one, concentrate on the human first, unless being directly threatened by another! Tristan protect Diactum and Wulf, Ilan and I will fight together. 

The bugbear I will distract with one of my summonings later. Fight first, ask questions later. Let's give them hell!


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 16, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 manifests his power, and nothing is noticeable except a sudden change to Ilan's arrows: they now glow with a pale silver radiance. It seemed that all Deepwinter 7 had to do to achieve this was concentrate.

Not even a second after that happened, three arrows zoomed in, most likely coming from the hobgoblin on the far right of the battlefield. Tristan is struck by two of them, though not too serious considering the speed the arrows were travelling: that Hobgoblin is a strong archer (7 and 10 damage for a total of 17, which puts tristan at 51 hp). It could have been considerably worse.

No one gets a chance to really react though, since just a split second after, Arcane words come from across the battlefield. Diactum strains to hear them, and with some luck he hears the words, deciphers them...too late! A fireball spell is cast, and a dimunitive ball of flame speeds to the exact center of the group of the heroes.

Ilan easily sees it coming, and takes cover to reduce most of the blast's effect. So do Deepwinter 7 and Tristan (these three take 12 fire damage). Diactum and Wulf however, are not so lucky. Diactum was still too busy deciphering the words of the spell when it hit, and Wulf hasn't even been aware that the party is in combat yet (and both take 24 damage as a result).

All horses but Deepwinter's also manage to stay away from the brunt of the fireball. Deepwinter 7's horse collapses under him, and is now dying (at -5. The other horses are at 7 hitpoints, except Ilan's Light Warhorse, which is at 10 hitpoints). Deepwinter 7 tries to come off his horse gracefully through his riding skills, fails horribly, and resorts to using his catfall psionic power (which is a free action) to land upon his feet and take only 2 subdual damage.

The offending mage who cast this spell on you seems to be the human. The rain feels nice and refreshing on all of your red skin, though the smell of the smoke coming off the dying horse is far from pleasant.

Hitpoint tally: Tristan 39, Ilan 46, Deepwinter 7: 66 (subdual damage = 2), Diactum 22, Wulf ?? (24 damage).

It is Wulf's first action: he has finally recovered from surprise. I guess the Fireball woke him up, eh ? (Do you still want to cast mage armour?).


----------



## Ilan (Mar 16, 2003)

On my horse in the square that I was in. I didn't move.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 17, 2003)

Fiery falmes..... 


Still smoking Wulf moves the cover of the nearest tree ( the one on his left) and cast Bulls strength to acquire more power


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 17, 2003)

Urging your horse to the cover of the tree on your left, you start casting as soon as it stops. The spell works perfectly [+5 enhancement bonus to strength].


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 17, 2003)

DW7 stat modifier:

You requested that 1 roll of 5 4-sided dice be rolled. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 1, 3, 3, 2, 4 = 13.

result 1d4+1 = 2,4,4,3,5 (I added this step since the die roller managed repeatedly to have 1 to be the result of a 1d4*+1* roll, and szy this is not possible...)

result*1.5 = 3(con), 6(dex), 6(wis), 4(int), 7 (con again)

Stats:
STR 14, DEX 18, CON 21, INT 24, WIS 16, CHA 8
HP 78 (-12) F +8 R +7 W +12

Next time I'll post only the rolls and the stat-block
BTW stats total is 100+


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 17, 2003)

The goblin who got hit by Ilan disappears from sight as if by magic.

[Next up in initiative order Diactum. After this round I'll repost the map and initiative order]


----------



## Bacter (Mar 18, 2003)

Inspired by Deepwinter's words of concentrating on the human (and inspired by the fact that his body smells like toast), instead of casting a mage armor, Diactum casts a far more difficult spell "Hold Monster" directed at the humanoid from which the fireball came from. [ooc: holds any living creature that doesn't make it's will save]

Diactum grabs a nail from his handy haversack and says:

I'll concentrate on the fireball caster, and stop him from doing anymore pyrotechnics!


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 18, 2003)

[OOC: could you list the saving throw DC next time? That is (spell level) + (Intelligence modifier) +10. In this case it is 20. Also be aware of the fact that you have 1 movement action and 1 action. You can hence move your movement once and still cast, or the other way around]

As Diactum casts his most powerful spell at the enemy wizard, his wet hands gesturing while he stands chanting in the rain, pink sparks surrounding his fingers, he suddenly stops casting - Diactum's spell is finished.



> _Irony Dice server_
> Roll them bones ... your dice are
> 
> Roll 1: 4.



 DM: My Wizard doesn't have +16 on his Will save... 

The enemy wizard seems to be completely motionless all of a sudden, standing completely still in the middle of the process of retrieving more spell components from his spell component pouch.

The Orc seems to disregard it completely. Pink Sparkly bits are only important when it reaches him. He makes a very loud orcish warcry and moves quickly towards you. He is wearing a glistening breastplate and he wields a very large scimitar with wicked barbs. You have the feeling that he would have run straight towards you were it not for the many tree roots, mudpools and shrubberies that prevent running in this environment. He now is 11 down and 4 to the right of his previous position, taking cover diagonally left and above/behind the tree (which is somehat heart shaped on the map).

Next up: Tristan. (after that I'll do the second hobgoblin and the bugbear and I'll redraw the map before Ilan's next turn)


----------



## takew (Mar 19, 2003)

After hearing Diactum say that he will take care of the wizard (and having the knowledge and experience of his powers), Tristan is going to try and take out the archer with help of his Iron bands of Bilarro. He moves towards him and looks for a clear shot. 

You requested that 2 rolls of a 20-sided die be rolled. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 19.
Roll 2: 15.
Range touch attack 19 + 12 = 31 AC









*OOC:*


Sorry made a mistake…

Iron Bands of Bilarro
When initially discovered, this very potent item appears to be a rusty iron sphere. Close examination reveals that there are
bandings on the 3-inch-diameter globe.
When the proper command word is spoken and the spherical iron device is hurled at an opponent, the bands expand and tightly
constrict the target creature on a successful ranged touch attack. A single creature of Large size or smaller can be captured thus
and held immobile until the command word is spoken to bring the bands into globular form again. The creature can break (and
ruin) the bands with a successful Strength check (DC 30) or escape them with a successful Escape Artist check (also DC 30).








*OOC:*




Tristan has moved 3 right and 9 up. Standing behind a tree, he is ready to take hits now. (But not from the archer)


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 19, 2003)

*For reasons given in the OOC thread, people using ranged weapons in this combat only apply a single -4 penalty to their attack rolls, regardless of the range.*

You succesfully advance and throw your iron ball towards the Hobgoblin Archer. In mid flight the ball sprouts three iron bands. It is a _very_ difficult throw, but tristan aims perfectly and hits the Hobgoblin in the middle of his chest, upon which the bands surround the Hobgoblin Archer, thus completely incapacitating him. Success! The Hobgoblin falls prone while struggling to get loose.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 19, 2003)

The Hobgoblin far away curses as he sees the Iron Bands incapacitate the archer. He moves to the right as quick as his legs will carry him then casts a spell. Diactum cannot hear the words*, but can see some of the gestures**, seeing that the Hobgoblin must be a cleric casting _Remove Paralysis_! That should unfortunately free the wizard from Diactums hold spell.

The Bugbear is still moving its massive 7 foot (2m15) full plated frame tactically towards the group.

* [Roll = 11, big penalties due to range and weather]
** [Spellcraft 24 (roll 12 + 17 skill modifier -5 doesn't notice all components]

Round 2 Initiative:
Ilan: 21
Deepwinter 7: 18
Hobgoblin Archer: 17 (incapacitated)
Human: 17
Wulf: 16
Goblin: 16 (most likely invisible)
Diactum: 11
Orc: 10
Tristan: 9
Hobgoblin Cleric: 9
Bugbear: 3

Next up: Ilan.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 20, 2003)

> *POSTED BY ILAN*
> "Deepwinter, start summoning. Wulf, take care of the Bugbear."
> 
> I fire my bow aiming for the Human.
> ...




The Human wizard collapses to the ground. Only Ilan's eyesight is sharp enough to see that one of the arrows went straight for the heart of the mage. If he is not dead yet, he will be in mere moments.

Deepwinter 7 starts creating an astral construct. Ectoplasmic goo  from the Astral plane start surrounding him and his eyes give off a bright flash. After that, Ilan knows, his eyes will continue to burn like a fire was being lit behind his pupils for as long as the construct is in effect.

Slowly Deepwinter 7 starts collecting more and more ectoplasm. In six seconds, in which he will have to maintain perfect concentration, he will have gathered enough ectoplasm to create a construct: a Large, grey, humanoid looking creature with few details that will attack his enemies.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 20, 2003)

The ectoplasm starts to take shape 50 ft in front of him as close to the bugbear as the range of the spell permits. Without breaking concentration DW7 yells:

I'll give that bugbear something to play with!









*OOC:*


Okay maybe it's not possible to yell that, it doesn't matter really... Furthermore I had a 24 craft check, at least it should look slightly dandy


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 20, 2003)

Wulf is up next. It would be nice to have a sheet as you perform your actions  (edit: especially as lycos will do maintenance on tripod, disallowing me to update my site for seven days from the 22nd onward)

Rav


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 21, 2003)

*Wulf:*

OOC/ Sheet is coming tomorrow (to late alas, I am in maastricht now and my sheet is on my computer in Hoorn/OOC


The Bugbear is already taken care of...I will take the orc! 

Wulf Casts MM (sorry guys, not yet accustomed to HIgh level gaming, and it has te be used anyway.... targeting the orc

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 4, 2 = 8.

and moves to that single tree in a straight line from where he is standing now, in front of those two trees together (if you see where I mean )

and ponders....:I should get myself a bow....I am both strong and dextrous.....and I should use my these skills more.... 

Nezt possbility Mighty Composite longbow +4....no matter what it costs..

turn!


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 21, 2003)

*Wulf:*

OOC/ Sheet is coming tomorrow (to late alas, I am in maastricht now and my sheet is on my computer in Hoorn/OOC


The Bugbear is already taken care of...I will take the orc! 

Wulf Casts MM (sorry guys, not yet accustomed to HIgh level gaming, and it has te be used anyway.... targeting the orc

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 4, 2 = 8.

and moves to that single tree in a straight line from where he is standing now, in front of those two trees together (if you see where I mean )

and ponders....:I should get myself a bow....I am both strong and dextrous.....and I should use my these skills more.... 

Nezt possbility Mighty Composite longbow +4....not matter what it costs..

turn!


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 21, 2003)

You chant arcane words and cast your spell*, red pulsating globes of energy shoot forth from your fingertips to hit the Orc. Unfortunately he doesn't seem all that impressed. In fact, he hardly seems to notice. He might be slightly too pissed off to register the pain, but at least that means you haven't drawn attention to yourself.

You start moving your horse towards the the two trees, but the muddy conditions and the pouring rain don't allow your trusted steed to move more than 40 feet, which means that you are now beside the two trees, the trees beig on your left hand side**.

* 20% Arcane Spell Failure: Roll 1: 62.
** every 2nd diagonal counts as 10 feet of movement

Next up: Diactum.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 21, 2003)

&(^^%#@@!$$$!!!!! 



/OOC I keep on forgetting Ron's monsters do always match with the Manual...(where orcs have 1 HD 

I guess my sword has to the dirty work then......


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 21, 2003)

Spellsword said:
			
		

> */OOC I keep on forgetting Ron's monsters do always match with the Manual...(where orcs have 1 HD *



It matches the Monter Manual perfectly: it says so right there under advancement: "Advancement by character class"


----------



## Bacter (Mar 22, 2003)

Thinking that this displayment of magic by Wulf was a bit petty  and did not quite achieve it's goal (killing the incoming Orc), Diactum decides to try to take out the Orc by casting a fireball.  The ball is targeted right in front of the Orc. The ball of fire should spread within a 20 feet radius, therefore only affecting the Orc. Diactum says:

Hey Wulf.... I'll try to finish this orc with some REAL magic 

Diactum moves diagonally left/upwards for as far as this turn allows him to, trying to get the best view on the orc for successfully casting his fireball and MOST IMPORTANT not harming Ilan or Deepwinter.

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 3, 1, 1, 5, 5, 3, 4, 1, 2 = 25 damage!


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 22, 2003)

Red sparks gather around your hands as you begin casting your Fireball spell. A small ball shoots forward right in front of the onrushing Orc.

Kaboom! 

But again the Orc hardly seems to flinch. Completely enraged, he managed to sustain very little damage from the blast. The fireball leaves a slight fog in the rainy conditions. The Orc then rushes out of this quickly dispersing fog, moving as fast as he can. His idea is apparently getting Wulf's horse between him and that nasty Elvish archer.

(He moves 9 squares directly down and one the right, left of the front of Wulf's horse, 5 feet between them)

Now he is a bit closer, you can see that he is about 5'8", is wearing a truly beatiful set of breastplate which must be made especially for him as it fits his body perfectly. The Great Scimitar he wields has many barbs and spikes on its edge, and is probably designed to leave wicked wounds. His face is contorted in anger and bloodlust, and he looks at you menacingly.

Next up: Tristan


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 22, 2003)

Wulf exclaims with a mixture of irony and panic in his voice: 

 MAgic does not seem to affect this orc, my fellow spellcaster....perhaps my two blades will ridd us from the foul creature......!


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 22, 2003)

The Orc replies:
"Or perhaps this foul creature will rid the world of two magic casters... RAAAAGH!" 


[OOC: and then waits for his next initiative ]

It is Tristan's turn.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 22, 2003)

and wulf replies, though with a slight tremble in his voice:

The first Orc to do such a thing  has yet to be born......!


----------



## Sullaf (Mar 23, 2003)

Tristan charge towards the bug or bear (ROFL) 9 front 1 left and zip zap of goes the bugbears head.

You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 20.

ROFL

20+18 (bless) = 38

You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 4.

4+18 = 22 ??

If critical -> 3d8 + 21 (special skill x3)

You requested that 1 roll of 3 8-sided dice be rolled. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 6, 7, 2 = 15. 15 +21 = 36 dmg

If not -> 8 + 7 = 15 dmg


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 23, 2003)

(See in the OOC thread for Tristan's actions)

(Disclaimer: The following decription has some creative licence)

The Bugbear looks down on his human assailant with contempt. He still stands there in his full plate armour which seems to have survived many battles. Tristan could not find any weak spots on the bugbear, and the bugbear hardly winces as a very slight stream of blood comes from one of the less protected spots in his armour: the elbow joint.

As in the far background the Hobgoblin begins chanting, most likely to cast a spell, the bugbear circles around Tristan a bit, finally draws a weapon, which he does with lightning speed, and strikes at Tristan in one fluid motion. The first attack is dodged by Tristan, and he notices it is a battleaxe that the bugbear tries to hit him with - the second swing was harder to dodge, as Tristan's shield was out of place from the first swing, and hits him in the side. The Bugbear did not have his full force behind it however, and the wound is not too grievous. (10 damage)

While Tristan had his attention on a creature twice his weight trying to knock the life out of him, the bugbear in the distance took a more tactical position and started casting a spell. Diactum recognizes it as a _Hold person_ spell, but Wulf is too busy trying to keep a ravenous orc at bay to recognise it.

Ilan feels that he is being assaulted by a spell, but his elven mind is hard to sway to such enchantment and he keeps control of his motor functions*... just barely.

*Yes, the +2 from being an elf was needed to make that save.

Soon to be posted: A map for round 3 with the new tactical situation and the initiative order, as well as hitpoint tally.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 23, 2003)

*Round 3*

Initiative Order is still unchanged:
Ilan: 21
Deepwinter 7: 18
Hobgoblin Archer: 17 (incapacitated)
Human: 17 (most likely dead)
Wulf: 16
Goblin: 16 (most likely invisible)
Diactum: 11
Orc: 10
Tristan: 9
Hobgoblin Cleric: 9
Bugbear: 3

Hitpoint tally: Tristan 29, Ilan 46, Deepwinter 7: 66 (subdual damage = 2), Diactum 22, Wulf 37

Next up: Ilan.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 23, 2003)

I move dioganally to the left, to find a better line of fire, while firing at the HOBGOBLIN [spellcaster]
"Diactum, use your magic and find the goblin."


12 + 20 + 1 - 4 = 30       
damage 8 + 6 = 16
13 + 20 + 1 - 4 = 31       
damage 1 + 6 = 9
8 + 15  + 1 - 4 = 21       
damage 3 + 6 = 11
[deduct those penalties]

"Wulf, protect my flank."


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 23, 2003)

AS Ilan shoots through the myriad of trees, heavy rain and wind, and dense foliage obstructing his arrows's path, something seems to be guiding him. His aim is very accurate*, though his last shot does fail to penetrate his opponent's shield.



> _* Rolled by Irony Dice Roller for a 50% miss through concealment chance:_
> Roll them bones ... your dice are
> Roll 1: 62.
> Roll 2: 80.
> Roll 3: 90.




The hobgoblin takes 25 damage, and yells out in pain. Deepwinter 7 is next (tell us exactly where your construct is going to come into form please).


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 24, 2003)

Finalizing his spell, the clumb of ectoplasm that was taking form some 45 foot directly to the North of DW7, hardens to create the bulk of a massive construct. 

Acting out of his own accord, the ethereal creature spots the bugbear fighting Tristan in its north-western perimeter, and charges to his aid, stopping 10 ft in front of the monster to slam it with its clublike arm

You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled.

Roll them bones ... your dice are

Roll 1: 12.

You requested that 1 roll of a 8-sided die be rolled.

Roll them bones ... your dice are

Roll 1: 2.

So if AC 12 + 16 = 28 is a hit, it does 2 + 14 = 16 dmg

Eat ectoplasm, scumbag, now let us make this battle a little bit more unfair and incapacite that cleric

Once again drawing upon the powers of the Ethereal Plane, DW7 the Shaper summons strands of ectoplasm to coccoon the enemy cleric, trying to heighten this power as much as possible.

You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled.

Roll them bones ... your dice are

Roll 1: 16.

Save will versus DC ... ah forget it, you'll never make it  (if you must know it's 16 + 2 (spell lvl) + 3 (heighten max) + 2 (psionic focus) + 7 (int) = DC 30)

Furthermore backup to the nearest tree


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 24, 2003)

Everything Deepwinter 7 does, works. Next up - Spellsword Wulf (Note: Circumstance modifier +1 to hit from being mounted if you are going to try and hit the Orc - I sent you the sheet back the way I think it is going to be... please check that)


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 24, 2003)

*Wulf:*

Enraged about the arrogant and vile Orc and riven by the urge to demonstrate he can do more than casting magic missiles, mounted high on his horse the Young spellsword swings his two bladed sword and it seems like three glittering eels whoosh through the air.


1:
You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 18.+13=31

You requested that 1 roll of a 8-sided die be rolled. The total for each roll has 8 added to it. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 14.

2:
You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 9+8=17

You requested that 1 roll of a 8-sided die be rolled. The total for each roll has 5 added to it. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 9.

3:
You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 13.+13=26

You requested that 1 roll of a 8-sided die be rolled. The total for each roll has 8 added to it. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 12.


Moreover he releases a sudden electric shock from his blade which strikes the orc....
(channel spell shocking grasp, I do not know whether I have to make an attack roll...you can do it if you want, but do not forget...the bastard wears metal armor..... )

You requested that 1 roll of a 8-sided die be rolled. The total for each roll has 3 added to it. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 9.

Now lets us see whom of us was right MR. ORC!!


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 24, 2003)

Wulf twirl his two balded sword around wiht great skill, and discharges a shock of electricity on his first strike. The second and third strike follow, all expertly placed. The Orcs arms and forehead are cut, and the rain makes it seem like he is losing gallons of blood.

(The Orc takes 44 damage)

However, the time of reckoning has not yet come for this orc, and he looks very upset with you, and seems determined to slay you at the next opportunity.

Then suddenly, behind Tristan, a shrill goblinoid voice is heard at the same time the goblin strikes at Tristan's unprotected kidneys.
The spikes of the Goblin's Light flail penetrate Tristan's Armour and Tristan gives a short cry of pain.

(Sneak attack damage: 12, Light Flail damage: 6, for a total of 18 damage. This leaves Tristan at 11 hitpoints)

Next up: Diactum


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 25, 2003)

DIACTUM !! CAN YOU FINISH OFF THIS BEAST?!!


----------



## Bacter (Mar 25, 2003)

*OOC:*


 As I can't see what brutal things are happening to Tristan (several trees in the way), I stick to the nearest source of danger: The orc. 







I'll go and try to finish him Wulf!!! 

Diactum moves a bit to the right and subsequently casts a magic missile on the orc. 







*OOC:*


 need offensive spells!!! 







Roll them bones ... your dice are 

.........


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 25, 2003)

Magic Missile:


> You requested that 1 roll of 5 4-sided dice be rolled. The total for each roll has 5 added to it.
> 
> Roll them bones ... your dice are
> 
> Roll 1: 3, 1, 4, 3, 1 = 17.




Red sparks surround you as you chant the words for a Magic Missile spell. You only see a minute part of the Orc, but for Magic Missile, you know that is enough. 5 magical red globes of magical force speed from your fingertips into the savage warrior.

Miraculously, the Orc is still standing, though now he is barely hanging on to life. Beyond his breaking point, the Orc swings his wicked scimitar at Wulf in complete and utter hatred.
He basically cuts open your entire torso with his first blow: 43 damage (yes, that was a critical; a 20 followed by a 20 followed by a 2 - if that last roll would have a 3 you would have been dead at the spot*). Wulf falls off his horse and takes an additional 3 subdual damage. Blood squirts everywhere, and the mud around Wulf turns a reddish brown colour as he lies there bleeding to death (-6). The rain dilutes his blood even further making it look like he is losing gallons at the time.

Still completely enfuriated the orc strikes at the horse as it is the only thing he can draw blood from. Even though it was prancing and whinnying and staggering from losing its rider, the Orc makes one clean blow and cuts the noble animals head clean off... at the shoulder, shearing through 2 feet of tense equestrian neck muscles. The Orc lets out a bellow of pleasure.

Next up: Tristan.

*: Am I a killer Dm?


----------



## takew (Mar 25, 2003)

Tristan feels himself surrounded and a image of his training days comes in mind. "Trust your feelings Tristan. Strike them all at once…" He performs one of the hardest attacks known to mankind. He swings his sword around just once and manage to strike both targets with this single blow. Starting with the foul goblin. He does it though with a certain precautions that it looks like he takes a defensive stand against the two attackers.









*OOC:*


Whirlwind attack and expertise (–5 to hit +5 AC)









> You requested that 2 rolls of a 20-sided die be rolled.
> Roll them bones ... your dice are
> Roll 1: 19.
> Roll 2: 13.
> ...




Goblin:	19+15(base)-5(exp.)+1(bless)=30 AC -> dmg 14
Crit?:	11+15(base)-5(exp.)+1(bless)=22 AC -> dmg 36

Bugbear:	13+15(base)-5(exp.)+1(bless)=24 AC -> dmg 15









*OOC:*


So much work and so little time…







Tristan looks on fire but has his mind in the right place. He takes a five foot step to a strategic position out of this flanking situation.[1up and 1 right]Than there is that voice again "Tristan, trust your feelings… GET THE HELL OUT OF THERE!!!"









*OOC:*


ps. Critical x3 because of special skill Weapon Master


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

As tristan puts his sword in a defensive position and makes a single strike in a 180 degree angle, his sword creating a trail of water in the air, he kills the goblin instantly by disemboweling it. The Goblin's entrails create a puddle of gore and guts on the wet grass it was standing on. His blade continues on towards the heavily armoured bugbear - but his aim falls short of the mark and is intercepted by the Bugbear's shield. Still, the Bugbear isn't very happy by this obvious display of skill. Nor by the 10 foot tall construct standing to the right of him*.

Tristan however, the Bugbear knows he can hit as he hit him before, and he makes a slash at him with his expertly crafted battleaxe. The slash hits Tristan in the thigh, despite trying to parry, dodge, get his shield in the way, the skill of the Bugbear is too great (Tristan takes 16 damage). He move away from the contruct.

Tristan is now at -5 hitpoints.

Next up the round 4 overview.

 * voor de kijkers links


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

*Round 4*

Initiative Order is still unchanged:
Ilan: 21
Deepwinter 7: 18
Hobgoblin Archer: 17 (Iron Bands of Billaro)
Human: 17 (most likely dead)
Wulf: 16 (unconscious)
Goblin: 16 (certainly dead)
Diactum: 11
Orc: 10
Tristan: 9
Hobgoblin Cleric: 9 (Held in place by Psionic cocoon of Ectoplasm)
Bugbear: 3

Hitpoint tally: Tristan 13, Ilan 46, Deepwinter 7: 66 (subdual damage = 2), Diactum 22, Wulf -6 (Subdual damage = 3)

Next up: Ilan - read OOC thread for cover info etc.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 26, 2003)

*OOC:*


Ilan moved 20 ft. forward last round, I take my actions as if I wasn't teleported back 







From my position in the middle of the battlefield I look quickly where my help is needed. Seeing Wulf going down I know he has only one chance of survival. I zoom in at the Orc and drive my trusted steed to move towards him while firing my arrows. 

13 + 20 + 1 pb + 1 - 4 - 4 horseback = 27
damage = 5 + 6 + 2 pb = 13
(just to make sure)
10 + 20 + 1 pb + 1 - 4 - 4 horseback = 24
damage = 4 + 6 + 2 pb = 12
(and why not)
13 + 15 + 1 pb + 1 - 4 - 4 horseback = 22
damage = 5 + 6 + 2 pb = 13

Moving quickly with my horse I pull back the reigns as I arrive next to Wulf, coming to a sudden halt. "Hold the lines, Wulf needs my help quick."


----------



## takew (Mar 26, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 26, 2003)

Seeing both Wulf and Tristan fall, Deepwinter 7 realises that it's once again up to him to save the day  

While running up to Wulf to manifest the power he only uses when the lives of comrades are at stake, the massive Astral Construct slams his mighty arm into the the bugbear:

You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 14.

You requested that 1 roll of a 8-sided die be rolled. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 8.

AC 28 - Dmg 22

The sound of something hard hitting something hard very hard is heard throughout the forest when the construct slams his huge fist into the armor of the bugbear with full force. Afterwards it moves around the bugbear (if it doesn't have reach 10ft) so not to hinder the sight of the others, stopping at 15ft from the bugbear (for the construct does have reach 10ft)

Meanwhile Deepwinter 7 moves up to Wulf in a quickened pace, somehow not fitting the physics of his body (_burst_).  Kneeling down besides Wulf an acute observer could have heard him mutter:

Here it goes again... *sigh* what am I doing this for, not as if they realise what this does to me

Carefully laying his hand on the breast of Wulf, the psion concentrates and suddenly the wounds of Wulf begin to reside... Grunting heavily DW7 retracts his hands and stumbles backwards

A succesfull _Empathic Transfer_ has taken place, Wulf you're up 30 hitpoints


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 26, 2003)

confused Wulf opens his blinkingly opens his eyes...What...where..... 

than realising what has happened...he mutters in timid voice....Thank you Mr. Deepwinte....I owe you...but you must admit, I am capable of doing more than casting Magic missiles


----------



## Ilan (Mar 26, 2003)

I look at Wulf reincarnated and say in a loud stern voice: "To your feet, soldier. THERE IS A BATTLE TO BE FOUGHT." I let out an intimidating warcry and with the rain pouring from my face and the dark weather that surrounds us I almost seem like a demonic creature send from another world to rage war against all.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 26, 2003)

Nope to me you look still look like a scrawny git


----------



## Ilan (Mar 26, 2003)

I know but don't tell the others and thanks

BUT if you must know,

18 + 4 = 22

yes it is an intimidating warcry


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes, yes here I am....sorry
wulf replies


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 26, 2003)

I will take care of the hobgoblins

take triple move up to hobgoblin more or less at the same length i am at


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

Ilan's arrows shoot forward and pierce the Orc in the chest three times in rapid succesion. The Orc finally seems to calm down - and dies where he stands.

Alright - I am going to tick you all off a bit: Seeing as there is this huge construct next to the bugbear and the Bugbears first attack hit tristan and downed him, the bugbear doesn't make his 2nd attack but instead moves 20 feet to the righthand side of the battlefield (actually, a bit up as well, to get the tree in between him and the construct).

The bugbear drops his battleaxe, and very quickly draws a throwing axe in its place.
"Alright... I surrender! Let me and our survivors go, and I won't throw an axe in your dying friend's body. I am an expert axeman and would surely kill him." 

Tristan, you are bleeding to death, but not quite dead yet... Deepwinter 7, please edit the construct's actions to accomodate this, keeping in mind that the bugbear has only 5 feet reach.

_Now_ what do you all do?


----------



## takew (Mar 26, 2003)

> and I won't throw an axe in your dying friend's body.




ROFL Killer DMing action in da house...

ps.So -5 it is than...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 26, 2003)

The actions of the construct remain the same, it moves towards the construct, stops at 10 ft and whacks it over the head while trying to get between Tristan and the bugbear

Reasons IC:

- The construct is not sentient, it was ordered to attack and DW7 was too busy manifesting the Empathic Transfer (or Wulf in general) to redirect the construct

- DW7 doesn't like Lawfull / Noble characters

Reasons OC:

- The bugbear doesnt stand a chance, we have a fair chance of winning, it's *our* turn now and trying to throw a battleaxe provokes an AoO from the construct

- I threw an 8 

- The construct is faster

- Tristan doesn't give a damn

While running DW7 yells:

We don't negotiate with terrorists, you surrender or DIE


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

As Wulf stands up and can't make more than a 20 foot move due to the wet condition, the Bugbear seems surprised at the bald man's voice which says his conditions are not accepted, and readies his throwing arm to let loose his axe...

The only person who could do anything about this turn of events is Diactum Abracadacium...

(and the die rolling server, which has a 1 in 400 chance of giving me two natural ones in succession  ... but let's see how this works out)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 26, 2003)

*OOC:*


 How I love to place the faith of Tristan in someone else his hands


----------



## Bacter (Mar 26, 2003)

Diactum sees that the situation is becoming quite serious for Tristan. He knows that he has to cast a very effective spell to save Tristan's life. Therefore, Diactum moves as close to the bugbear as he can (30 feet ) and casts a famous spell, also known as "suggestion" (ooc: range 45 feet, duration 9 hours, will negates, difficulty class 18)

Diactum chants the suggestion as follows, as if he was adressing a child:

Hey sweet bugbear, nice axe you are holding. Don't you think it is a good idea to test it right now, since you are thinking of batteling with it in a few moments? Why don't you start practicing your throwing capabilities by targeting a nearby tree? For example the one behind you? Yes that seems like a nice tree to throw your axe at! Go on!


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 26, 2003)

(Since because of terrain you can only move 20 feet and cast, suggestion is not a possible spell due to range being 5 feet short - I assumed you would take a chance at confusion, which has a 190 feet range and a DC of one higher - if I assume incorrectly, tell me and I'll edit this post.)

Pink sparkles surround Diactum and the bugbear as Diactum finishes casting his Confusion spell.

Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 2.

The Bugbear is suddenly very confused, not knowing what to do at all.

You requested that 1 roll of a 10-sided die be rolled. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 2.

The bugbear stands around... it looks at his axe, not knowing entirely what to do with it. He has a look on his face like he is wondering "Why am I here? What am I doing here? Why is that big statue moving? What is this fluid doing coming from the sky?"

For me this wraps up combat, going on now would be anticlimactic. I assume the Bugbear is a bloody pulp on the ground after 3 arrows, a construct slam attack or two and a two bladed sword held with two hands held by Wulf who will be charging into him. Agreed?

If not, tell me what you want to do to Homar (the Bugbear's name), if you are agreed tell me what you are going to do with the cleric and the archer (the two hobgoblins) who are held immobilized.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 26, 2003)

After we killed the bugbear.

"Wulf, round up the hobgoblins. You take care of your fallen comrade," I say to Diactum.

I walk over to Deepwinter and say: "Are you allright, my friend. Again you fight with bravery and skill not many would expect from a human. Now save your strenght. For I know that what you just did cost you dearly." I smile. "We survived yet another battle, side by side, we are undefeatable. We can take on everything if we stick together. The world lays at our feet." I give him a shoulderpad and then I turn round.

"OK, I'll check the bodies where they ly, mabye they have interesting information on them with which we can determinate where they came from and why they were after us. Get to work people."

I check the bodies one at a time with carefull precision. 
[search = 20 + 16 = 36] I take of their armor and throw everything on a pile.


----------



## Bacter (Mar 26, 2003)

Of all our slain enemies, Diactum is the most curious of the enemy wizard, so Diactum says:

I'll go check him out, Ilan, to see if there are any clues in his belongings 

Diactum specifically searches for his spellbook and possible scrolls and hopes that any of his knowledge skills will be usefull in determining the background of this spellcaster.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 27, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> [
> 
> (and the die rolling server, which has a 1 in 400 chance of giving me two natural ones in succession  ... but let's see how this works out) [/B]




and also of giving you two natural 20's


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 27, 2003)

*Diactum*: You are moving over towards where you last saw the human wizard. That will take you a while. Am I correct in the assumption that Diactum cast a spell to save Tristan... then leaves him to die in the rain because of going for some spellbooks? Just checking, not making any judgements or anything.

*Ilan*: Do you start stripping down their bodies entirely, or are you keeping cloaks, boots, trousers etc on them? In any case, you start moving towards the Orc and remove his armour. That will take a while too. In fact, your puny arms can't even lift the Orc _without_ his armour, let alone with it, so you have to roll him around a lot to remove it.

*Wulf*, *Deepwinter*, what are you two going to do?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 27, 2003)

Heal ... Use _Lesser Body Adjustment_ x times :

You requested that 10 rolls of a 8-sided die be rolled.

Roll them bones ... your dice are

Roll 1: 5.
Roll 2: 6.
Roll 3: 8.
Roll 4: 2.
Roll 5: 7.
Roll 6: 3.
Roll 7: 4.
Roll 8: 4.
Roll 9: 2.
Roll 10: 8.

Was 31 dmg down so 6 rolls suffice (exactly 31 hp)

This takes me 6 rnds - > the coccooned hobgoblin gets free 2 rounds after this


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 27, 2003)

Deepwinter 7's horse dies a slow and painful death from the shock of burns while he restores his own body to its natural state psionically. His wounds heal slowly in the course of about half a minute of concentration. Everyone in the area can hear a slight tingling sound while he does this.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 27, 2003)

oops ...  forgot about the horse, thought it was already dead. I'll just ride one of the hobgoblins then


----------



## takew (Mar 27, 2003)

Tristan is dead... no questions asked... see ooc-thread


----------



## Ilan (Mar 27, 2003)

I wanna see their naked bodies roll in the mud.
I strip down aromor, boots, cloacks.
I leave them with their underpanties, I check for secret stitches etc. etc.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 27, 2003)

Ilan said:
			
		

> *I leave them with their underpanties, I check for secret stitches etc. etc. *



Don't ever use the word "panties" in English again... most native English speakers (or near native, as I am) _will_ think you are paedophilic. But yes, you strip them down to their underpants/knickers etc.

[Dm waiting for Wulf to reply...]


----------



## Ilan (Mar 27, 2003)

I know baby,

Can we fast forward this. we put the booty on the horses and tie up the prisoners, if they are still alive when I am finished with everything . And then we decide what we are going to do. Not only a dm message but also to the players.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 27, 2003)

Most definitely we can. _After_ Wulf has replied.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 27, 2003)

OOC We did kill what was left to kill and should be killed right? if not I will coup de grace the hobgoblins.../OOC

still filled with emotions from his first real combat in which the 
young spellsword was knocking at death's door, he realises he cannot do anything for the dying tristan.....All thsi pain and slaughther fills him with despair and makes him wonder whether he really wants an adventuring life......He want to leave the battle field ASAP (though not without possible treasures)...he does not really care about the prisoners....going is all he wants
he expresses this feeling and says that we should definitely strip the orc his sword and armour was of a special kind I believe


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 27, 2003)

While wallowing in self pity, Wulf hears Tristan breathe out his last breath in a pile of corpses (The Goblin, Bugbear and Tristan).

Wulf then moves to the shackled Hobgoblin who sees him coming with a look that he is going to kill him on his face, and winces just before Wulf nearly lops his head off... it is still hanging on because of an inch of torn flesh, but the Archer is certainly dead. His beautiful bow is getting wet on the floor. Because of the Iron Bands of Billaro, you can't remove his armour, his cloak, or his Bracers. The bracers have some gold thread in them (you can see between the bands) and look especially beautiful.

Wulf then moves to the Hobgoblin cleric encapsuled in the cocoon, waiting for the cleric to be released so he can kill him as well.

(As soon as the cleric is Dead/captured, I'll list all the equipment. is someone casting/manifesting Detect Magic/Psionics? If there is, speak up and remember that it takes three rounds before it gives useful information, and then only in a quarter circle in front of you. (though you can move afterwards and still concentrate on the spell)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 28, 2003)

*OOC:*


oops forgot about Tristan as well... all the trouble we went through to save him... the bugbear must have a smile on his face in bugbear Heaven







Leave that last hobgoblin alive, it might give us information about the people who sent it


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 28, 2003)

After we rounded up the panties, I mean loot, DW7 starts casting a _Detect Psionics_ power.

Can the Bands of Billaro be removed?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

You do not have the command word for the Iron bands. They are very tough and you'll need someone very strong to break them loose. Cutting the Hobgoblin out is not an option; not only would  this ruin his armour and his cloak, the latter of which is magical, but the bands would just get tighter and tighter while doing so.

Magical Items:
- Leather Bracers, worn by Hobgoblin Archer
- Tough, high quality grey cloak, worn by Hobgoblin Archer.
- Steel Buckler, worn by Hobgoblin Archer (also unaccessable)
- Fine threaded Black cloak, worn by Human wizard
- Simple wooden Wand tipped with a ruby, carried by Human Wizard
- Simple brown Leather book, reasonably worn cover. Still in Backpack of Wizard.
- Beautful Black Leather book, cover protected with silver plates. Still in Backpack of Wizard.
- Simple but well balanced Light Flail, used by Goblin
- Fine soft leather brown boots, worn by Goblin.
- Tough, high quality grey cloak, worn by Goblin.
- Gold ring with small blue gemstone, worn by Goblin.
- Tough, high quality grey cloak, worn by Hobgoblin cleric. More powerful aura than the other grey cloaks.
- Large Wooden Shield, painted pitch black, carried by Hobgoblin Cleric
- Orcish Great Scimitar with wicked barbs
- Battered Full Plate, has been dented many times, worn by Bugbear
- Tough, high quality grey cloak, worn by Bugbear.
- Simple but well crafted Battle Axe

Potions:
- Cure Light Wounds (3x)
- Cure Modrate Wounds (1x)
- Invisibility (3x)
- Invisibility (empty vial) (1x) 

Non Magical Items (and their GP worth):
- Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow, +4 Strength bonus (1000 gp)
- Masterwork Chain Shirt (250 gp)
- Masterwork Small Chain Shirt (250 gp)
- Full Plate (1500 gp)
- Masterwork Longsword (315 gp)
- 4 Daggers (4 x 2 gp)
- Silver Holy Symbol (25 gp)
- Large Steel shield, Looks very battered (20 gp)
- 5 Throwing Axes (can't be botehred to look up )

Cold Hard Cash:
10 Platinum pieces, 455 gold pieces, 202 silver pieces.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 28, 2003)

Using this psionic dorje, I can identify the powers of the magical items at no cost. It will take quite some time though, I suggest we do this after our next mission.









*OOC:*


Can I use the identify power to identify the command word of the bands of Billaro?


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *Can I use the identify power to identify the command word of the bands of Billaro?*



Yes, you could. I'd suggest you do it before the Hobgoblins starts rotting though.

Rav


----------



## Bacter (Mar 28, 2003)

Indeed Diactum used the "detect magic" spell to check the magical capabilities as has been listed.

Diactum tries to find out more about the contents of the 2 books in the backpack of the enemy wizard, if necessary, casting a "read magic" spell. Moreover, Diactum casts an "identify" spell in the near future when he has the time on the wooden wand of the wizard.

Then as Diactum is one of the most pretty  and charismatic boys of our party, he adresses the hobgoblin Cleric:

You faul creature! we will kill you instantly if you do not tell us right now why you and your fallen comrades attacked us!


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 28, 2003)

It is imperative that we bring the incapacitated hobgoblin to a safer and drieer location, so that I can find out how to remove these iron bands. It will cause delay, but I prefer to do this before its flesh starts rotting. Meanwhile Diactum and perhaps Wulf can identify another item


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 28, 2003)

It is imperative that we bring the incapacitated hobgoblin to a safer and drieer location, so that I can find out how to remove these iron bands. It will cause delay, but I prefer to do this before its flesh starts rotting. Meanwhile Diactum and perhaps Wulf can identify another item


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

Diactum: As you take out the brown spellbook from the Wizard's backpack, it reads "Gardi’s Collection of Arcane  Spells, Volume I" in dark ink. The black book reads "Gardi’s Collection of Arcane  Spells, Volume II" in silver enamel. You open the brown book and suddenly the first page explodes into fire! You take 10 fire damage. You are hurt and startled and drop the book. Strangely enough the book seems undamaged. You suspect the Wizard warded his spellbooks with a Firetrap spell. If that is the case, the book should be ssafe to handle now. Unless he has more pages enchanted with Firetrap.

Diactum is now at 12 hitpoints.

There are only two horses left: Ilan's and Diactum's. If you all walk you can take everything with you by using your horses as pack horses. Are you going to walk two days to the next village or five days back to Delarom.

I assume that the Cleric is bound and his holy symbol taken away from him before you start questioning him?

"Turok sent us. He doesn't want you breathing down his neck. Now, are you going to kill me now already, because that is all I am going to tell you anyway."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 28, 2003)

No we will not kill you, for you are like us mercenaries who take on an assignment to gain wealth and power. 

Your motives are wrong though; we would never act like mere assassins. It seems that your contractors did not inform you well either. Our skills have improved greatly the past few months and you and your party were no match for us, even when catching us unawared on the grounds that you chose. 

We would like a word with Turok and his band for it is not them that we want to set up against us. We will let you go in the next village, stripped of your belongings. If you give him this message, you can return to us and we might return your magical items, maybe even this cloak you're using. I know Turok will know how to find us, and I hope that he doesn't shoot its messenger

The alternative is that we hand you over to the authorities of Amstrad


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 28, 2003)

That second alternative doesn't sound so good. I'll take the first one, where I get my stuff and my life back. Don't know whether the contact will still be where I met him though."


----------



## Ilan (Mar 29, 2003)

"Fellows, I will search for a safe place to rest tonight. For Wulf and Diactum can use some, I think. You can travel slow. When you reach the campsite, I will have that ready for you. In case of danger, I will fall back and try to reach you. Don't wait anywhere for me. I will find you."

"The village will be two maybe three days away, since we don't have enough horses and a Hobgoblin to take care of. When we reach the village we will take a day or two to rest. We are in no rush. In the meantime we can identify most of the items that we can use, like the cloaks and the bracers or the ring. The armours and weapons have a low priority."

"Travel safe and let my path guide you."

I turn away and begin to run.

I run for like four minutes and then pick up a slower pace. I move for about an hour and then go in search for a good campspot. I look for a place where I can make a dry tent or atleast so that we can ly in a dry location. Overhanging trees, something like that. I set up camp not far from the road. I make a mark in a tree by the road so that they can find me. Really obvious, so they don't have to search for it. Like a boulder (but not a very big one) on the road or a branch.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 29, 2003)

You move out of the forest after baout half an hour. In the distance you can see a farmhouse with a barn. The Amstradan people are ususally very hospitable... but you don't know whether they would accept a Hobgoblin amongst you... and another Hobgoblin being carried by you headless and shackled.

If you don't want to take that chance, you could go back and find a reasonably good spot... the thing is though, that any spot in the forest is just that.. a spot in the forest. You do reckon that it will stop raining within the hour though.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 29, 2003)

I'll go back, I don't want to take the chance that they will inform the Amstradan law about us just yet. I look for a nice spot and then I will try to make a fire. I know that it will be hard to hide the smoke from the wet wood that I find. But I try it to the best of my ability. 
I gather leafs and throw them on a pile, to make improvised beds. By that time the others should have joined up, I think.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 29, 2003)

Well, since it is high summer, there are very few leaves around... people will have to do with their bedrolls. You take several minutes building a fire etc.

The others arrive.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 29, 2003)

"Ah, There you are, I prepared a fire to sit by. I saw a smal farm just up ahead. Didn't want to risk that they would alert someone. So I chose this spot. I'll  go out hunting and find us something to eat. The animals will come out of their shelter, since the rain has stopped. So there could be some game for me to find. I'll see you later. I'll be back in an hour or so. Oh, and take of your wet clothes or you could get sick."

I start changing my clothes. You can see a strange tattoo of two demonic red eyes, surrounded by a couple of huge scars that are obviously caused by somekind of animal on my chest as I change my shirt. 

"I'll take my bow, I'll leave the rest here.
And I disappear into the woods.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 30, 2003)

Ilan goes off and while he is hunting, the rain stops. Of course, you could have also eaten horse meat 

edit: Ilan returns after about an hour or two with a Verduran Fulcrum, a migratory bird, whcih normally spends its winters in the South - hence its name.

It is Earthday, the sixth day of the Brewfest festival week. It is around 4 in the afternoon - the ranger can tell from the shadows cast by the trees. Tomorrow, freeday the 7th, will be the last day of Brewfast festival. After that it will be Starsday the 1st of Patchwall. WHat do you all do? The day still has a few hours in it. Do you divvy up the treasure and examine the items more carefully (using 'Knowledge: Psionics' and 'Knowledge: Arcana')? Or do you have other suggestions? What did you do with Tristan's body?

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 30, 2003)

After gathering up the stuff at the battlefield, we bind the hobgoblin cleric and wrap the dead hobgoblin archer up to the best of our abilities. 

We strip down Tristan to his pan... stockings. Not much of character when it comes down to dead people, Deepwinter addresses the party

A comrade has fallen and deserves a burial, for that is something that I would want from you as well. I am not familiar with ceremonies that would befit a man like Tristan, so we will just bury him here in the forest. I will take a small part of his body wich allows us, or his relatives to ressurect him if that is needed. 

Wulf, Diactum help me dig a grave and pile up the bodies of the fallen enemies.

After a basic burial and some words of mourning, DW7 adds

We will now set foot to the site that Ilan has picked, but first I will set fire to the others.

Using the _Control Wind_ power in Reldar's staff to control the smoke and some _Whitefire_ powers to burn our enemies to a crisp DW7 formally ends this days battle.

We set foot to Ilan.

Tomorrow morning I must identify the Iron Bands to free the dead hobgobling. I will stand up at dawn, I suggest you Diactum try to identify one of the cloaks.

To the hobgoblin:

You might assist our cause by telling us whatever you know about the powers of these other items.


----------



## Ilan (Mar 30, 2003)

Surprised of the question that Deepwinter asks the Hoibgoblin, I turn to him: "Deepwinter, do we stay here another day? Cause then I will scout the area and return before nightfall. There may be others searching for us. It isn't probabel, but just to be sure I will search the surroundings for clues of other enemies in the vacinity. But only if we stay another day. The campsite is secure enough for this night. Mabye you can identify some items in the meantime? It is about three, four hours till the sun stops to light our path. Wulf can stand guard while I am gone. Mabye Diactum can help you with the items. He seems strong in the ways of magic."

I ad in a soft tone: "I think they can be trusted, so I feel I can leave you in their hands. What do you think?"


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 30, 2003)

[English spelling/typo irritation: Probab*le*, v*i*cinity, ad*d*.... ah, the relief . And the Oxford English Dicionary is your friend regarding stockings DW7 ]

The Hobgoblin replies to Deepwinter 7 with his rasping voice: "I know nothing about the wizard's items. My cloak was given to me to increase my resistance to magic, among other things. It didn't help much.  Mine is in the same style as all the other cloaks excluding the wizard's, but mine was supposedly stronger. They are very functional cloaks. Good Hobgoblin workmanship."


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 31, 2003)

/OOC sorry I did not have acces to a computer over the weekend.../OOC

After having buried TRISTAn (sorry) and muttered a short prayer wulf says:

I have got one detect magic left...which item shall I use it on?
I could spend tomorrow studying many detect magics and diactum could the same....that way we will know which items will aid us on our quests.....I do not think we should go back to delorum(?), the potions we found and some rest will revitalise us sufficiently.


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Wulf:*



			
				Spellsword said:
			
		

> [
> Nezt possbility Mighty Composite longbow +4....no matter what it costs..
> 
> turn! [/B]




Non Magical Items (and their GP worth):
- Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow, +4 Strength bonus (1000 gp)





My guardian angel was apparently listening.....


----------



## takew (Mar 31, 2003)

*OOC:*




> - Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow, +4 Strength bonus (1000 gp)
> 
> I have got one detect magic left...which item shall I use it on?
> I could spend tomorrow studying many detect magics and diactum could the same....that way we will know which items will aid us on our quests.....I do not think we should go back to delorum(?), the potions we found and some rest will revitalise us sufficiently.



Please guys, read the spells you want to use first. Detect Magic? Cantrip with a duration that allows you to *see* if an item is magical. Not what it does... You should use Identify instead.

That bow should cost only a 800 gp (500 Mighty +4 and 300 masterwork)

Tycho speaks in skyblue


----------



## Bacter (Mar 31, 2003)

When we had reached the campsite, and there are 4 more hours of sun, Diactum asks Deepwinter:

My friend, I am pretty beaten up and I saw you reviving Wulf on the battlefield as if it was nothing... I am very powerfull with magic, but I do not possess the ability to heal myself. Could you help me? 

If DW7 does not grant my favours, Diactum adresses (the remains of) the party with the goal of getting approval for the using some of the potions we just found.

Moreover in the remains of the day, Diactum uses his arcane knowledge skills to gain knowledge on the wherabouts and characteristics of the magical items we gathered. He also examines the Spellbooks as best as he can.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 31, 2003)

Diactum: What are you going to do with the spellbooks?

Detect Magic: With detect Magic you can find out the school of the item, which can tell you quite a lot. Read the spell if you want to use it.

Knowledge Arcana: There is a posibility that you have  heard of this item in your studies. This is a very hard roll though. If you know the school (See Detect Magic) you get a +2.

Knowledge Psionics: If one of the items was Psionic (they aren't), same as knowledge arcana.

These are _not_ optimal circumstances to cast identify in by the way. Note the 100 gp for components as well. (Deepwinter can do it for free)

Rav - try and keep the pace up if you can. Take is gettig impatient, and he is going to write more and more so that it will be impossible for me to write him in at the moment I was hoping for (ie., Take: Don't.).


----------



## Spellsword (Mar 31, 2003)

100 gp? I do not understand I am sorry. The spells description (on the reference document makes no mention of this)


----------



## Ilan (Mar 31, 2003)

To Diactum: "You will feel better in the morning. There is no need to waste our powers or our resources.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 31, 2003)

Why am I the only one to find this funny?



> After having buried Ilan and muttered a short prayer wulf says:




... by Wulf ...


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 31, 2003)

Doh! I had to read it more then ten times over and over again before I got it! LOL! 

Move along, nothing to see here .

Tell me what you all are going to do, make rolls if necessary and we can continue.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Mar 31, 2003)

A little agitated of the display of ignorance from Wulf, DW7 retorts to Diactum (with an eye on Wulf as well) in a rather harsh way

Damnit I grow weary of you fools, even the hobgoblin proves more valuable than you are. Yes I will heal you this time Diactum so that you can see the powers of a true Master of the Mind. 

As I have stated before, we *must* identify the iron bands. I will do this first thing tomorrow for I have the skill to do this without material costs and we must do this before this hobgoblin is infested with mummy rot.  

Moving over to Diactum, Deepwinter casts _Empathic Transfer_ and takes over 20 dmg. Healing his own body shortly afterwards with 4 consecutive _Lesser Body Adjustments_

You requested that 1 roll of 4 8-sided dice be rolled. 

Roll them bones ... your dice are 

Roll 1: 8, 1, 3, 6 = 18.

(will calculate current hp and pp later)

Don't waste resources on identifying the other items, try to find out their powers by either asking the hobgoblin or digging in your personal knowledge.  For what I know the items we found cannot be harmful, so until further notice I will use the goblin cloak and try the boots (if they fit...) and walk around a bit with them to find a pair that suits my interest (eg. Tristan's). 

Sometimes trying things on can be of great help as well... Please, I know that a battle is very exciting indeed, but get your brains out of the mud and start thinking a little for yourselves ok?

Deepwinter 7 spends the rest of the day and the beginning of the next day (or as long as it takes) to find out how the bonds of Billaro work

We do move away some distance (to Ilan's campsite) from the battlefield though, set up a watch etc. If needed he casts _Lesser Body Adjustments_ to get to full HP. This night he assumes he is safe so no pp reserve is needed, rest on _Animal Affinities_

After the dead hobgoblin is relieved from the bonds and his items are retrieved we move to the next village. Addressing the hobgoblin:

We will let you go now, I assume you will find us again.. but this time, if you do not come as a friend your faith will be set

[How is this for speeding up?]


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 31, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *[How is this for speeding up?] *



Very Good.

You find out that the Command word is "Heironeous, release this captive" while touching it, and that it will only work when said by someone who has Heironeous as a patron deity. This was most likely a very useful parting gift from Tristan's church, and it makes it certain that it does not fall in the wrong hands*. Unfortunately, it is somewhat of a problem right now.

The cloaks mentioned by the Hobgoblin, the grey sturdy utilitarian ones, are most likely Cloaks of Resistance. One of them is obviously stronger than the other ones, which are quite minimal.** The boots by the goblin dampen the sound of your steps... but definitely not as much as you have heard from some other items. An identification will be needed to find out how much exactly ***

The cloak from the wizard is most likely a cloak of resistance too. It has exactly the same magic aura as the other stronger cloak, but it is from a more luxurious, yet seemingly more fragile material.

Your character would know that if you dispel or negate the magic of the iron bands (for 1d4 rounds), they would be substantially easier to break (DC 25), and you might een get the Hobgoblin out. It woud render the Iron Bands useless however.

The battleaxe lost its magic about an hour after the battle. it was most likely the target of a _Greater magic Weapon_ spell.

*or by a wily DM who does not want to upset party balance even more than it already is perhaps?
** Yes, this is sufficient to update your sheets with lots of Cloaks of resistance +1, and two Cloaks of Resistance +2.
*** boots of sneaking. (Move silently +x?)


----------



## Bacter (Mar 31, 2003)

About investigating the spellbooks: I cast a dispel magic today (on the day which had 4 hours left) on the first spellbook and then open it and read it and then the next morning (after I have studied my spells, of course, a new list will follow later) I will cast another dispell magic on the second spell book and read it, to find out more about the contents of both books.

Diactum uses his arcane knowledge skills on the wooden wand:

You requested that 1 roll of a 20-sided die be rolled. The lowest die for each roll won't be counted. 
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 15.

+17 = Diactum makes a difficulty class of 32

To Deepwinter:

Thank you very much, but also I have my pride! I DO NOT think that I deserve such a tone from you!!! Comparing my skills with those of that petty hobgoblin REALLY REALLY offends me! I will think twice for asking your aid in the future 


I adress the party next morning:


Would it be usefull if I dispell the magical effects of the iron bands? I have studied this spell this morning, but I am not sure if the bands are worth it 

After all this... let's get the hell outta here to the next city!


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 1, 2003)

The wand is most definitely a wand of Fireball. How strong, how many charges, and what command word, that requires an Identify.

Your dispel the next morning goes very well - you feel the magical energies perfectly channeled as the white translucent globe of the Dispel Magic encapsulates the Spellbook. But with magic, there is no certainty. You slowly open the book... and find yourself not burnt, disintegrated or otherwise mangled.

With both of the spellbooks at your disposal, you start reading through them. (This will take several hours, so perhaps you'll do this at a later time?)

Gardi’s Collection of Arcane  Spells, Volume I

Arcane Mark
Dancing Lights
Daze
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Disrupt Undead
Flare
Ghost Sound
Light
Mage Hand
Mending
Open/Close
Prestidigitation
Ray of Frost
Read Magic
Resistance

Charm Person
Feather Fall
Mage Armor
Magic Missile
Nystul's Magic Aura
Object Loresight (BoEM2)
Protection from Good
Shield
Tenser's Floating Disk

Blindness/Deafness
Glitterdust
Invisibility
Knock
Levitate
Melf's Acid Arrow
Web

Fly
Hold Person
Leomund's Tiny Hut
Fireball

And 6 blank pages.

Gardi’s Collection of Arcane Spells, Volume II

Charm Monster
Dimension Door
Fire Trap
Polymorph Self
Summon Monster IV
Wall of Fire

And 52 empty pages.

Rav


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 1, 2003)

Let's hope we find someone who worships Heironeous in the next village. Ilan lead us there with speed, we might get the bands open without breaking them.

To Diactum after his retort

Good! it would be a good thing to start thinking twice about everything. 

Since no one does, I adorn myself with one of the stronger cloaks and advise Diactum to do the same.

We set foot to the next village / Ilan


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 1, 2003)

After Deepwinter 7 has finished manifesting the identify power while Diactum studies the books, it is around four in the afternoon. The weather is nice and warm, with a slight breeze.

You set out until everyone is tired. Deepwinter 7, after manifesting Identify and then walking on, is _Fatigued_ quite early.

One more day of full travelling, then part of one more day, and you should arrive at the intended village, the village of Greenmill around 3 in the afternoon. Most of you are still somewhat wounded, though you are healing. You pass many farms, most of them deserted. You will probably meet up with a lot of the farmers tomorrow, when they return from the Greenmill Brewfest festival. They will probably have a massive hangover.

In the village right now, during the massive festivities of the last day of Brewfest festival, one Elf and one Dwarf make up the total non-human population. Both have come looking for a group of individuals, and after asking around they came across one another. They swapped information and decided that it would be best to wait in this village. The group that they are looking for is either "the group looking for Grimir the Dwarf", or "the group led by the expert archer Ilan Moonbow", depending on which one of them you ask. They are both aware that the people they are searching for should have come by already, but perhaps something delayed them in some way or another.

Finally on Patchwall the second, the ragged adventurers enter the village. The village smells of spilled beer. This village definitely ahd an excellent brewfest celebration. A little boy with his front teeth missing runs in the tavern and yells ""Sih Elf! Sih Dwahf! The people you have been looking foh have ahived!"


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 1, 2003)

I will claim yellow

"Ah, th' finallie arriv'. All th' dri'in is good fun, ba I'd rath' be on tha road. Let's me'up wi'tha lads. Thi'shou'be grea'. Lea'tha way lil'lad, th'be a coin fo'ya 'elp.


----------



## Ilan (Apr 1, 2003)

*OOC:*


Diactum has a cloak of resistance +2.







While traveling:
"I will take the Cloak that the wizard supplied us with. I also have my eye on the "boots of sneaking", someone else can perhaps take my boots. Since I don't have the power to turn invisible, I also would like one of those. We can sort out the rest when we reach the town. I want to know what the bracers that belonged to the Hobgoblin do."


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 1, 2003)

OOC/sorry 'bout the Ilan/Tristan typo, I dig up him up shake hands and say sorry....

Jeroen, you are not going to talk like that for the remainder of the game right? 

/OOC

Finally back in the civilised world.......Does somebody mind if would use  poor old Tristan Gauntlets? It sure would make me more apt as to be in the frontline of a possible battle..... 

and then noticing the little guy 

Hail, Mr. Dwarf! Who are you and what brings you here?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 2, 2003)

In the village DW7 tries to locate a follower of Heironeous to free the incapacited archer. If he can't find anyone, he goes to one of the taverns and asks whether a follower of Heironeous exists in this settlement.


----------



## takew (Apr 2, 2003)

A at last. Let us not lose any more time and leave this second. Tycho picks up his stuff and heads for the door. Come on my future companion. Up your stout feat and you my little child, could you lead us to them. There might be some extra in it for you. Tycho starts humming and leaves this establishment  with great hope for the near future. A new chapter in his life starts to day. He is sure of that…


----------



## Ilan (Apr 2, 2003)

I walk down the street and then with my keen ears I hear a hum that sounds familiar to me. But how can it be. I halt and look around. My eye falls on older Elf that walks towards me with a happy look on his face, but he doesn't seem to notice me yet. Then it hits me and I shout out: "No, it can't be. The greatest of all Elven bards here in this town. Master Amant, over here."

And I run towards him.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

Upon seeing the Elven Bard walking over the street, Deepwinter 7 redirects his attention to meet this character on the street. 

Ah an elven bard, just what we need, he mutters to himself and Ilan seems to know it as well

Pointing Redar's Staff towards the humming Elf, the corpse of the hobgoblin that had been happily floating in the air through the _Telekinesis_ power of the staff, suddenly shoots forward to fall on the ground some 10 foot in front of the Elf.

Excuse me good sir! he addresses him in Elven after having walked towards him You must be an Elven bard, and therefore you probably know everything about everyone in this settlement. 

Then pointing to the mutilated and decaying hobgoblin corpse with the tip of Reldar's staff, causing it to twich and turn a little:

We have been dragging *that* thing along for quite some time now, and it's getting smelly. The corpse is incapacited by magic bonds. I know how to loosen them, but it would require me to start worshipping Heironeous in addition. I tried, but he wouldn't believe me. 

I wonder do you happen to have encountered someone here who has more genuine feelings towards this diety? Of course we'll buy you lunch as a returned favour


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

POST BY ILAN :

"Deepwinter, show him some respect. this is one of the greatest bards that ever roamed the Elven lands."

I look at the bard with a smile and ask: "Where have you been, master Bard. The forest sounds empty without your beautifull stories and songs.
Oh, Where are my manners? My negative friend here is Deepwinter 7, This is Wulf and the mage over there is called Diactum. I'm called Ilan of the noble family Moonbow. Let us arrange for drinks and talk about our travels. If you wish ofcourse. And maybe even a song."


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

Manners? Yeah where are they?

Deepwinter 7 snaps at Ilan a little agitated. But then more subtle

Sorry friend, I'm just a bit weary of having to keep this corpse afloat all day long, I can't help but wanting to flick it somewhere in a deep crevace to get rid of it

Then to the bard

But seriously, I can't go and sit in a pub and leave this thing besides our table, people would feel offended. Do you know someone who could help us?


----------



## takew (Apr 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


Do I recognize Reldars Staff (easy bardic knowledge). Do I recognize the Bands. Did I meet up with a Heironeous follower?







“Well mister Seven. You must be the wielder of Reldars Staff. Though I couldn’t remember your name… mmmm… Strange ‘cause Deepwinter Seven isn’t that common” He ads with a smile. “First let me introduce myself. I am Tycho Amant. And barding is the game. I came to you so that I could write down you adventures for others to admire and also, if you let me, I would be honoured if I could join you for some time in your quest versus the evil that rules part of this world. And to answer your question… Followers of Heironeous, hail to him, pass this village by on a regular basis.” 








*OOC:*


If he knows






“There are also inhabitants of this village who pray to Him. Easiest to find in the temple dedicated to him. They can undo the Bands of Billaro of it’s foul contents”. He sniffs and turns away his head. “Or if you want to do it the easy way, getting rid of that stinking beast, I suggest you suppress the magic for a short time. I don’t have the ability yet, but I am working on it. I feel the power coming… Let us meet up with my companion. I take it you still travel with Tobias Alcazar… 
But no, he must have fallen into shadow...For he, as a follower of Heironeous could have helped you out. Tell me what happened to him. 
And if I remember correctly. You passed the elven kingdom a while ago. And the finest wielder of a sword went with you. Where is Tanis for I much wish to speak to him. I have news about his sister…


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 3, 2003)

*Kheldev*

At that moment a short stoud dwarf comes running out of the tavern. He seems somewhat angry as his face has turned red and he is swinging his fist madly. Some foam on his beard is sure evidance that this man was a happy participant in the drinking festival. "THAT be tha SECON'TIME you be 'eavin me wi'tha tab, ya pebblestone. I'm no'payin'any mo'fo'you!! Ya shou'da hav' learned a REA' trade instea'da'fiddli'wi'ya 'ute! Suddenly Kheldev sees the rest of the company and with an emberrassed smile, shuffles closer. 

"Greetin' lads. I'be sorry fo'me behaviour. Ye a' mus'be them grea'adventurerers all be ta'in' abou'. Yea be 'ord I'an. I kno'cause thi'here'Bard just can't shu'up abou'ya. Keeps singin'this darn songs about ya. According to him, ye be the grea'est 'ero ever to walk on ol' Tho'estia so it be a grea' 'onor to be meeting ya acquintance." 

Kheldev takes of his helmet and makes a short bow of curtesy. He then remembers something and rummages through his pockets. He finally finds a gold coin and tosses it to the little kid. " 'ere ya go kid. Don'be spendi'it a' at once. And show respe'to ya mum!"

Then Kheldev turn to the rest of the group  "I be Kheldev Stonebreaker an' I be lookin' for ya. Actually I be lookin' fo' Grimir las' o'the Clan Dungaddin. I heard he be captured an'ye a'be lookin'fo'im. Me wan'to offer my help. I be a ski'ed dwarven warria, so me think ye'ca'use so'one li'me if yar goin'up the like'of Turok.

He shakes Ilan's hand and then walks to Diactum and shakes his hand. "And ya mu'be tha grea'wiza'the'be takin' abou'. Can crea'soli'stone'warriars ou'of thi'air! Migh'y impressive. He then turns to Wulf and Deepwinter 7. "I be havin'no idea who thy be, bu'ni'to mee'ya a'tha same." He shakes their hand as well and then notices the dead body on the ground. "Tha'be one dea' 'obgoblin. Tha only go''oblin is a dea' 'oblin, I alway'say! But why did ya brung him 'ere? Ya'ca'te'me a'abou'it in tha pub. Mo'ale is needed.
He says with a smile on his face


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

takew said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have heard about Reldars staff, but since all the runes on it are only visible to psions, you just see a simple black metal staff.

There is indeed a sizable place of worship for Heironeous here. In Amstrad the church of Heironeous has about the same power as the catholic church did in Europe in the middle ages. That said, there are a few temples of Pelor and St. Cuthbert in the country as well, though not in the small villages.

You are aware that some people can disregard the limits placed on magic items. Unless you saw some of Kheldev's wands though, I doubt whether you would come to that conclusion while staying in character.

Jurgen, are you kidding? I love Kheldev's 'accent'!


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

[It wasn't Jurgen...]

A little baffeled by the sudden appearance and subsequent disappearance of the dwarf, DW7 mutters a small thank you to the Elven bard and makes way towards the temple of Heironeous.

Eh but sure, I'll be in the pub shortly, first must do this though ... 

To avoid stares from the villages, the hobgoblin is levitated up to a height of about 40 feet. If possible DW7 wants to address a clerk/priest of Heironeous outside the temple and then drop the hobgoblin at that person's feet when he or she acknowledges to help (streching the maximum allowed smack on the floor without damaging the items or splattering gore all over the priest ).

[but only if the priest has a hint of humour in it's eyes, otherwise the hobgoblin is lowered gently]


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

[As Hobgoblins have basically the build of tough humans, and this one is missing his head, and is 40 feet up in the sky...] During your walk people look at the sky, pointing upwards... "It is a sign, a sign I say!" some yell, as they spot a headless corpse slowly "flying" over their little village. Others look at the corpse, mutter something as "I shouldn't have taken that last ale...". No one notices you however.

When you arrive at the church, the priest is outside and obviously hungover [which is not hard to roleplay for me right now ], he looks at you funny, looks at the smile on your face, and seems confused.

*SMACK*

The priest doesn't know what to make of the corpse on the floor. He looks at you and slowly comes to the conclusion that he should say something. "Er... do you want funeral services aranged?"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

[ wacky rollplaying, and I'm at work]

Yes good sir, you might assist me greatly by touching these iron bands for just a while

Waiting for the priest to kneel down and put his hands on the bands DW7 continues

 Now repeat after me.... 

"Heironeous, release this captive"


Assuming that the cleric is willing to help and is a true follower of Heironeous and the bands retract, DW7 then rummages through his pockets to hand over the (perhaps) bemuzzeled cleric two platinum pieces. 

One is for your church and the other one you could spend on yourself or your family. 

I might return somewhere in the near future, now I must finish some business and attend to an appointment in the tavern.

After retrieving the bands, DW7 kneels besides the dead hobgoblin and manifests an _invisibility_ power on the dead creature. Once again he reactivates the _Telekinesis_ power to surge the hobgoblin into the air, albeit this time invisible to the ordinary observer

Walking towards and out of the nearest city gate, DW7 empties his mind, takes one step to the left and waits for a loud *thud* to be heard 5 ft next to him.  Obviously an offensive action from the hobgoblin it turns back visible to the normal spectrum of seeing.

Stripping the hobgoblin of his magical items DW7 smiles to himself for being relieved of this smelly burden. 

It all ends with a barbeque


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

The priest seems completely befuddled by your requests. Nevertheless, he does them. Everytime you ask him something, he seems to think: "well it wouln't hurt now would it... touching the bands... releasing a corpse...". He just shrugs and does them.

However, when released, the bands go back to their ball shape,  and the ball is now in the priest's hand. "This seems to be a powerful item of Heironeous. I believe they are used to capture alive suspects of crimes and nefarious villains. Why is this man slain while obviously he was captured?" The priest seems to recover from his hangover rather quickly and seems somewhat unhappy about the whole afair all of a sudden."I think I'd better take this item from you instead of the platinum. I am certain that it is not yours. I can only hope that who ever the rightful owner is, he or she is safe from harm. If you want I'll ask the bishop to find out whose it was, and perhaps the church of Heironeous will give you a finders fee... just leave your name and if possible an address." he looks stern and commanding.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

[uhum...] 

For now keep the ball at your temple, it belonged to a friend of ours, Tristan di Veggio who was a devoted follower of Heironeous

The fact that the hobgoblin was slain is odd indeed, I would have prefered him to be alive as well, that would have been easier for all of us.

I know that this item is very powerful and of great value. I spent 4 days carying this corpse so that it could be retrieved intact and so that it could be returned to the church of Heironeous. With a dispell power I could easily have ruined it. Also I have identified it's command word. 

It would be fair if I would be compensated for the trouble


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

"A slain companion. That makes sense. I apologise for my wariness, but we must be ever vigilant against evil. If you give me your name the church might be able to track you down and give you and your companions a reward for your trouble"


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

I prefer to remain anonymous, we are easy enough to track as it is. Forgive me this rudeness, but if you want to contact us, ask for the name of Ilan Moonbow, the Elven Archer who is currently the figurehead of my group. 

Since we are currently on a mission from which we plan to return via the same route, we will probably be back in this village in not too long a time. Maybe this will give you enough time to finish the duties that you must attend to.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 3, 2003)

"Si'o'ya finest ale'barkeep. I be bringin'some friends. Oi wa'happen'to tha bald fella? Wosshisname? Dee'blue'somin'. Oh well, he wi'ca'roun' soon 'nough. Lads, ye mi'wanna ren'a roo'ere. 'odgin'ere is grea'. The'be dri'in' ale a'day lon'!!"

Kheldev takes place in the corner of a booth and makes himself comfortable and waits for the rest to gather around the same table.


----------



## Ilan (Apr 3, 2003)

I sit down at the table the dwarf is sitting at, looking curiously at the bard.


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 3, 2003)

OOC//OOC

wulf :If my dear father and mother would know I was involved in hobgoblin corpses flying though the air..... 

Welcome Mr. Bard and Mr. dwarf....I am wulf /OOC Read my story/OOC

Adressing the party:


I Hope you are all Ok with the items I wish to use....

Adressing diactum:

Diactum, since we have ample time now anyway......could I please learn from your great magical skills? 

OOC/ Could I copy some spells?/OOC


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 3, 2003)

"Wha'item'r'ya talkin' abou'? Say, befo'ya go runnin'of ta'learn, first be dri'in' a beer wi'ta' lads. Or a'lea'gimme ya name. I'no' very polite t'be ru'in' of whe'a dwarf buys ya a'ale!

Kheldev turns to the group in general "So, wher'be we go'in'? Wha'i'tha mission ye be do'in'? If we be trave'in' wi'ya we shou'a'lea'kno'tha' wo'ya agree?


----------



## Ilan (Apr 3, 2003)

A little confused by the dwarf I look at him. "I'm sorry, my dwarven friend. But are you coming with us. I don't underst... Oh wait, you said you were a friend of Grimir. I know him very well actually. He taught me how to speak Dwarven. And if you can teach an Elf to speak Dwarven, you can pretty much achieve anything." And I start laughing. 

"BARKEEP, SOME OF YOUR FINEST DRINKS FOR ME AND MY FRIENDS HERE. WE HAVE HAD A GOOD DAY, SO PUT IT ON MY TAB.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

The inn is quite empty, the regulars are probably still sobering up and recovering from the festival. The bald, short, moustached barkeeper comes over with a tray, then asks:"Rooms for the night as well? I shall send one of the maids up to prepare the rooms. Good thing you came today, I couldn't have given you all a room during the festival." He takes your orders and when he comes back with the drinks and cheese he tries to make some small talk: "I am taking it you are here for the haunted forest?"


----------



## Ilan (Apr 3, 2003)

"Haunted forest?? Tell me more about this forest. Is that where the ruin is??


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

"Ruin? I know nothing of a ruin. All I know is that that forest has been haunted for as long as I can remember. In fact I remember my grandfather telling me the exact same thing when I was young. Adventurers occasionally go down there. I don't know why or how, but some of them come back with some treasure. So you are not here for the forest then? I can't imagine what else people of your profession would want to do in Greenmill really. This is a pretty peaceful place."


----------



## Ilan (Apr 3, 2003)

After the barkeep leaves. 
Diactum, is that the same forest as where we must be. Otherwise it could be a nice option to investigate further. Our mission can wait two days, I think. What do you all think, guys."


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 3, 2003)

"Cou'me in fo'tha challenge. I be si'in' aroun' for too long, I cou'use so'action. Stre'in' tha ol' mus'els is goo'fo'me. An'wi'tha help o'our grea'wizard 'ere, w'be invincable. Kheldev says while tapping Diactum 'gently' on the back and finishing his first ale.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 3, 2003)

After having finished his other business, Deepwinter 7 strolls back into town towards the inn where he saw Ilan and his new Bardic friend enter.

Spotting the group behind a table full of half drunken beer mugs he seem the newcomers amongst them

Oh great they already made friends with the dwarf and the Elven Bard. There goes my silence

Gathering spirits, Deepwinter 7 shuffles towards the bar trying not to be seen by the fellowship. Quietly addressing the barman while laying down a gold piece on the bar

Give me a shot of your strongest liquor, no wait make it a double one. I need to get down to their level fast!

Slamming his drink in one big gulp, Deepwinter 7 then turns around, visibly more happy about the situation.

Ah maybe it's a good Bard, the Elves use to write quite good riffles, but then again, they don't have much else to do then sit in the forest playing with each other. Dwarves are usually one-sided and ignorant and can be easily manipulated..  - he mutters to himself

Walking over to the group he then says rather loudly:

Ah my friends, I see you have made new acquaintances! I got rid of the hobgoblin so his items can finally be used. The bands of Billaro I had to leave at the temple, I didn't want to create a fuss yet, I will come back there sometime soon.

Master Dwarf, I apologize for my behaviour on the street, I was a little weary and didn't respond to your hospitality as I should have. 

Looking around the group and signaling the barkeep for more drinks

For those of you who don't know, I'm Deepwinter 7, named after the day I was born, a human trait in some parts of this world. I am a Shaper, a psion master of the powers of the mind. I create objects through willpower and inner control and have been a faithful companion of Ilan Moonbow from the beginnings of his travels. Welcome to our little band!


----------



## takew (Apr 4, 2003)

“Ah well mister Deepwinter. I already heard about a powerful ally of Ilan who travelled by his side. But as I told you before. No one to whom I spoke seemed to remember your name. But I see that you to master the ability too blend in. The smell of whatever it was you drank, makes an ogre want to run… 
Join us and maybe I could entertain you all by singing this song I made the other day.”

Tycho stands up and starts playing a tune on his lute. He isn’t tipsy for a bard always should be clear of mind. Especially in a place where lots of information can be gained. And there might be a story in every detail… He then starts to sing and after about 2 minutes….
The entire inn sings along. Tycho is in his element and gives away a show he normally saves for special occasions. But at the start of a new adventure, it is always good to leave a good impression and make some new friends while doing so… You never know when you might need them.









*OOC:*


Perform: *14* + 17 =  32 (30 Extraordinary performance.) 







He also wants to know everything that the group did before today. Anything they are willing to tell me that is. But with the amounts of alcohol DW7 is consuming, that shouldn't be to hard... Later on, Tycho might shift tables to people from witch he knows/thinks that they might have some useful information. Anything will do.









*OOC:*


Gather Information: *12* + 15 = 27


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 4, 2003)

Kheldev, although accustomed to the Bard's songs, is still moved by the songs, and sings loudly while hammering a mug of ale on the table:"Gol', Gol', Gol', Bee', Bee', Bee'


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 4, 2003)

The next day after sobering up, we ride into the forest, leaving our spare loot in the village.

I will need to buy a horse here, that shouldn't be too much of a trouble I think


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 4, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 said:
			
		

> *The next day after sobering up, we ride into the forest, leaving our spare loot in the village.
> 
> I will need to buy a horse here, that shouldn't be too much of a trouble I think *



Does everyone agree with this? I remember Wulf and Diactum wanted some downtime? You can buy a horse here, standard price (75gp), and a saddle etc as well (you will have to look that up, I need to run).


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 4, 2003)

Well, I requested a day or so more rest....moreover I am at 31 Hp at the moment, and I would like that to be 61....

The extra Time I would like to use to learn some new spells from diactum.


Could we have a day or two more of rest, So I will have gathered all my strengths before we ride again. Moreover, it will enable me to improve my knowledge of magic


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 4, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I agree, as this will give Kheldev some time to learn more about the group and their goals. This post is for the morning we leave. I figure all the learning/resting can be done. Else post in the ooc thread. I will edit this post later.







The next morning Kheldev goes out early to prepare himself for the voyage. He packs all his equipment, while humming a little tune (goes in the order of "Gol', Gol', Gol' "

When he meets up with the rest, you can see he has been polishing his armour this morning as well as his weapons and equipment. He wears a beautiful breastplate with the anvil of Moradin nicely carved on the front. His beautiful axe has some dwarven runes on the side and on the blade, and some throwing axes are dangling from his backpack. On the back of his backpack are two leather cases, one keeps the huge miner pick in place, the other gives room to some more throwing axes. On top of his backpack resides a bedroll. Furthermore he wears a belt, with a small sack dangling from it. Some beltpouches can be seen, which are closed, to hide their content. All this equipment looks as if they were made by the finest craftsmen. But then again, maybe it just looks like that because Kheldev has just cleaned it all...

He stands by an ugly, smelly pony, which has a saddle and saddlebags on both sides. He is just busy loading up the saddlebags with some food and waterskins when he notices the rest. In a friendly voice he greets "Oi, to'o'tha' morning to ya. It be a fine da'fo'trave'in. The'ere is me trus'ed stea'. I be ca''in it Carrot, bu'it won'really list'n. So w'b'go'in af'er breakfas'? I be look'n forward to be on'tha roa'again!


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 4, 2003)

[ungh! you actually *feed* your saddlebugs with loads of food?!, you really are disgusting Dwarf!]

Everyday spent doing nothing, is a day wasted! I don't believe Wulf being at only half HP and if he really is, he can or could have been healed easily at no permanent cost Don't bugger me, we leave at the day declared, there will be time to get to know us in the future...

Kheldev's post stands though. Upon seeing the smelly creature that the dwarf chose as a mount

Ah a fine mount you chose sir Dwarf! it suits its rider just fine! Consider the next few days to be your trial. Pretty songs or drinking contests won't help you on the road. Prove your worth and show us how we could trust you!


----------



## takew (Apr 4, 2003)

Seeing the fighter, who apparently has the power over magic, with a lot of bruises and wounds, he offers Wulf to heal him.

"Allow me to heal you so that your preparations will be without pain. It is a power that I have managed to control for over a century by now. I assure you that it is save…" 









*OOC:*


 Cure spells: *6,2,5,3,2,4* Cure 1: 6+2 +7 = 15 Cure 2: 5+3 +7=15 Total: 30hp 















*OOC:*


 Sjit, Matthijs you won initiative


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 4, 2003)

Kheldev, who is completely ignorant to sarcasm (dwarven culture and all that) smiles "Why th'nks, Sir... I be sorry: I be forge'in' ya name already! Wha'wa'it'again? An'don'ya worry. I be do'in' fine on tha roa'. Thi'ere dwarf be ready to defen'imself any day! he says while proudly tapping his fist on his breastplate. 

Kheldev follows the others into the inn for breakfast after the party has been successfully patched up from previous wounds. While sitting at the table he asks "So wha'wi'our marchin'orda'be? I be ri'in'at tha front, so I can fa' enemies hea'on! Where wi'tha res'of ya be ri'in'?"


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 4, 2003)

[If you are leaving for the haunted forest on the 3rd of patchwall in th morning, I don't think you would have sold even your mundane items yet. Can I assume you left them at the inn?]

You follow the directions given to you by the barkeeper, and after slightly less than two hours a dark forest comes into your vision on the horizon. Compared to the green fields around it is a blight on the landscape.

You ride that last half a mile and are now on the edge of the forest. There is a dark mist surrounding all the trees, seemingly moving to choke the life out of the oaks, willows and beeches that seem to make up the edge of this forest. The soil seems to be consisting of a black sludge mixed with grey earth. The leaves on the trees seem lackluster and dry. The sap from the trees is a sickly brown. The smell of the forest is that of a basement which has not had fresh air for the last decade. No sounds of birds, foxes or any other wildlife anywhere in the vicinity.

Your horses seem skittish when you approach the forest. They stop in their tracks at about 20 feet away from the dark mist. No sunlight seems to touch the ground in the forest. the edge of the forest is abrupt and unnatural. None of the lands around it seem to be used for agriculture.

What do you do?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 4, 2003)

Moving Reldar's staff a little up and down, while frowning his eyebrows, a slight breeze suddenly starts to blow at the edge of the forrest, slowly gaining in strength..

This fog suffocates in it's own breath! Aren't trees supposed to create air, instead of consuming it. Let's see of this staff of mine can get some fresh air into this area or if this forrest is so ridden with magic that ordinary winds can't penetrate it...

regardless of the outcome, DW7 leaves his horse to graze in the juicy meadows on the outskirts of the forrest to continue on foot

Silly enchantments don't stop us. You take the point Kheldev, as always I'll walk in the middle, for I am not as stout a warrior as you are. Into the forrest we go!


----------



## takew (Apr 4, 2003)

Tycho follows the example of Seven and leafs his well trained horse behind with the other horse.

"Mmmm... This strange surrounding smells of foul magic. Lets see with what kind of magic we are dealing here right now."

Tycho concentrate for a couple of seconds...









*OOC:*


Detect Evil... and?


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 4, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Wow this IS speedy... 






Kheldev yells at Carrot to stop moving, after he initially had some trouble getting the pony to move when the journey began. Carrot seems to have a mind of his own in matters of stopping and going, and after some futile attempts of the dwarf to stop the pony, Carrot stops about 20 feet in front of the mist on his own, being entirely not happy being here, and making objections by breezing heavily. 

"Goo'lil'pony, nice pony. Now ya stan'sti'fo'a moment.. When the stout dwarf stands firmly on the ground, he binds the reigns of Carrot to a tree some 60 feet away from the fog before joining the rest. "Oi, I be no'li'in thi'place a'all. Well com'on lads, migh'as well ge'this over wi'.  the dwarf says in a determent voice while looking  suspiciously at the forest and grabbing his waraxe, holding it close, as if to form a barrier between the forest and him.

Kheldev will enter the forest, after seeing the outcome of Deepwinter's action. (or hearing any additional information from the others)


----------



## Ilan (Apr 4, 2003)

"I'll take the point, Deepwinter. Stay back and let me search for tracks. Don't bother me in any way. I will see and hear things for myself. You will only disturb me as I go along."


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 5, 2003)

Deepwinter 7 stands in front of the dark forest and concentrates on controlling the wind. The leaves in the tree rustle, winds start blowing, and some leaves detach, being carried away by the wind. The black mist swirls around but mostly remains in exactly the same spots... around the trees. The detached leaves are carried away in the wind and disappear in the gloomy darkness.

As you move into the forest it is like walking into the darkest night. The treetops are not visible, and you most definitely need a lightsource to see*. Even then the lightsource seems to be insufficient, barely allowing you to see about 25 feet on average, sometimes less than that when some of the black mist is more dense than elsewhere. The elves can not even penetrate this darkness with their superior eyesight. Even the dwarf, who grew up in mines where there was no light at all, cannot see through the swirling black mist.

You slowly continue on foot. The ranger does not see any tracks. None of you hear any noise. Nothing seems to be indicating any presence of life. After about five minutes of walking** you see a skeleton, most likely from a human adventurer, on the floor. It is wearing ragged splint mail and has a rusting mace in his hands, and a few metal parts of what might have been a large wooden shield once, now lie near his left arm.

Then suddenly you all hear a loud, almost 20 second long breath, which seems to be coming from all around you.

What do you do?

(* I think that Deepwinter 7 is using one of the continual flame torches, as he does not need his hands to perform his skills?)
(** which direction do you intend to go? You entered on the south side of the forest. It is however very hard to judge in which way the north is different from the south in this forest. No mosses adorn the trees, and the fact that all these trees do reasonably well without light defies everyone's knowledge of how trees should work)


----------



## Ilan (Apr 5, 2003)

"The forest must be sustained by some powerfull magic. Death is all aound us, I can sense it. I see no tracks, nor can I hear the birds and animals that must live in this forest for it to survive. Stay in formation and ready your weapons."

Since there is no use anymore to walk in front, I fall back to the frontposotion next to ...(I forgot ) I still look for tracks, but not at the loss for speed. We will walk in a straight line, or how the path directs us.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 5, 2003)

"Ya ca SENSE tha'? Oi, you're a grea' Ranga' indee'! I mus'say I be go'in' in so' very dark places, bu'thi'one i'the worst of 'em all!"

Startled by the sudden sound amidst the quiet forest, Kheldev turns around to see where it comes from but the foggy forest conceals it's misty secrets. "Blasted Forest! Sho'yaself beast! Fi'li'a real dwarf, fa'to face!

The rest of the party sees that Kheldev is slightly trembling. It must be real cold out here... ()









*OOC:*


 Keep in mind that Kheldev does not know what sarcasm is. This is not meant as such, he honestly believes that you can feel death nearby. (he does not hold well with abstract ideas )


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 5, 2003)

What was that! This forest seems to live... I suspect we will have company soon, so stay alert.. Hold up, it's time to start manifesting some powers.

1. _Met. Weapon_ on Ilan's arrows [4PP]
2. _Inertial Barrier_ on the Dwarf and Wulf [16PP (cumulative)]

To Kheldev and Wulf

I have created a psionic force around you I call an Inertial Barrier. It will greatly reduce the damage done to you by any but the most powerfull of weapons. It will remain active for the next one and a half hours or so. 

[Dmg reduction 10/+5 sustains up to 100 dmg]

3. _Know Direction_ to find out where north is [16PP]

Continue moving: let's head north, deeper into this magical forest

DW7 stat boosts (6x extended, double heightened AA's) :

Roll 1: 4. Roll 2: 2. Roll 3: 4. Roll 4: 3. Roll 5: 4. Roll 6: 4.

Str 14 Dex 18 Con 20 Int 26 Wis 16 Cha 8 [see char thread for all temp stats]


----------



## takew (Apr 5, 2003)

Well this seems indeed like a good time to do some power ups.
Tycho casts a Bull's Strength on himself.









*OOC:*


 Bull's Strength: *3*+1 = 4 -> Str 19(+4) -> Greatsword: +12/+7 (3d6+7) 







"Now let me sing some courage into your harts my friends."

Tycho starts singing a elven tune in a low and silent voice. The words are hard to understand even for an elf for it is an ancient dialect from far away. Lost to most of elven society, but living on in the minds of the elven bards that walk this surface. The melody however gives a warm feeling to all of us and might bring the spirit up to a level that even cowards would enter this forest.









*OOC:*


 Giving: +2 morale bonus against charm and fear. +1 morale bonus to hit and damage. (As long as I sing + 5 rounds)


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 5, 2003)

/OOC well the thread sure is going fast...I posted my cha in the gallery, but did fill in my bow since I do not have a phb at hand now. I actually requested an oppertunity to copy some spells from Diactum but since , what about that DM?
moreover i would to have had the oppertunuty to identy the wand of fireball.....where is diactum anyway?

My prepared spells:
0 read magic, detect magic, mage hand, disrupt
1 shield, shield, shocking grasp, expeditious retreat
2 mirror image, cats grace, bulls strength


Actions:

Cast Cats grace-----> (irony does not work old fashioned die)
1d4+1 roll= 3 dex: 18
Use wand of light and stick it in between my belt....so I have my hands free
I also ( I take I have two rounds before evil strikes...Bulls strength on the dwarf...
Roll 1d4+1=4 strenghth extra mr..dwarf

Let us be wary companions.....This forest seems to breathe danger....I will use some spells to power up..

OOC/ I will think about whether I keep the glovs or give them to the dwarf....)


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 5, 2003)

*OOC:*


 in a low and *SILENT* voice 







Kheldev, a little surprised at the display of 'lock and load' feels a little lost. "Me be gratefu' Sir Wulf and Sir Dee'... euhm... sommin'. Ye be carry'n' powerfu'magics!

He tries hard to think of anything which he carries which he could benefit from, and then he smiles, rummages around in his sack and out comes a mug, with a cover on it. He removes the cover and drinks his ale in one zip. "Aah no'in' like a'ale befo'a ba'le. If ya all be done, le'move on. Whi'wa' be north??

Kheldev will move on to the direction Dw7 points him, at the front, full of bravery, and ready for anything.









*OOC:*


 Kheldev now has an effective strength of 22, which adds +2 to hit and +3 to damage


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 9, 2003)

A near black, shadowy, semi-transparent humanoid shape appears and moves through a tree.

The breath you heard earlier seems to reemerge and now it seems to speak. In one loud chilly breath the creature asks "WHY ARE YOU HERE?"


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)

Kheldev does not answer: he'd rather have someone else do the talking. Instead he places his boots a few centimers away from eachother, grabs his waraxe just a little bit harder and braces himself to charge at the shadowy thing as soon as it is within reach.


----------



## takew (Apr 9, 2003)

Tycho stops singing and waits for Ilan to do the talking... The group leader will fix this in a sec. Lets see how great his leadership skills are. If Ilan (or anyone els) doesn't starts talking within a round, Tycho will make a step forward and will explain things to the ghost like creature. (btw does Tych know what it is?)

Waiting... 1,2,3,4,5...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

[POST BY ILAN]

"Get ready, guys"

"*To destroy you.*"I yell to the undead.
I pull back my bowstring and fire an arrow and yet another one if there is time.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

A little aghast by the tremendously stupid retort of Ilan ...

*WAIT* DW7 screams to Ilan your arrows will do you no good and will only get us into trouble!

Then to the ghostlike creature, regardless of what the others do ... 

We are here seeking a long lost mage guild, in search of the research notes of Saljara the Many Faceted! Pray let us pass and I will keep this group under control


----------



## takew (Apr 9, 2003)

Thinking: "Mmmm... So the brains of this party are not compatible with it's natural leader... Mmmm... There might be a story in this."

[Tycho is going for a detect evil on the ghostlike creature. He concentrates for a round. (But not of course if it attacks us after he was shot at.)]


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 9, 2003)

to what extent is "Ilan's" post valid? Is it really the will of Karsten of just a trick of deepwinter to mock karsten, show his own supriority and ability to restrain and also to get the game going.....(perhaps fuelled by some alcoholic beverages)

I fear for the last....

nevertheless....I seems perfectly logical to me that Ilan would act in such a way


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Drinking before 12AM? I'm at work!


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 9, 2003)

Kheldev is confused and lowers his guard a bit. He will wait for the actions of the rest, and will not make a move until he knows if the shadowy thing is an opponent.

He ponders "How, i'Moradin's name, did the'be livin'so long if the'be firing o'tha first stranga tha be mee'in'?


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

[POST BY ILAN]

"It is an undead. Ask him for directions, why don't you."









*OOC:*


My attack stands: at work so I have no dice roller, my internet at home is down. my attacks are +24 (+3mag,+1bard,+1pointbl) +24, +19.Damage= 1d8+8. I assume I can make 1 attack as surprise. My initiative mod.= +6. Soz guys, but since when do we wait to attack an undead, OMG. there is such a thing as roleplaying to much. by the way: I thought it was a different forest we are in now then the one where the guild is.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

I just did ask it for directions yes ... 









*OOC:*


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 9, 2003)

Ilan fires an arrow at the dark creature and it passes through the creature with great speed. It did not seem to have made any effect whatsoever on the creaure. The creature still hovers near the tree, apparently not quite aware of what just transpired.

Initiative, Round 1

Tycho Amant: 20+8= 28
Deepwinter 7: 19+8= 27
Ilan Moonbow: 17+6 = 23
Kheldev Stonebreaker: 19+1 = 20
Wulf: 10+6 = 16
Shadowy being: 14
Diactum: 5+3 = 8

Tycho starts to concentrate in order to detect evil and notices two evil auras, though does not yet know where and how strong they are.

Deepwinter 7 starts conversing with the transparent black being:"*WAIT*! Your arrows will do you no good and will only get us into trouble! We are here seeking a long lost mage guild, in search of the research notes of Saljara the Many Faceted! Pray let us pass and I will keep this group under control!"

The shadow like humanoid still seems unaware of what happened. It seems somewhat surprised.

Next up: Ilan.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 9, 2003)

[POST BY ILAN]









*OOC:*


Do I recognize the detect evil intent power that Amant is manifesting, I did spend some levels with a paladin, who used it all the time. By the way: I use +3 magical arrows at the moment. Don't know if it matters (probably not, but maybe you forgot) Does it look like I can never hit it or does it look like the standard ghost misschance (or is there no difference, we did fight ghosts and wraiths before)







If I recognize: "Amant, Is it evil??. I ready my actions for his answer. If evil, I attack again. If not, I ready my action for something evil/an offensive action to appear.

If I don't: I ready my action to return fire if something attacks us.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 9, 2003)

Tycho Amant is concentrating, not unlike Tobias did, or not unlike Deepwinter does some of his powers. It is a very intense and focussed concentration.

There is no way to see how or why the arrow didn't affect the creaure of darkness. You hit it squarely in something that might be considered a chest, but it passed through without doing any harm.

Kheldev is waiting to see what the creaure's reaction is going to be.

Next up: Wulf.


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 11, 2003)

Feeling the uneasyness of the sitution wulf decides to try and identify the spell Tycho is casting to see his intent and maybe decide his next actions.

Spellcraft:
Roll 1: 5+12+17....



detect evil..... wulf thinks....

the possibilty of an evil threat  an the fact the arrows run straight through the creature (which may very well have been provocative) Wulf decides to cast invisibilty and half his move away from the from the posistion he was standing


----------



## takew (Apr 11, 2003)

*OOC:*


Wulf, Tycho isn't casting a spell. It is a power he can manifest at will! He doesn't make any gestures, just concentrating. The effect though is the same as the spell. So one: you do your spellcraft and fail. Or two: you just don't realise it is any form of magic that I am doing right now. (btw. if a *Bard* is doing magic, he normally sings along with the casting. So when a bard is silent, he definitely isn't *casting* a spell)







Tycho's second round: Doesn't answer Ilans question, but stays focus on his detect evil attempt. He wants to know where the auras are coming from and who or what is making that second aura... So he says:

...


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 11, 2003)

Rules again eh?

well just drop the spellcraft...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 15, 2003)

zzzzz


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 15, 2003)

The shadowy being moves _into_ one of the trees. That tree then seems to be the source of sound, and in a breathy, dark voice with elongated vowels and strong sibilant tones, the same one you heard before:"Why should I trust you bald one? Your delicious elven friend tried to attack me. I sense your powers though, and life courses through each and every one of you... I can barely resist you. Are... Are you a force of righteousness?"

That last sentence seems to be inquisitive and doubting, as if the voice is trying to remember something.

Diactum's action  next.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 16, 2003)

[Let's proceed and not wait for Diactum he will not post today or before tomorrow noon anyway... I'll ask him not to do anything that will hinder our future actions in the next round...]

[Tycho detects evil ...]


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

Tycho concentrates on his the evil auras, and finds that the strongest one of them is of overwhelming strength (though not so much that it knocks him out). If he concentrates for one more round, he'll find the location and strength of both auras.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 16, 2003)

A little bewildered by the odd reply from the ghostly figure, Deepwinter 7 answers in a somewhat friendly voice

You can trust me, for my words are true. We seek the long lost Mage Guild in order to rescue a friend in need. Those that oppose us and hinder this mission out of malcontempt will be rightly eliminated. 

Then adding in a more persuasive voice So what are you? Friend or foe?

Brace for impact


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

Ilan next.


----------



## Ilan (Apr 16, 2003)

I lower my bow and take a non threatening position.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

Kheldev.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 16, 2003)

Kheldev still a bit confused, does not like these kind of encounters. When he still was part of the dwarven militia, all was simple and clear: if it was not a dwarf and you came across it in the many tunnels under the mountain, it was an enemy. Nowadays you had to ask strangers if they were friend or foe. Kheldev sighs, braces himself and readies for any hostile actions from the 'thing'. If it does anything in a threatening way, Kheldev will charge at it and smack it over the head with his axe.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

Wulf


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 16, 2003)

(Double Post)


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 16, 2003)

[we can read the initiative order Rav ...  - although Tycho even skips the DM's posts (see next ...)]


----------



## takew (Apr 16, 2003)

[After Wulf -> Shadowy being -> Diactum (if appropriate that is)]

Tycho stays focused on his attempt to unravel this Evil that he senses..."Au, my head hurts..."


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 17, 2003)

Wulf (still being invisible) observes the situation amazed...he does not understannd what is going on, but prepares himself to come into action by readying an attack in case of a hostile action....
OOC/ can we have a map?/OOC


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 17, 2003)

"I am... neither. That which you seek... through many like me you will have to go... they will attack you... they will... they thirst for purity... don't touch the trees..."

And the shadowy being quickly disappears back into the darkness.

[End of actions by initiative order. I don't think a map is still necessary]


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 17, 2003)

Kheldev sighs with relief and addresses the group "Le'us be o'our way. Da so'er we ge'ou'o'this blasted fore' the better, I'ya ask me. Me don't be lik'n this fore'one bit.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 17, 2003)

Addressing the party

I agree with Master Dwarf, let us not be distracted by these beings. They seem to like those of pure heart and noble intentions. It's a good thing Roland is not with us anymore, for without him I reckon we are rather safe the psion adds looking meaningful to all but the Elven Archer. If they interrogate us again, tell them to sod of and mind their own business, that should make our purity clear. Be carefull close to the trees, don't stray away from the others. Our goal must be deeper in this forest. Onward men!


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 18, 2003)

After a short walk onward, deeper into the eerie haunted forest, you all become aware of the sound of wolf howls. They come closer _very_ quickly. They must move faster than any wolf you have ever encountered (and Deepwinter 7 and Ilan have many times been assaulted by wolves on the tundra of Corum).

Within seconds, they seem to have surrounded you. These are obviously not ordinary wolves. They have the same size of ordinary wolves, except one which is the size of a pack leader possibly, but all have the same appearance; composed of the essence of the blackest night, with their features hardly distinguishable in the dark surroundings. Their feet seem to be hardly touching the ground, and as they step, they make no sound. They are advancing on you... _NOW!_.

SURPRISE ROUND: PARTIAL ACTIONS ONLY
Initiative:
Ilan 26
Deepwinter 26
Tycho 24
Diactum 20
Wulf 18
Kheldev 17
(and since you had better initiatives than all but 2 wolves, even whith their +9 initiative, all the wolves just go after you guys to speed things up a bit - consider it to be a concerted attack )

*Note to Deepwinter*: if you move, the battlefield moves; you are the only lightsource. I would appreciate it if you don't do this at a whim, since that would make it incredibly hard for me to do the maps. If you must, you must, but don't just do it to tick me off.

*Note to Everyone*: You can still make the rolls, but I want them E-mailed through the e-mail dice sever of irony.com to R_Mathot@yahoo.com. There are reasons for this which are entirely easy to understand I would think. If you can't access irony, ask someone else to do it for you.


----------



## Ilan (Apr 18, 2003)

Ilan stands next to Deepwinter, I only scout when it has use and I can see further then 20 ft. Please move Diactum one square down.

Quickly judging the situation, I see wolves approaching and they don't seem to like us one bit. Knowing that once their leader is fallen, the threat will be over soon. I pull back my bowstring and release my arrow towards the biggest one. 









*OOC:*


I used the dice roller but don't know if it worked. 
18 + 24 (2pb) = 42
1d8 +7 (2pb) = 12
Ron can I please use my dice. I know you don't like it, but I think it has some charm using my dice instead of the roller. And I don't get how it works that helps to.  PLEAZZZZ......And go to bed earlier, you drunken bastard.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 18, 2003)

Seeing the threat of 11 enemies soon to be gnawing at his bones, Deepwinter 7 starts manifesting the _Ectoplasmic Coccoon_ power on himself, knowing that this will be a lot harder when engaged in melee combat.

I'll encapsulate myself but will continue manifesting powers through the ectoplasmic shield! Do not be alarmed


----------



## takew (Apr 18, 2003)

Tycho starts playing a very complicated and somewhat chaotic tune on his beautiful lute.

[Casting Confusion on BIGW, W0 & W9 (15ft radius) DC 13]

[If possible, Tycho will start to sing to inspire the party members. He just has to play on his Lute for the confusion so he has got his voice free…]

[see ooc for details on the spells]


----------



## Ilan (Apr 18, 2003)

*"Save your spells, this is only our first encounter."*


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 18, 2003)

Ilan's arrow passes through the large wolf harmlessly and disappears into the darkness.

The wolves seem to be unaffected by Tycho's music at all. Tycho: you think this might have something to do with the fact that they are not ordinary animals.

Diactum is next.

[I wasn't drunk, and I had already been to sleep for most of the day due to the hot weather... it is hotter here than it is in Spain currently]


----------



## Bacter (Apr 22, 2003)

Inspired by Ilan's action to target the big Kahuna, Diactum casts a fireball on wolf 0, so that the fireball's radius targets wulf 0, wolf leader and wolf 9 and does not harm any of us

I'll get those freaky creatures!!! 









*OOC:*


 Sorry guys... I've been so busy lately that I could not post at all... I've been busy finishing my university degree off (), and now this is completely all over... it is pbp-ing time! 







[Irony results have been mailed]


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 22, 2003)

The little globe of fire speeds away from diactum very quickly and explodes between the wolves.

Only the wolf directly targetted seems at all affected, and is slowly starting to disperse into nothingness... though not quite, and could still be a threat.

The other two wolves are completely unaffected by the fiery blast from the fireball spell.

[Diactum knows that this is most likely because they are incorporeal, which means that any effect from a corporeal source, even magic, will not affect them half of the time because they are in constant shift between the ethereal plane and the prime material plane. Force effects function normally]

Wulf is next (he is back from vacation right? If not, Kheldev can go instead)


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 22, 2003)

Kheldev quickly evaluates the situation and he immediatly begins to shout commands, trained by his long years as a commanding officer. "Don't be let'n them trap us in a circle! Try tha breach tha ranks! Wulf pro'ect Deepsommin' and that wizza'. Ilan and Tycho bo' foca' on one point! If ya breach thei'ranks, ma'a ran fo'it. These wolfs be hard to hit! I'll be ge'in there lea'er and be try'n to distract them!"

That said the stout dwarf charges into the leader, axe above his head, as fast as his legs will carry him, while screeming in dwarven:"Feel the might of REAL dwarven steel, by Moradin!"









*OOC:*


 Dice rolls are under way. I took the liberty of skipping Wulf, as my actions should not disturb the normal flow of initiative, to speed up the proces a bit


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 22, 2003)

Kheldev makes a powerful charge, and while he holds his axe high over his head, the Wraith Wolf bites Kheldev in the neck. The momentum of the axeswing can not be stopped by this however, and a devestating blow comes down towards the massive undead wolf.

And the Axe connects! It digs deep into the shady apparition, reducing its consistency. it begins to dissipate, but it is still there for the moment being - but it won't take much to finish it off.

The bite in the neck however did hurt Kheldev - a bit. he felt a ghastly affliction trying to drain him from his life, but his hardy dwarven constitution shrugged it off like it was nothing. Four small black spots, corresponding with the wolf's fangs, are all that the wolf managed to inflict upon Kheldev (2 damage). This strange mark does not bleed.

[Wulf is up next. I'll give him till 12:00 GMT / 13:00 CET, then I'll assume he readies for an attack of the wolves]


----------



## Spellsword (Apr 22, 2003)

OOC/ sorry folks for me not letting you all know I was on holidays, but to make up for this loss I hereby announce I will go on to rome till sunday, so I cannot post, Sorry. Take can do my actions which means nothing extremely bold svp./OOC

NOTE: RON, I did say Iused my wand of light....so I guess it is a light source as well, Moreover, I was invisible, has the duration of the spell passed yet? If not please take into consideration....
also mind my +2 AC due to cats grace....

seeing the party surrounded by furious wolves he feels it is time to take decisive actions but remains were he is waitning for the first wolf to enter his reach in order to protect diactum and the psion ( ready attack for a wolf to come close>mailed attacks... but first one is incorrect!)

OOC?diactum Wulf = me and wolf =enemy!!!


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 23, 2003)

The wolves all converge on the group of adventurers. And all make bites which leave dark marks on your skin. They seem to ignore armour and shields, and go straight for the flesh. Their fangs actually pass _through_ armour, not even affecting it at all.

As the wolves pounce, Wulf forfeits his invisibility and strikes at one wolf. His blade twirls about and destroys the wolf before it can bite him*.

The smaller wolf north of Kheldev bites him in the side. Kheldev unfortunately cannot resist the dark energies this time (4 damage and 1 permanent constitution damage).

Tycho gets three wolves around him, and all rip their fangs at his immortal soul. he can resist thier dark powers thankfully, but still takes some damage resulting in twelve black spots: 4 in his torso, 4 in his arm and 4 in his leg. (9 damage)

One of the wolves is not deterred by the Ectoplasmic coccoon Deepwinter 7 has erected around himself, and lunges at him. His immobility now seems to be a deficiency instead! The wolf managaes to score a hit, but Deepwineter resists his dark energies. (2 damage)

Both wolves hit Wulf as well, as they seem not deterred by the loss of their companion. Their incorporeal bites went for the heart and kidneys (12 damage).

Diactum gets hit only once by the semi-transparent wolves surrounding him, but that one seems to take the life right out of him. His health goes down, his skin becomes grey, and he even seems to become more thin (1 damage and 3 permanent constitution damage).**

Finally the Big Wolf attacks Kheldev. He does makes it to Kheldev's flesh, but even when Kheldev's health is suboptimal it is still quite capable of withstanding such terrible attacks. (3 damage).

Round 1: Same initiative order.
Ilan is now once again ready to do what needs to be done.

[OOC stuff]
* Note that with readied actions you can only perform one action, not full attack or full round actions. The benefit is that you can go _before_ the event actually happens: in this case a potential attack has been averted.

**: @#$&! Jurgen, post your character in the Rogue's gallery thread (see OOC thread how hard it is). If it is still not there the next time I need it I will assume your AC is 10 and your saving throws will be unmodified. I DM with six windows open, and I don't like having a 7th for no reason at all.


----------



## Ilan (Apr 23, 2003)

Seeing Diactum being hit and realizing that if he falls my flank will be open for attacks I fire my first arrow at the Wolf standing to my side. I release my bowstring and my arrow is send right in his head. (16 dmg) 

If the arrow passes through or if he isn't dead yet, I continue shooting at him (10dmg, CRITICAL 38dmg)

If the wolf dies I reload and I shoot at the wolf treathening Kheldev. (10dmg) Thinking that shouldn't have hurt him to much (if my arrow doesn't pass through) I take my final shot (CRITICAL 38dmg)

[It's a bit messy with the miss change, soz. I can email my rolls to you. to hit= 33, 24, natural 20 + 32)


----------



## takew (Apr 23, 2003)

Tycho starts inspiring the party by singing a heroic song about a situation just like this one in witch the good guys came out as winner.

Furthermore, he makes an attack on wolf 2 and a second attack on wolf 2 if he survived. Otherwise the second attack is on wolf 3.

He than makes a 5ft step left.

[Ron, can you do the dice work for me? +12/+7; 2d6+7+1d6 fire/attack]


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 23, 2003)

[After Ilan but it doesnt matter]

Deepwinter 7 concentrates intensively to try to manifest an _Astral Construct V_ power in order to surround the wolfs with more targets hopefully distracting their attention from their living opponents

[5 medium sized Astral Constructs will appear if I keep making my con checks vs dmg]


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 23, 2003)

"Ya think ya tough eh? This DWARF (pronounced slow and with pride)  will not fall tha EASILY!!

That said Kheldev tries to smack the leader wolf over the head with his axe, seeing that his first hit made quite an impact. If he should fall, he will attack the smaller wolf. If not he will continue on the leader.

After his attack he yells to the others "Be close toge'er! Don'le'em encircle ya!"


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 23, 2003)

Ilan fires at the Wulf threatening him, provoking an attack from the wulf for letting his guard down for aiming his arrow. The wolf bites in his arm, sligtly decaying the flesh where it hits (6 damage)but Ilan shoots it into oblivion with one shot immediatly after.

The second arrow passes through the wolf north of Kheldev. The last one does find contact with that same wolf however, and that wolf now seems less solid as it was before.

Tycho starts singing his heroic ballad, which starts to affect you all - it slowly raises your spirits and your courage*. Unfortunately his blade fails to connect - the first time it passes through harmlessly, the second time his swing just fails to come anywhere near the wolf, missing it by an entire foot. Tycho makes a slight tactical adjustment of his position.

Deepwinter 7 manifests his power defensively. His concentration seems unbreakable.

Kheldev tries and bash the Big wolf's ethereal skull in with his axe... and succeeds on his second swing... the big wolf disperses into thin air and is absorbed by the supernatural darkness around you.

Diactum and Wulf are next.

* +1 morale bonus to hit and damage after Tycho's _*next*_ initiative.


----------



## Bacter (Apr 23, 2003)

Diactum clearly being scared by the sudden drop of his life-essences and now probably being the weakest amongst all the present living and dead creatures, he decides to try to make an end to visual presence in this encounter with these foul beings. 

Diactum starts casting an invisibility spell on himself to withdraw himself to the vision of the undeads.


I don't like my skin turning grey! Diactum signing off for the time being 









*OOC:*


 for the ones who read my post in which I casted a cloudkill spell... This spell does not affect undeads, so I edited my post


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 25, 2003)

Diactum becomes invisible after casting defensively (10, +14 vs DC 17). Normal wraiths would ahve trouble discerning his location... but these aren't normal wraiths: they seem to be able to pick up Diactum's scent even in their ghostly form, probably related to their past wolf lives, in which they had keen noses.

Perhaps Wulf can solve a few problems.


----------



## takew (Apr 25, 2003)

Wulf makes three attacks with his two bladed sword (right, left, right) targeted on W7 than W6 and than W5 (only changing target if they drop)…

Right hand:
Attack Roll: 1, 18 +10 (standaard) = AC 28
Damage roll: 1, 3 + 7 = 10 damage
Left hand:
Attack Roll: 2, 12 +10 (standaard) = AC 22
Damage roll: 2, 8 + 5 = 13 damage
Right hand:
Attack Roll: 3, 20 +5 (standaard) = AC 25
Damage roll: 3, 5 + 7 = 12 damage

If wolf 7 died, Wulf will step in that spot.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 26, 2003)

Wulf makes his attacks, the double bladed sword spinning and slashing about. The incorporeal nature of the creatures is bothering him however, and only his left strike connects, even though all his blows were well aimed. That said, that one good hit seems to be sufficient to take out that wolf - its darkness joins with that of the forest.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 26, 2003)

The wolf in melee with Kheldev lunges out and 'bites' him (5 damage). Tycho gets assaulted by three wolves and two manage to sink their shadowy teeth in him (3 damage total) while he dodges the other.

Deepwinter 7, even though heavily concentrating and slowly gathering ectoplasm to build creatures with, does not get hit. His Ring of Protection manages to deflect the attack. Wulf right beside him is not so lucky (3 damage).

The wolf in front of Diactum had no eyes to begin with it seems; a twitch of his shadowy nose manages to small Diactum out and he lunges for Diactum's neck (7 damage), sinking the black razorlike teeth in softly, but excruciatingly.

Thankfully everyone manages to fight off the horrible health draining affliction the wolves seem to be capable of inflicting.

Hit point totals (red means that con has been drained, blue temporarily raised):
Kheldev (59/73)
Tycho (54/66)
Deepwinter 7 (67/69)
Ilan (58/58)
Wulf (46/61)
Bacter (20/28)

Initiative for the second normal round:
Ilan 26
Deepwinter 26
Tycho 24
Diactum 20
Kheldev 17
Wulf 16


----------



## Ilan (Apr 27, 2003)

Not being able to help Tycho in a matter that would be effective, I try to do the best next thing and release Kheldav of his burden. I take my first shot and aim for the wolf he is fighting with. I then turn to help Diactum if the wolf is slain, If not I will take another shot until he is "dead". In the case that Diactums attacker is slain. I will fire at the Wolf who is attacking Tycho (Wolf2)

[attack 1= 4+17+3(meta)+1(pb)= 25 dmg=1d8+8=12]
[attack 2=10+17+3(meta)+1(pb)= 31 dmg=1d8+8=9]
[attack 3= 2+12+3(meta)+1(pb)= 18 dmg =1d8+8=12]


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 28, 2003)

Ilan let's loose one arrow at the wolf wraith fighting Kheldev and it pierces the shadowy essence of the creature, dissolving it into nothingness. The elven archer spins round while moving a step to the side so he won't hit his invisble ally, and let's loose two more arrows in quick succession. Both unfortunately fail to affect the nasty undead creature.


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 28, 2003)

Seeing his direct adversaries evaporated, Kheldev turns his head and yells towards the rest "Ma'some room fo'me. Deepsommin' and tha wiza'best be stay'n back, I'll be tak'n care o'tha res'. Ty'o hold ya groun'. I'll try an'distract'em, so ya can strike'm off guarrrd!!

"OI, where be tha wizza'gone?!?!"









*OOC:*


 This is meant as free action during Ilan's initiative. If this is not an option, it will be part of my next action


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (Apr 28, 2003)

Of the five constructs created, two try to clear the spot in front of Deepwinter 7 and stand before him to protect him from the undead wolfs. The other three take their places to allow Tycho to flank W2 or W3 and Wulf to flank W6. 

Deepwinter 7 himself takes a 5ft step backwards to allow Kheldev to take his place after hitting the wolf directly in front of him [W5] over the head with Reldar's staff. 

Never knew it would come to this

*WHACK* 

[att 1 = 2 + 9 = 11]

Aarrgh fighting does *NOT* suit me

[Rav, it's probably a lot more convenient if you privately handle the constructs attacks (+3/+3 1d6+4)]


----------



## Sullaf (Apr 28, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Will not be able to post tonight. Will post my action, so we can continue 







When Kheldev finds no trace of Diactum, his face turns red while he raises his axe in anger, and shouts to the wolf (W9) 
"WA' HA' YA DONE WI'THA'WIZZA'YA POOR EXCUSE FOR A WOLF!! That said, the enraged dwarf runs towards the place he saw Diactum last, cursing the tree for being in the way, and angerily plants his axe into the wolf (W9).

If the wolf should fall Kheldev looks around and tries to find any sign of Diactum.

_Kheldev moves to the square above w9 and attacks it with power attack 10
Attack 1: 13(roll) + 13(standard) + 2(bull's strength) + 1(bard song) - 10(power attack) = AC 19
Attack 2: 12(roll) +8(standard) + 2(bull's strength) +1 (bard song) - 10(power attack) = AC 13
Dmg 1: 10(roll) + 9(str) + 2(specilization) + 1(magic) + 1(bard song) +10 (power attack) = 33 dmg
Dmg 2: 9(roll) + 9(str) + 2(specilization) + 1(magic) + 1(bard song) +10 (power attack) = 32 dmg
_


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 28, 2003)

[all note that Kheldev's action takes place _after_ Tycho's and Diactum's actions... so go ahead the both of you, and don't mind too much if it screws up Kheldev's actions, he'll just have to repost them/adapt them]

5 man sized ectoplasmic constructs appear, all behind the row of wolves on the west, all making attacks, but none of them affecting the wraiths.


----------



## takew (Apr 29, 2003)

Without stop singing, Tycho attacks the wolfs again. Inspired by his own voice and the summoned ally on the other side of the wolf, he makes a first slash towards W2… If this kills the wolf the second aim will be on W3…

Attack 1: 11(roll) + 10(standard) + 2(bull's strength) + 1(bard song) +2(flanking) = AC 26
Dmg 1: 5(roll) + 6(str) + 1(magic) + 1(bard song) = 13 dmg (3 fire dmg)
Attack 2: 1(roll) = fumble
Confirm attack 2: 20(roll) = hit


----------



## Bacter (Apr 29, 2003)

Diactum sees he is not fit to withstand the nasty bites of the wolfs and tries to move away from the battlefield. Doing this, he tries to evade possible wolven attacks. Diactum makes a double move (max of 60 ft), ending 15 feet in front of W5 (moving 15 feet diagonally down-right and 20 feet diagonally right-up ( 







*OOC:*


 if I am counting right 





 )


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 30, 2003)

As the invisible Diactum passes by the wolf in melee with Wulf (W6), the wolf tries to take a snap at him, failing miserably. However, that wolf exposes its back to Wulf because of his miserable attempt and Wulf takes his chance and slices the dark wolf's spine open, making it disappear into nothingness. Diactum moves to a more safe position after.

Kheldev moves and plants his Axe deeply into the wolf who previously bit Diactum, which dissipates immediatly and very quickly (W9)*.

Tycho swings his massive sword around and rips his opponent into shreds of darkness. (W2 is gone now too) His second swing is just not good enough.

Wulf now has a chance to do something.

* note though that you can only power attack as much as your total BAB Sullaf... which would have meant that if you needed that 2nd attack, you would have hit instead of potentially missed - in any case, you only had one attack since you moved more than 5 feet


----------



## Spellsword (May 1, 2003)

OOC? one more time: wo lf=enemy and wu lf=me!!/OOC

insipired by the fact he has already killed three wolfs, he decides to go for the next one (w5)

let us send the foul beats back to the abyss the spawn from!!!!! 

attack 1:
 1d20+11=14
damage:
16

attack2
1d20+6=18
damage:
14

attack3
1d20+11=11
damage:
16

after his attacks he moves into the spot of the wolf if he dies...


----------



## Ravellion (May 1, 2003)

Wulf swings his two bladed sword left, right, left... and finally he connects, destroying the wraith.

The two wolves try and bite Wulf and Tycho, but fail... A few seconds after, team effort destroys the last two undead opponents.

The enemy has been vanquished: what do you do now?

[OOC: I made no mistakes with "U"s and "O"s, I assure you.]


----------



## Ilan (May 1, 2003)

"So no need for directions this time" I say in a sarcastic tone. "Is everybody ok, though" I watch the ground and then look at the invisible Diactum,  I saw you take a mean hit. Do you need extra healing??"


----------



## Bacter (May 1, 2003)

Diactum ends the invisibility spell

Oempf! Diactum shouts as the members of our party regain visual input of him. 

That was quite a fight... I think we all could have done more if these faul beings were a bit more corpoREAL. I had to bail out of combat, makink myself invisible, since my chances of survival another bite were pretty low 

To Ilan:

 Hmm.. you do have keen eyes, spotting me when I thought I could go by unnoticed... On your question, I took some serious damage and feel quite weak as well. So if you could help me, I would be pleased! 

Again to the party:

You must understand... In THIS condition, I don't think I can be very helpfull in battle. If we had to engage more enemies on a short notice, I will have to first take care of myself, ensuring that I cannot be damaged. Only then I might be able to contribute to the slaying of possible enemies


----------



## Ravellion (May 1, 2003)

[OOC: Spotting someone who is invisible is possible according to the rules. You might tread on grass which flattens because of your step etc., but there also is a 'predator-like' effect when someone is invisible. The DC is 30 to notice there is an unmoving invisble creature somewhere within 30 feet (DC 20 for moving), and pinpointing it increases the DC by 20... in this case, pinpointing Diactum with spot is DC 40. Though hard, within realms of Ilan's capability. Listening is far easier though, and is at this moment only DC 25 - Ilan would easily succeed at this, then look at your direction: even though he can not see you, he knows where you are]

Diactum's skin is greyish, and it seems as though he has gained a few years. His voice is less forceful, his breath more laboured. Since he normally is quite tough (especially for his age) this is quite noticable.

Kheldev also seems to have lost some his luster, though not as much as Diactum has lost.

Suddenly the sibilant hissing voice of the shadowy being can be heard again.
 "See?!....I told you so... through many like me you will have to go... many more... all will attack you... they will... they thirst for purity even more than I do... I was pure once... I  crave for your pure essence now... your positive energy..." After a long moment of silence it continues "Remember... don't touch the trees..."


----------



## takew (May 1, 2003)

Tycho stops singing when the last wolf vanishes... He overlooks the battleground and hears the wailings of Diactum Abracadacium. He thinks by himself: 

_"So much power and so little faith in himself... What life he must have... To study for all this knowledge just to bail out when he is needed the most... What pity."_ 

Than saying with his most honest smile and voice:

"Here my weak friend... Let me help you to overcome the extraordinary pain you must feel right now. You seem drained from all that life has to offer. I hope that there is some spirit left to get you carry on."

And than he heals him. The others will be healed next (see ooc).


----------



## Spellsword (May 2, 2003)

still feeling the adrenaline of the combat in his veins Wulf exclaims:


You evil coward, show yourself instead of lurking in the threes!!! Seize your wicked games and face us !!!


----------



## takew (May 2, 2003)

*By Ilan*

"Be quiet, Wulf." I say with a harsh voice.

"Atleast we are going the right way. Now don't waste any more time or spells and now, *back in formation*. You will be healed further when we have the time for it. We continue our path."

In a quiet voice to Deepwinter when we move on: "What do you make of all this, my friend?? If it wasn't for the rash actions of the Dwarf, we could have lost this one with more damage. Any idea how we can withstand these creatures or their powers??
I then fall into deep thought and after a minute I move my head closer to Deepwinter and whisper in his ear:
"Mabye we need to sacrifice someone the next combat, so that we can survive. Be ready for that."


----------



## Sullaf (May 2, 2003)

Kheldev who was still looking for Diactum, trades his angry red color for a shining radiant smile "OI, the'ya be wizza'. I be thi'in' ya wa'a'gonner! Sharp thi'in' be'in' invissable a'all. Go'job wi'tha'constructs!" Kheldev  pads Diactum on the back.

He walks over to Ilan and slaps him on the back, nearly topping him over and with spirit in his voice booms: "Grea'work lads!! We be sma'ing them no go' wolves to oblivian! Goo'shoo'in' Elf. A mi'y skilled Archerrr ya arrr!

He walks over to Deepwinter and whispers in his ear "OI lad, I saw ya try'n' tha hit them wolves wi'ya stick. Be'r le'us war'rs to the figh'n..."

When/If Tycho offers to heal him Kheldev covers up the black marks in his neck before saying: "No lad, a rrreal DWARF need not be healed. Besides, it be just a scratch!"

When the shadow once again addresses the party, Kheldev jumps up and stands in his full battle mode once again, ready to smack some more wolves over the head. He grunts and nods in agreement when Ilan talks and lowers his guard to take his place at the front of the marching order once again.


----------



## Bacter (May 2, 2003)

Thanx a lot Tycho! Any curation at this point is most helpful! 

Diactum casts an detect magic, scanning the surrounings for 12 rounds, in this way trying to find out something extraordinary and hopefully the source of the voice within a radius of 60 ft


----------



## Ravellion (May 2, 2003)

Diactum doesn't find anything specific in the forest with the detect magic. There is a lingering aura of Necromancy and Conjuration all over the place though.


----------



## Sullaf (May 2, 2003)

"Le'us move on..."

Kheldev waits in marching order for instructions where to go. This seemed to have worked well before so why bother changing it.


----------



## Ilan (May 2, 2003)

"Let's move out"


----------



## takew (May 3, 2003)

To Diactum: "Here my weak friend. Take my amulet. It has the power to make the wearer more healthy. And you, if I may say so, are in great need of health. You are that close from looking like a zombie..."

Thinking by himself: _"Mmmmm... That could be handy though..."_

I see that you are already wearing a amulet. I don't know if that too has magical powers. But please, consider my offer. You need it more than I do in this wretched forest...


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 5, 2003)

To the party in general

"Many more of these attacks we cannot withstand, although these beast deal only little physical damage, they seem to drain your stamina. Let us proceed wearily but quickly and try to avoid combat as much as possible."


----------



## Ravellion (May 5, 2003)

Immediatly after having made that last remark, a Grizzly bear wraith comes from _out the ground_ and attacks the bald Psion.

To depwinters great surprise, the bear wraith misses his attack, especially since Deepwinter wasn't prepared for this at all.

[$£&@#! No dex modifier and I still miss. Mail me your initiatives rolls please.]


----------



## Sullaf (May 5, 2003)

nothing to see here...


----------



## Bacter (May 8, 2003)

Before the Grizzly appeared:

Thanx Tycho... I will accept your amulet. In return I could lend you mine, which makes it less easy to be hit in combat 

jurgenpiet@hotmail.com requested that 1 roll  of a 20-sided die be rolled.
The total for each roll has 3 added to it.
Roll them bones ... your dice are 
Roll 1: 9.


----------



## Ravellion (May 10, 2003)

Round 1:

Wulf: 23
Tycho: 18
Wraith Bear: 17
DW7: 14
Khelev: 10
Ilan: 9
Diactum: 9

Next up: Wulf.


----------



## takew (May 10, 2003)

Tycho starts singing a familiar song for most of you. He uses the common tongue and it goes a little some like this:

_"If you go out in the woods today 
You're sure of a big surprise. 
If you go out in the woods today 
You'd better go in disguise. 
For every bear that ever there was 
Will gather there for certain, because 
Today's the day the teddy bears have their picnic..."_


----------



## Spellsword (May 11, 2003)

Suprised by the appearabce of the next specimen in the spectral zoo Wulf decides to give his magical skills a go...

 Magic must stops this beast!!!

and casts MM
NOTE: EDITED MM
Roll 1: 4.
Roll 2: 4.


----------



## takew (May 11, 2003)

While singing his song, Tycho makes a move towards the bear and attacks him twice with his flaming sword…

Attack 1: 16(roll) + 10(standard) + 2(bull's strength) = AC 28
Dmg 1: 6(roll) + 6(str) + 1(magic) = 13 dmg (1 fire dmg)
Attack 2: 18(roll) + 5(standard) + 2(bull's strength) = AC 25
Dmg 2: 17(roll) + 6(str) + 1(magic) = 24 dmg (5 fire dmg)









*OOC:*


Bardic Music effect: allies receive a +2 morale bonus to saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## Ravellion (May 11, 2003)

Tycho steps up and makes two swings with his great flaming blade. Two large slabs of wraith essence disappear from the bear. He then starts to sing a tune to lighten his companions hearts.

The wraith bear chomps down with claws and maw, all going with one motion towards Deepwinter 7s face, who is still somewhat surprised by the bear suddenly emerging from the ground to begin with.

Deepwinter resists the draining of his health, but does gain quite a few grey marks on his face (12 damage). He is now ready to react.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 11, 2003)

Aghast by the sudden appearance of a wraith bear DW7 yells to the Fellowship

"Don't use the trees for cover, I think that even standing close to them can be harmfull. Take out this foul apparison before it drains our energy!"

Actions delayed untill after Kheldev and Ilan


----------



## Sullaf (May 11, 2003)

"All ya lads ma'a'run fo'it. I'll trrry an'ol'im of. Quick! go!" says in a decissive voice, while he positions himself between the bear and Deepwinter 7. Humming along with Tycho's ballad, the dwarf seems quite happy to be in combat once again. He swings his axe into the bear's side and in the return stroke, tries to aim for the creature's head, although Kheldev is in doubt whether it really matters where the apparition is hit.

_Attack 1: 8(roll) + 13(standard) + 2(bs) = 23
Damage 1: 4(roll) + 9(standard) + 3(bs) = 16
Attack 2: 9(roll) + 8(standard) + 2(bs) =19
Damage 2: 10(roll) + 8(standard) +2(bs) = 20_


----------



## Ravellion (May 11, 2003)

Both the Dwarf's axe strikes seem to have no effect. His aim was true, but he just seems to pass through the beast.

[OOC: Read what Bard Song does again, and read the OOC posts: Bard Song doesn't affect you yet]

Ilan is ready to act. (I will move Ilan up in initiative after this round due to an error. It doesn't matter much anyway)


----------



## Ilan (May 12, 2003)

I make a step to the right (1 square) and make my attack.

[attack1: 5 +17+3(meta)+1(pb)=26]
[attack2:12+17+3(meta)+1(pb)=33]
[attack3: 5 +12+3(meta)+1(pb)=21]

[1d8+8=14]
[1d8+8=15]
[1d8+8=12]

"That should do, if it wasn't for his ghostly powers"


----------



## Bacter (May 12, 2003)

[If the beast hadn't already died]

Now it is my turn to try and hold him off 

Diactum reaches in his handy haversack for his wand of slow and subsequently uses the wand to slow the beast down.



Difficulty class: 10 (base) + 5 (int modifier) + 3 (spell level) = 18 

The slow spell: Affected creatures move and attack at a drastically slowed rate. Slowed creatures can take only a partial action each turn. Additionally, they suffer –2 penalties to AC, melee attack rolls, melee damage rolls, and Reflex saves. Slowed creatures jump half as far as normal. Will negates. Duration: 9 rounds


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 12, 2003)

Single move back-away from the grizzly trying to avoid its attacks

"Ilan set our trail deeper into this forest! Kheldev don't lag behind, in this darkened forest we can get lost or seperated all too easily"


----------



## Sullaf (May 12, 2003)

"Meh eyes will guide meh. Now go! Us canno' be fi'in' all mo'ers who rrrearrrr they'ugly 'ed!" 

Kheldev tries to stay between Dw7 and the bear while shouting towards Tycho "Tha'means'ya too!"


----------



## Ravellion (May 12, 2003)

Ilan's arrows all zip through the wraith bear, leaving it just as tough as it was. Diactum then activates his wand* and blue sparks surround the wraith for a split second, but the creature seems to resist the magic and still moves just as quickly.

Wulf is now ready to act.

* Standard wands have a DC and caster level at the very minimum (5th level caster with 13 INT, for a duration of 5 rounds and a DC of 14). You can get ones which are higher, but they cost a *lot* more.


----------



## Spellsword (May 12, 2003)

deciding that the dwarf and DW7 speaks wise words, wulf  turns uses his wand of light and takes his move away from combat ( to his right), hoping the rest will follow


----------



## takew (May 12, 2003)

Tycho makes a dubble move. Following Wulf as he is carrying a light.

_"Every teddy bear, that's been good 
Is sure of a treat today 
There's lots of wonderful things to eat 
And wonderful games to play 
Beneath the trees, where nobody sees 
They'll hide and seek as long as they please 
’cause that’s the way  the teddy bears have their picnic..."
_


----------



## Ravellion (May 13, 2003)

The wraith bear ignores the people who moved away and now focusses his attention to Kheldev, who notes that his eyes aren't very effective in this strange darkness. The incorporeal claws move through Kheldev, sending shivers down his spine (12 damage).

Deepwinter 7 can act now.


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 13, 2003)

[Kheldev has an Inertial Barrier power cast on him, don't know if this makes a difference]

Seeing his stout dwarven friend holding of the grizzly, DW7 backs away from combat towards the others trying not to loose sight of the dwarf. 

"Kheldev, back off slowly and keep your defensive. Follow My Light!"

_My Light power manifested_


----------



## Ravellion (May 13, 2003)

Kheldev has received no damage yet, except for the 1 constitution damage. All damage is taken off the inertial barrier instead. Oops.

Ilan is (was) next actually, sorry, but Kheldev is after that.


----------



## Sullaf (May 13, 2003)

Kheldev, trying to buy the rest a little more time, lashes out at the bear one more time, before he retreats, while thundering "Ya paws don'be hi'n' meh, bear! If meh be ha'in' more time, meh be making a firrreplace orrrnament ou'of'ya!"

_Attack: 13(roll) + 13(standard) + 2(bs) + 1(bards) - 7(pwratt) = 22
Dmg: 5 (roll) + 9(standard) + 3(bs) + 1(bards) + 7(pwratt) = 25
Move 30 ft. towards Dw7 (taking AoO) _


----------



## Deepwinter 7 (May 13, 2003)

*POST BY ILAN*

"Kheldav, buy us some time. I will cover you, when you retreat. Move away team."

I move with Deepwinter and fire 1 arrow
[attack: 19+17+3(meta)+1(bards)=40]
[damage: 6+3+3(meta)+1(bards)=13]


----------



## Bacter (May 13, 2003)

Diactum moves away as quickly as he can with the others, trying not to run in the claws af the grizzly.


----------



## Ravellion (May 13, 2003)

Kheldev slays the wraith with his blow. The wraith disappears in a hundred pieces. Ilan holds his arrow, choosing not to fire at the last moment as he sees the bear dissipate. You all regroup. What do you all do now?


----------



## Sullaf (May 13, 2003)

A little suprised by his own strength Kheldev stands still with his axe in hand, starring at the place the bear used to be. A satisfied grunt can be heard from under his beard, as he fastens his axe to his backpack. He wipes some of the sweat from his forhead, while meeting up with rest. "I say we be ru'in' through this fo'est as harrrd as us be able! Fi'in'all these ghost be fu'an'all bu'we be hav'n' a grea'r goal then hu'in' tha undea'. One o'ya know wi'way tha go?"


----------



## Ravellion (May 13, 2003)

Thread closed, the campaign can be continued here, in Chapter 2.

Thank you for not posting in this thread anymore.


----------

